# Nel dubbio ...



## alba43 (18 Dicembre 2010)

A 22 anni mi sono sposata con mio marito, un giovaane 29enne intelligen te e gran lavoratore, ma che, dopo alcuni anni dopo la nascita della bam bina, iniziò ad essere sempre più distratto; s' interessava della bambina e dei problemi materiali della famiglia, ma le attenzioni verso di me diminui vano giorno dopo giorno.   A causa del muto casa e di difficoltà economi che cambiò lavoro e trascorse lunghi periodi in trasferta accrescendo il mio senso di solitudine; il mio amore verso di lui era intatto, almeno crede vo, ma il malessere e l' inquietudine mi giocarono un brutto scherzo, ebbi una reazione inaspettata  favore del mio essere una trentenne e femmi na insoddisfatta.   Iniziai, allora, a considerare le attenzione degli altri uomini fino a tradire mio marito, prima con uno, poi con un altro, entrambi giovani ma sposati; furono relazioni di pochi mesi, senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali ma di sesso quasi sfrenato; non mi  sembrò neppure di tradi re il mio uomo ma solo di surrogare quanto lui per distanza non era in grado di darmi.     Mi fermai solo, per paura, quando la bambina, acciden talmente, mi vide baciare l' ultimo amante; mi fece alcune ingenue doman de, poi sembrò essersi dimenticata il fatto; solo dopo circa un mese, era vamo a cena con mio marito, gli raccontò quello che aveva visto; lui fu capace di controllarsi, ma il giorno dopo, sottoponendomi ad un terzo grado, mi affrontò ingiuriandomi.      Non aveva prove, ma io spinta dal senso di colpa e dalla voglia di liberarmi di quel peso, confessai tutto;  dopo sei mesi ero separata, vivevo nella casa coniugale con mia figlia che, però, trascorreva col padre i fine settimana ed alcune feste;  lui viveva in un bilocale in affitto.    Vissi come una reclusa, casa e  lavoro, senza pensare a me stessa; dopo 4 anni fu mio marito a dare i primi segni di riavvicinamento che si conclusero con il ricongiungimento della famiglia; oggi mia figlia ha 20 anni, è fidanzata, ma io e mio marito non viviamo certo in una situazione idilliava.    I rapporti sessuali sono sporadici e, nonostante io senta di amarlo ancora, a volte, penso che, dopo la separazione, avrei dovuto ricostruirmi una nuova vita, forse oggi mia figlia avrebbe capito la mia scelta;    anche se non abbiamo più parlato del mio tradimento, io ho il timore che lui possa farlo, ma forse sono io che non riesco a dimenticare.
Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io non riesco a superare lo  stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io non riesco a superare lo  stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


Mai, perchè ti sei fatta beccare da tua figlia e questa per una madre è una cosa imperdonabile. Tu non farai mai nulla per fare del male a lei e non farai più nulla per fare del male a lui, ma non ti aiuterà a superare la cosa. Cosa puoi fare? Il sesso è morto, per colpa sua e per colpa tua, considera altre cose da fare, magari il ballo con lui.


----------



## Stefano72 (18 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> I rapporti sessuali sono sporadici e, nonostante io senta di amarlo ancora, a volte, penso che, dopo la separazione, avrei dovuto ricostruirmi una nuova vita, forse oggi mia figlia avrebbe capito la mia scelta; anche se non abbiamo più parlato del mio tradimento, io ho il timore che lui possa farlo, ma forse sono io che non riesco a dimenticare.
> Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io non riesco a superare lo stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


Cosa ti fa pensare che ricostruire la tua vita senza tuo marito sarebbe stato meglio? Sembri una persona irrequieta, non sei in pace con te stessa, nè prima nè ora. Cerca l'equilibrio dentro di te, e supererai anche il senso di angoscia. Il tuo rapporto è maturato molto, poichè ha superato una prova molto difficile, ma tu sei rimasta un pò indietro, devi crescere, devi diventare donna.

S*B


----------



## Sabina (18 Dicembre 2010)

Io sento molta malinconia in questo post.... non guardare più indietro, se allora hai fatto certe scelte pensavi di fare la cosa giusta. Hai vissuto 4 anni da sola prima di tornare con lui.
Puoi cambiare ora il tuo presente se non sei soddisfatta, e con questo non intendo separarti, ma fare delle cose per te stessa come donna, per rivalorizzarti e sentirti di nuovo stimolata e valorizzata. Per te, non per gli altri. Nuovi interessi, nuove amicizie, nuovi stimoli.


----------



## karim (18 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> A 22 anni mi sono sposata con mio marito, un giovaane 29enne intelligen te e gran lavoratore, ma che, dopo alcuni anni dopo la nascita della bam bina, iniziò ad essere sempre più distratto; s' interessava della bambina e dei problemi materiali della famiglia, ma le attenzioni verso di me diminui vano giorno dopo giorno.   A causa del muto casa e di difficoltà economi che cambiò lavoro e trascorse lunghi periodi in trasferta accrescendo il mio senso di solitudine; il mio amore verso di lui era intatto, almeno crede vo, ma il malessere e l' inquietudine mi giocarono un brutto scherzo, ebbi una reazione inaspettata  favore del mio essere una trentenne e femmi na insoddisfatta.   Iniziai, allora, a considerare le attenzione degli altri uomini fino a tradire mio marito, prima con uno, poi con un altro, entrambi giovani ma sposati; furono relazioni di pochi mesi, senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali ma di sesso quasi sfrenato; non mi  sembrò neppure di tradi re il mio uomo ma solo di surrogare quanto lui per distanza non era in grado di darmi.     Mi fermai solo, per paura, quando la bambina, acciden talmente, mi vide baciare l' ultimo amante; mi fece alcune ingenue doman de, poi sembrò essersi dimenticata il fatto; solo dopo circa un mese, era vamo a cena con mio marito, gli raccontò quello che aveva visto; lui fu capace di controllarsi, ma il giorno dopo, sottoponendomi ad un terzo grado, mi affrontò ingiuriandomi.      Non aveva prove, ma io spinta dal senso di colpa e dalla voglia di liberarmi di quel peso, confessai tutto;  dopo sei mesi ero separata, vivevo nella casa coniugale con mia figlia che, però, trascorreva col padre i fine settimana ed alcune feste;  lui viveva in un bilocale in affitto.    Vissi come una reclusa, casa e  lavoro, senza pensare a me stessa; dopo 4 anni fu mio marito a dare i primi segni di riavvicinamento che si conclusero con il ricongiungimento della famiglia; oggi mia figlia ha 20 anni, è fidanzata, ma io e mio marito non viviamo certo in una situazione idilliava.    I rapporti sessuali sono sporadici e, nonostante io senta di amarlo ancora, a volte, penso che, dopo la separazione, avrei dovuto ricostruirmi una nuova vita, forse oggi mia figlia avrebbe capito la mia scelta;    anche se non abbiamo più parlato del mio tradimento, io ho il timore che lui possa farlo, ma forse sono io che non riesco a dimenticare.
> Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io non riesco a superare lo  stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


Ciao Alba.
Scusa le domande. La mia è solo curiosità. Se non vuoi rispondere va bene lo stesso.
In concreto tu cosa hai fatto per riconquistarlo?
Oppure ti aspettavi che ogni iniziativa dovesse partire da lui?
Quando dici che i vostri rapporti non sono idilliaci specificando che i rapporti sessuali sono sporadici, ti riferisci solo a questi oppure ci sono attriti anche nella vita quotidiana?


----------



## Sabina (18 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Ciao Alba.
> Scusa le domande. La mia è solo curiosità. Se non vuoi rispondere va bene lo stesso.
> In concreto tu cosa hai fatto per riconquistarlo?
> Oppure ti aspettavi che ogni iniziativa dovesse partire da lui?
> Quando dici che i vostri rapporti non sono idilliaci specificando che i rapporti sessuali sono sporadici, ti riferisci solo a questi oppure ci sono attriti anche nella vita quotidiana?


Più che di "riconquistarlo" parlerei di crescita del rapporto, che deve partire da entrambi. Magari potrebbe essere un'idea anche fare qualcosa di nuovo insieme.


----------



## karim (18 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Più che di "riconquistarlo" parlerei di crescita del rapporto, che deve partire da entrambi. Magari potrebbe essere un'idea anche fare qualcosa di nuovo insieme.


Secondo me bisognerebbe prima vedere se esiste questo rapporto. Può darsi che lui si sia fatto due conti, abbia deciso di ricostruire la famiglia per amore della figlia e del portafoglio, ma sostanzialmente di farsi i c@@@i suoi, considerando che non si pone neanche più il problema di essere sincero e fedele.
Per questo chiedevo se ha fatto qualcosa per "riconquistarlo", perché se non ha fatto niente, quanto scritto sopra non è più un dubbio, ma quasi una certezza.
Ovviamente io proietto quello che è il mio carattere. Suo marito lo conosce solo lei. (o forse non lo conosce per niente)


----------



## Buscopann (19 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> A 22 anni mi sono sposata con mio marito, un giovaane 29enne intelligen te e gran lavoratore, ma che, dopo alcuni anni dopo la nascita della bam bina, iniziò ad essere sempre più distratto; s' interessava della bambina e dei problemi materiali della famiglia, ma le attenzioni verso di me diminui vano giorno dopo giorno. A causa del muto casa e di difficoltà economi che cambiò lavoro e trascorse lunghi periodi in trasferta accrescendo il mio senso di solitudine; il mio amore verso di lui era intatto, almeno crede vo, ma il malessere e l' inquietudine mi giocarono un brutto scherzo, ebbi una reazione inaspettata favore del mio essere una trentenne e femmi na insoddisfatta. Iniziai, allora, a considerare le attenzione degli altri uomini fino a tradire mio marito, prima con uno, poi con un altro, entrambi giovani ma sposati; furono relazioni di pochi mesi, senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali ma di sesso quasi sfrenato; non mi sembrò neppure di tradi re il mio uomo ma solo di surrogare quanto lui per distanza non era in grado di darmi. Mi fermai solo, per paura, quando la bambina, acciden talmente, mi vide baciare l' ultimo amante; mi fece alcune ingenue doman de, poi sembrò essersi dimenticata il fatto; solo dopo circa un mese, era vamo a cena con mio marito, gli raccontò quello che aveva visto; lui fu capace di controllarsi, ma il giorno dopo, sottoponendomi ad un terzo grado, mi affrontò ingiuriandomi. Non aveva prove, ma io spinta dal senso di colpa e dalla voglia di liberarmi di quel peso, confessai tutto; dopo sei mesi ero separata, vivevo nella casa coniugale con mia figlia che, però, trascorreva col padre i fine settimana ed alcune feste; lui viveva in un bilocale in affitto. Vissi come una reclusa, casa e lavoro, senza pensare a me stessa; dopo 4 anni fu mio marito a dare i primi segni di riavvicinamento che si conclusero con il ricongiungimento della famiglia; oggi mia figlia ha 20 anni, è fidanzata, ma io e mio marito non viviamo certo in una situazione idilliava. I rapporti sessuali sono sporadici e, nonostante io senta di amarlo ancora, a volte, penso che, dopo la separazione, avrei dovuto ricostruirmi una nuova vita, forse oggi mia figlia avrebbe capito la mia scelta; anche se non abbiamo più parlato del mio tradimento, io ho il timore che lui possa farlo, ma forse sono io che non riesco a dimenticare.
> Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io non riesco a superare lo stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


Ti sei sposata decisamente troppo giovane. Avevi poco più di 20 anni e la voglia di vivere la propria giovinezza ha prevalso su tutto il resto, come è logico che sia quando si ha accanto un marito assente.
Ti sei fatta le tue esperienze da clandestina, mentre a 20 anni forse sarebbe più giusto farsele alla luce del sole, e ti sei accorta che al mondo c'era molto di più di quello che poteva darti tuo marito e questo matrimonio. Se tua figlia non ti avesse vista baciare un altro uomo probabilmente saresti andata avanti.
Riprendi in mano la tua vita. Sei ancora giovane, ma fra 20 anni non lo sarai più. Non cercare di ricostruire a tutti i costi dove non può crescere nulla se non la tua infelicità. Perché nelle tue parole si legge tanta sofferenza, ma soprattutto molta infelicità.
Ti cito una battuta di un film meraviglioso, "la Finestra di Fronte": tu non devi semplicemente sognare un futuro migliore, devi pretenderlo. Non stare ferma a sperare che si aggiusti un matrimonio che probabilmente non farà mai la tua felicità. E' 20 anni che la aspetti e che cosa hai ottenuto? Prendi in mano la tua vita e ricomincia.

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2010)

Ciao Alba!

Una persona recita molti ruoli nella propria vita, alcuni profondamente interconnessi, tanto che se uno di questi viene interpretato malamente, anche gli altri non sono credibili.
Altri invece, più o meno faticosamente possono essere tenuti distinti, e non è detto che l'incapacità o la sciatteria che si esplicano in uno poi ricada anche sugli altri.

Ci sono pessime mogli che sono ottime madri, come pure ottimi mariti che sono padri incapaci.

Ci sono buoni mariti anche se corrono dietro a qualche sottana e cattivi mariti che non farebbero mai un cornino.

La tua fregola ha straripato nella vita della tua bambina: pessima madre.

La tua fregola ha straripato nella vita di tuo marito: pessima moglie.

Il padre di tua figlia non ha mai più parlato del tuo tradimento: ottimo marito.

Tuo marito ha ricomposto la sua famiglia garantendo un ambiente sereno a tua figlia: ottimo padre.

Ti disturba più che lui ti abbia dato una seconda possibilità piuttosto che il tuo aver buttato a mare il futuro di due persone che dipendevano da te.

Questo dice molto di che pasta sei fatta.

Ti si potrebbe disprezzare, ma temo che non capiresti.

Un po' fai simpatia, peccato.

Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Dicembre 2010)

interessanti le domande poste da Karim, spero che alba risponda

sacrosanto e bellissimo il post di sabina, ed anche faticoso ma ineludibile 


Sabina ha detto:


> Più che di "riconquistarlo" parlerei di crescita del rapporto, che deve partire da entrambi. Magari potrebbe essere un'idea anche fare qualcosa di nuovo insieme.





alba43 ha detto:


> .....
> io spinta dal senso di colpa e dalla voglia di liberarmi di quel peso, confessai tutto;
> .....
> Vissi come una reclusa, casa e lavoro, senza pensare a me stessa; dopo 4 anni fu mio marito a dare i primi segni di riavvicinamento che si conclusero con il ricongiungimento della famiglia; oggi mia figlia ha 20 anni, è fidanzata, ma io e mio marito non viviamo certo in una situazione idilliava. I rapporti sessuali sono sporadici e, nonostante io senta di amarlo ancora, a volte, penso che, dopo la separazione, avrei dovuto ricostruirmi una nuova vita, forse oggi mia figlia avrebbe capito la mia scelta; anche se non abbiamo più parlato del mio tradimento, io ho il timore che lui possa farlo, ma forse sono io che non riesco a dimenticare.
> Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io *non riesco a superare lo stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta*; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


cara alba, quanto dolore e rammarico si trae da questo post

inutile recriminare
inutili tutti i se e i ma e le giustificazioni o anche le condanne per gli errori passati

esistono persone che, per molteplici motivi, non sono fatte per il tradimento
e che pure se lo concedono
e poi non se lo perdonano

a distanza di anni tu ti stai ancora punendo
solo che probabilmente così facendo punisci involontariamente anche tuo marito
così sembra che forse il vostro matrimonio si sia cristallizzato in un rapporto tra "carnefice" pentito e "vittima generosa"
a chi giova?

sono certa che in questi anni tu abbia provato a invertire questa situazione
come?
e perchè pensi di aver fallito?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> interessanti le domande poste da Karim, spero che alba risponda
> 
> sacrosanto e bellissimo il post di sabina, ed anche faticoso ma ineludibile
> 
> ...


Sempre e solo dolore, patimenti, affanni, distruzione...ricostruire, ripartire, rifare...mah...
Sguazziamo sempre e solo nei dolori...
Che vita infame.
La gara a chi soffre di più.
Penoso.


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> .... ebbi una reazione inaspettata  favore del mio essere una *trentenne e femmina insoddisfatta.   Iniziai, allora, a considerare le attenzione degli altri uomini fino a tradire mio marito*
> 
> dopo sei mesi ero separata, vivevo nella casa coniugale con mia figlia che, però, trascorreva col padre i fine settimana ed alcune feste;  lui viveva in un bilocale in affitto. *   Vissi come una reclusa, casa e  lavoro, senza pensare a me stessa; ...*



Quando il marito era al suo fianco, il desiderio sessuale era talmente preponderante da tradirlo.
Quando il marito è andato via, quindi in teoria libera di fare quel che gli pareva, improvvisamente diventa una monaca di clausura.
Come funziona la psicologia femminile? Chiedo un parere a tutti. Per favore non lasciatemi morire con questo interrogativo  :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Quando il marito era al suo fianco, il desiderio sessuale era talmente preponderante da tradirlo.
> Quando il marito è andato via, quindi in teoria libera di fare quel che gli pareva, improvvisamente diventa una monaca di clausura.
> Come funziona la psicologia femminile? Chiedo un parere a tutti. Per favore non lasciatemi morire con questo interrogativo  :carneval:


Ehm...semplicemente..senti...io ste cose le so:
La psicologia femminile non...funziona.:carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti cito una battuta di un film meraviglioso, "la Finestra di Fronte": tu non devi semplicemente sognare un futuro migliore, devi pretenderlo.


Film meraviglioso sì e con una colonna sonora bellissima, però il finale delude. Dici di sì a un sogno ma lasci andare l'altro.

ps scusate l'OT


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Quando il marito era al suo fianco, il desiderio sessuale era talmente preponderante da tradirlo.
> Quando il marito è andato via, quindi in teoria libera di fare quel che gli pareva, improvvisamente diventa una monaca di clausura.
> Come funziona la psicologia femminile? Chiedo un parere a tutti. Per favore non lasciatemi morire con questo interrogativo :carneval:


Desiderio legato alla voglia di punire il marito per mancanza d'altro?


----------



## alba43 (19 Dicembre 2010)

*nel dubbio...*

Vi ringrazio tutti per leconsiderazioni e per i consigli ricevuti, forse mi aiuteranno ad aprirmi con mio marito; di lui ho detto poco, non è un uomo qualunque, ma fisicamente attraente, di grande  cultura ed intelligente.
E' un ingegnere e quando cambiò lavoro era assistente universitario, attività fin da quei tempi poco pagata; io, benchè bella, ho sempre avuto un certo complesso d' inferiorità nei suoi confronti ed anche oggi, che è dirigente di industria, immagino l' enorme deusione che gli ho procurato.
Sicuramente, come ha detto qualcuno di Voi, non ho ancora imparato a dialogare nel modo giusto con lui e questa riflessione mi apre uno spiraglio di luce; oggi non trovo preclusioni da parte sua, vivo in una località meravi gliosa della costa ligure, ho vicino a me due persone stupende, mio marito e mia figlia, ma mi trascino dietro il peso dei miei errori; mi accorgo che anche parlandone, seppur im modo epistolare con Voi, mi è di aiuto, perciò rinnovo il mio ringraziamento.
alba43


----------



## Amoremio (19 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti per leconsiderazioni e per i consigli ricevuti, forse mi aiuteranno ad aprirmi con mio marito; di lui ho detto poco, non è un uomo qualunque, ma fisicamente attraente, di grande cultura ed intelligente.
> E' un ingegnere e quando cambiò lavoro era assistente universitario, attività fin da quei tempi poco pagata; io, benchè bella, ho sempre avuto un certo complesso d' inferiorità nei suoi confronti ed anche oggi, che è dirigente di industria, immagino l' enorme deusione che gli ho procurato.
> Sicuramente, come ha detto qualcuno di Voi, non ho ancora imparato a dialogare nel modo giusto con lui e questa riflessione mi apre uno spiraglio di luce; oggi non trovo preclusioni da parte sua, vivo in una località meravi gliosa della costa ligure, ho vicino a me due persone stupende, mio marito e mia figlia, ma mi trascino dietro il peso dei miei errori; mi accorgo che anche parlandone, seppur im modo epistolare con Voi, mi è di aiuto, perciò rinnovo il mio ringraziamento.
> alba43


io sono stata tradita
e penso che possano esistere tradimenti che chiamo scivoloni
come una pericolosa fuga dalla realtà 
ma più che dalla "realtà reale", da quella che il tradituro o i suoi malesseri gli fanno percepire
ma non credo avrei potuto ricostruire un rapporto di coppia con mio marito se non avessi visto la sua fattiva partecipazione

da quel che racconti 
il tuo scivolone è stato reiterato
hai agito dissennatamente, quasi volessi esser scoperta
hai colto la prima occasione per confessare tutto
hai lasciato che fosse tuo marito a riavvicinarti

tutto questo, secondo me, potrebbe aver ingigantito la sensazione di inferiorità che già avevi
e forse era difficile che fosse altrimenti

sempre da quel che dici, sembra che tu non abbia lottato per riprendertelo
come non ritenessi di meritarlo

non ti offendere se ti chiedo di chiederti:
tuo marito merita una donna a traino?
merita  una donna  consapevole dei suoi passati errori ma pronta a dimostrargli che, se cede lui nel traino, lei è pronta a subentrare?
merita una compagna (e non solo un pentimento)?
tu vuoi essere questa compagna?
se la risposta a queste domande è sì, fatti traino di questo aspetto del vostro rapporto
probabilmente, nessuno conosce tuo marito meglio di te, com'è, cosa desidera, cosa lo farebbe felice
stupiscilo
comincia gradualmente
come per testare la vostra capacità di trasformarvi insieme

e se chiedesse spiegazioni, dagliele
con le parole più lievi per te e per lui, e più vere

parlatevi


----------



## xfactor (19 Dicembre 2010)

Classico esempio di matrimonio di facciata .
Tutto bello fuori ma dentro nulla!
La colpa ? Non ci sono colpe ,alla fine nella vita si fanno delle scelte!

Vuoi la mia opinione su come vedo il tuo futuro?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Film meraviglioso sì e con una colonna sonora bellissima, però il finale delude. Dici di sì a un sogno ma lasci andare l'altro.
> 
> ps scusate l'OT



E chi sarebbe stato il sogno lasciato andare? Raul Bova?  

scusate l'ot


----------



## Amoremio (19 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> *Classico esempio di matrimonio di facciata .*
> *Tutto bello fuori ma dentro nulla!*
> La colpa ? Non ci sono colpe ,alla fine nella vita si fanno delle scelte!
> 
> Vuoi la mia opinione su come vedo il tuo futuro?


non ho la stessa impressione

mi pare che dentro qualcosa ci sia, ma inespresso


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe stato il sogno lasciato andare? Raul Bova?
> 
> scusate l'ot


Yes. Lo so Chiara non è che come sogno sia stato ben rappresentato però... tra l'aprire un'attività e stare con l'uomo giusto puoi immaginare come la pensi io eh.


----------



## xfactor (19 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho la stessa impressione
> 
> mi pare che dentro qualcosa ci sia, ma inespresso




ok, allora resta con tuo marito manda giù qualche boccone amaro e vai avanti!

( difficilissimo andare d'accordo con tutti)


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> ... E' un ingegnere e quando cambiò lavoro era assistente universitario, attività fin da quei tempi poco pagata; io, benchè bella, ho sempre avuto *un certo complesso d' inferiorità *nei suoi confronti ed anche oggi, che è dirigente di industria, immagino l' enorme deusione che gli ho procurato.
> alba43


Se io fossi un dirigente d'industria, quando tornerei a casa la sera non mi aspetterei di trovare una moglie altrettanto dirigente d'industria che mi fa due palle con una relazione tecnica. Preferirei trovare una moglie dolce e sensibile che mi stringa fra le sue cosce.
Secondo me dovresti lasciare perdere i complessi di inferiorità che non hanno motivo di esistere e dare più spazio ai sentimenti, alla fantasia e al dialogo.
Ho avuto la stessa sensazione di Amoremio, che ci sia qualcosa di inespresso ma recuperabile.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Se io fossi un dirigente d'industria, quando tornerei a casa la sera non mi aspetterei di trovare una moglie altrettanto dirigente d'industria che mi fa due palle con una relazione tecnica. *Preferirei trovare una moglie dolce e sensibile che mi stringa fra le sue cosce*.
> Secondo me dovresti lasciare perdere i complessi di inferiorità che non hanno motivo di esistere e dare più spazio ai sentimenti, alla fantasia e al dialogo.
> Ho avuto la stessa sensazione di Amoremio, che ci sia qualcosa di inespresso ma recuperabile.


Ussignur...


----------



## Sabina (19 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono stata tradita
> e penso che possano esistere tradimenti che chiamo scivoloni
> come una pericolosa fuga dalla realtà
> ma più che dalla "realtà reale", da quella che il tradituro o i suoi malesseri gli fanno percepire
> ...


La butto là perché gli elementi sono pochi... forse (quando si sono sposati) il marito aveva bisogno di una donna "dipendente" e lei aveva bisogno di sentirsi "protetta". Non si sa nulla di lei... lavoravi o ti occupavi solo della figlia e della casa? Per lui magari andava tutto bene, quello che gli dava magari dimostrava comunque il suo amore, lei invece viveva il suo come un distacco. Un'interpretazione diversa per gli stessi atteggiamenti.... mancanza di comunicazione.


----------



## xfactor (19 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> La butto là perché gli elementi sono pochi... forse (quando si sono sposati) il marito aveva bisogno di una donna "dipendente" e lei aveva bisogno di sentirsi "protetta". Non si sa nulla di lei... lavoravi o ti occupavi solo della figlia e della casa? Per lui magari andava tutto bene, quello che gli dava magari dimostrava comunque il suo amore, lei invece viveva il suo come un distacco. Un'interpretazione diversa per gli stessi atteggiamenti.... mancanza di comunicazione.



scusasse...... forse lui era troppo impegnato a tirare avanti la baracca??????

ma cacchio diciamo!


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ussignur...


Sono stato troppo volgare? Chiedo scusa!


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Sono stato troppo volgare? Chiedo scusa!


No no non è la volgarità, è l'immagine della donna che si aspetta di trovare a casa. Se la donna fosse dirigente d'industria cosa dovrebbe desiderare al rientro? :mexican:


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No no non è la volgarità, è l'immagine della donna che si aspetta di trovare a casa. Se la donna fosse dirigente d'industria cosa dovrebbe desiderare al rientro? :mexican:


Un marito affettuoso e sensibile che la stringa tra le braccia. 
Oppure deve essere per forza un dirigente d'industria anche lui? 

Volevo solo dire che tra marito e moglie non è il caso di farsi complessi di inferiorità quando non si è sullo stesso gradino della scala sociale. Ma mi rendo conto che la cosa poteva essere colta con un senso diverso e quindi chiedo di nuovo scusa.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Un marito affettuoso e sensibile che la stringa tra le braccia.
> Oppure deve essere per forza un dirigente d'industria anche lui?
> 
> Volevo solo dire che *tra marito e moglie non è il caso di farsi complessi di inferiorità quando non si è sullo stesso gradino della scala sociale*. Ma mi rendo conto che la cosa poteva essere colta con un senso diverso e quindi chiedo di nuovo scusa.


Troppe scuse .  Non ti preoccupare dai, ognuno dice quello che vuole.
Abbiamo una visione diversa del rapporto di coppia, per me affettuosi e sensibili bisognerebbe essere in due, a seconda dei momenti c'è chi accoglie e chi riceve. E i gradini della scala sociale contano, soprattutto alla lunga. E soprattutto se lei sta più in alto. Comunque la mia esclamazione era volta a sottolineare il tradizionalismo (secondo me) della tua visione, tutto qui.


----------



## Sabina (19 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> scusasse...... forse lui era troppo impegnato a tirare avanti la baracca??????
> 
> ma cacchio diciamo!


Non stavo incolpando lui... assolutamente!


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Se io fossi un dirigente d'industria, quando tornerei a casa la sera non mi aspetterei di trovare una moglie altrettanto dirigente d'industria che mi fa due palle con una relazione tecnica. Preferirei trovare una moglie dolce e sensibile che mi stringa fra le sue cosce.
> Secondo me dovresti lasciare perdere i complessi di inferiorità che non hanno motivo di esistere e dare più spazio ai sentimenti, alla fantasia e al dialogo.
> Ho avuto la stessa sensazione di Amoremio, che ci sia qualcosa di inespresso ma recuperabile.


Assolutamente sì!Proprio perché é un uomo super impegnato credo che abbia bisogno di sana leggerezza e dolcezza da parte della sua compagna...questo lo so per certo perché lo vivo personalmente anche se in veste di amante e non di moglie....


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!Proprio perché é un uomo super impegnato credo che abbia bisogno di sana leggerezza e dolcezza da parte della sua compagna...questo lo so per certo perché lo vivo personalmente anche se in veste di amante e non di moglie....


hehehe... dimmi, dimmi... non è per caso che la moglie è una tipa superimpegnata come lui appartenente allo stesso gradino sociale? :mrgreen:


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> hehehe... dimmi, dimmi... non è per caso che la moglie è una tipa superimpegnata come lui appartenente allo stesso gradino sociale? :mrgreen:


 No, io sono più vicina a lui come gradino sociale... ma so come alleviare il suo ...affanno :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> No, io sono più vicina a lui come gradino sociale... ma so come alleviare il suo ...affanno :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il gradino vale solo se si è coppia. Per gli amanti non c'è problema :carneval:.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Un marito affettuoso e sensibile che la stringa tra le braccia.
> Oppure deve essere per forza un dirigente d'industria anche lui?
> 
> Volevo solo dire che tra marito e moglie non è il caso di farsi complessi di inferiorità quando non si è sullo stesso gradino della scala sociale.





fatata56 ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!Proprio perché é un uomo super impegnato credo che abbia bisogno di sana leggerezza e dolcezza da parte della sua compagna...questo lo so per certo perché lo vivo personalmente anche se in veste di amante e non di moglie....


State esprimendo dei cliché assolutamente inadeguati.

Essere l'angolo di paradiso di un uomo che non è tuo marito  non è la stessa cosa che esserlo per un marito. Non confondere i due piani, Fatata.

Anche tra marito e moglie si creano tensioni per le differenze sociali e/o economiche, Karim. Pensare che non dovrebbe essere così è da bambini.
Se un dirigente d'azienda o un qualsiasi professionista o lavoratore impegnato si si sposa per avere una donna che lo stringa tra le cosce la sera (non sono contro il concetto, per carità) allora è confermato quello che penso.
il matrimonio è un contratto per fornirsi certi servizi che con l'amore c'entra ben poco


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> State esprimendo dei cliché assolutamente inadeguati.
> 
> Essere l'angolo di paradiso di un uomo che non è tuo marito non è la stessa cosa che esserlo per un marito. Non confondere i due piani, Fatata.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io sono contro il concetto. Però come vedi Chiara, ci sono donne che credono sia questo il nostro ruolo.


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Il gradino vale solo se si è coppia. Per gli amanti non c'è problema :carneval:.


 Non sono daccordo, la differenza di status e cultura conta anche tra amanti, forse non per tutti, ma non é che tra amanti non si parli, non ci si confronti e non si vivano momenti in cui non c'é solo sesso. A meno che non si tratti di un amante di una sera o due ma allora non lo chiamerei "amante" ma "scacciapensieri".


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

mk ha detto:


> ussignur...


haahahahahaha...:d:d:d:d


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo, la differenza di status e cultura conta anche tra amanti, forse non per tutti, ma non é che tra amanti non si parli, non ci si confronti e non si vivano momenti in cui non c'é solo sesso. A meno che non si tratti di un amante di una sera o due ma allora non lo chiamerei "amante" ma "scacciapensieri".


Ah, classi sociali tra amanti? Secondo me invece, si può giocare a un ruolo che nel rapporto "ufficiale" non si terrebbe. Ma posso sempre sbagliarmi eh. Comunque con marito e amante il tuo ruolo è sempre lo stesso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> No, io sono più vicina a lui come gradino sociale... ma so come alleviare il suo ...affanno :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Attenta: ti stai sopravvalutando

Ricordati che non sei sua moglie. Lei ricopre il ruolo ufficiale.


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Attenta: ti stai sopravvalutando
> 
> Ricordati che non sei sua moglie. Lei ricopre il ruolo ufficiale.


 Non mi sto sopravvalutando sono realista, le cose stanno così al di là dei ruoli che conosco e rispetto assolutamente io e lui siamo una cosa e lui e lei un'altra.
Io sono un individuo con determinate caratteritiche, pregi e difetti che lui conosce benissimo e può più o meno apprezzare e lo stesso vale per lei.
Lei avrà qualcosa che manca a me come io so per certo che ho altre cose che mancano a lei.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non mi sto sopravvalutando sono realista, le cose stanno così al di là dei ruoli che conosco e rispetto assolutamente io e lui siamo una cosa e lui e lei un'altra.
> Io sono un individuo con determinate caratteritiche, pregi e difetti che lui conosce benissimo e può più o meno apprezzare e lo stesso vale per lei.
> Lei avrà qualcosa che manca a me come io so per certo che ho altre cose che mancano a lei.


Uhm...ma non puoi metterti su un piano parallelo eh?
Ha ragione la contessa.
Non puoi lontanamente paragonarti a lei, e soprattutto mai metterti a confronto.
Vuoi essere un'amante figa?
Ok, in ogni momento, in ogni punto devi essere prontissima a chiudere.
Cioè proprio per non soffrire, non lusingarti di essere importante per lui, più di quanto concede il tuo ruolo. Che fidati è da subalterna.
Fatata....il giochino funziona così.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non mi sto sopravvalutando sono realista, le cose stanno così al di là dei ruoli che conosco e rispetto assolutamente io e lui siamo una cosa e lui e lei un'altra.
> Io sono un individuo con determinate caratteritiche, pregi e difetti che lui conosce benissimo e può più o meno apprezzare e lo stesso vale per lei.
> Lei avrà qualcosa che manca a me come io so per certo che ho altre cose che mancano a lei.


Tu non hai capito il ruolo che ti compete donna! Tu sei l'amante, tu hai qualcosa che lui vuole, sua moglie ha molti più vantaggi di te, tu sei lo svuotino con alcune chiacchere, quella è la sua compagna. Rispetto per le mogli che rendete cornute, almeno questo! mettiti in testa che tu vali meno della moglie, vali molto meno e non sei per nulla importante, sei semplicemente sostituibile, la sua moglie no a prescindere da quello che ti dice i fatti raccontano questo.


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> State esprimendo dei cliché assolutamente inadeguati.
> 
> Essere l'angolo di paradiso di un uomo che non è tuo marito  non è la stessa cosa che esserlo per un marito. Non confondere i due piani, Fatata.
> 
> ...


Ciao Chiara,
che posso dire... evidentemente io e mia moglie siamo due bambini visto che da 25 anni stiamo insieme senza cornificarci, ci sosteniamo l'un l'altro nel bene e nel male, lei mi stringe fra le sue cosce quando lo desidera, e ci diamo anche tanti bacini pur appartenendo non tanto a gradini sociali diversi, quando a due mondi culturali diametralmente opposti. 
Può darsi che il tuo concetto di amore sia diverso dal mio. Capita... non c'è da scandalizzarsi.
Bye bye :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> che posso dire... evidentemente io e mia moglie siamo due bambini visto che da 25 anni stiamo insieme senza cornificarci, ci sosteniamo l'un l'altro nel bene e nel male, lei mi stringe fra le sue cosce quando lo desidera, e ci diamo anche tanti bacini pur appartenendo non tanto a gradini sociali diversi, quando a due mondi culturali diametralmente opposti.
> Può darsi che il tuo concetto di amore sia diverso dal mio. Capita... non c'è da scandalizzarsi.
> Bye bye :mexican:


Mi fa molto piacere per te e tua moglie :up:

Infine è quello che faccio anch'io con mio marito, anche se da molti meno anni....ma tra me e lui ci sono e ci sono state molte differenze, che è utopistico pensare di coprire con l'idea di amore che ci hanno insegnato.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito il ruolo che ti compete donna! Tu sei l'amante, tu hai qualcosa che lui vuole, sua moglie ha molti più vantaggi di te, tu sei lo svuotino con alcune chiacchere, quella è la sua compagna. Rispetto per le mogli che rendete cornute, almeno questo! mettiti in testa che tu vali meno della moglie, vali molto meno e non sei per nulla importante, sei semplicemente sostituibile, la sua moglie no a prescindere da quello che ti dice i fatti raccontano questo.


ma non è neppure così XD.
E' che con la moglie, ci sono enormi interessi in gioco no?


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma non è neppure così XD.
> E' che con la moglie, ci sono enormi interessi in gioco no?


Interessi??? Gli interessi valgono comunque più di una amante, che è l'ultima ruota del carro. Un uomo saggio sa cestinare una donna quando diventa pesante, quando diventa inutile nella sua funzione...quando non c'è un briciolo di sentimento le persone hanno solo funzioni e come tali devono attenersi a quelle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non mi sto sopravvalutando sono realista, le cose stanno così al di là dei ruoli che conosco e rispetto assolutamente io e lui siamo una cosa e lui e lei un'altra.
> *Io sono un individuo con determinate caratteritiche, pregi e difetti che lui conosce benissimo e può più o meno apprezzare e lo stesso vale per lei.
> Lei avrà qualcosa che manca a me come io so per certo che ho altre cose che mancano a lei*.


Non mi sembri molto realista, perdonami.

Quando dici "lo stesso vale per lei" stoni alla grande.
Potrebbe essere pessima, ma sarà sempre la prima scelta per lui.
Quello che stai avendo tu da lui..ricorda....lei l'ha già avuto.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi sembri molto realista, perdonami.
> 
> Quando dici "lo stesso vale per lei" stoni alla grande.
> Potrebbe essere pessima, ma sarà sempre la prima scelta per lui.
> Quello che stai avendo tu da lui..ricorda....lei l'ha già avuto.


:up: E' un dato di fatto che gli amanti non vogliono accettare.


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi sembri molto realista, perdonami.
> 
> Quando dici "lo stesso vale per lei" stoni alla grande.
> Potrebbe essere pessima, ma sarà sempre la prima scelta per lui.
> Quello che stai avendo tu da lui..ricorda....lei l'ha già avuto.


 Forse non ci stiamo capendo... io sto dicendo che io non sono la numero uno e l'amore della sua vita, ma che lui apprezza cose in me che non trova in lei e viceversa lei ha cose che io non ho né avrò mai.
L'intensità alle volte é quella che fa la  differenza e io credo che tu lo sappia benissimo, forse tu hai vissuto il massimo dell'intensità emotiva e sessuale con tuo marito, io e lui no.
Sua moglie ha avuto ed ha molte cose sue più di me ma magari lui non le ha vissute nella stessa maniera o intensità con lei rispetto a come le vive con me.


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito il ruolo che ti compete donna! Tu sei l'amante, tu hai qualcosa che lui vuole, sua moglie ha molti più vantaggi di te, tu sei lo svuotino con alcune chiacchere, quella è la sua compagna.
> 
> Questo é quello che piace pensare a te, se ti fa stare meglio aggrappati a questa convinzione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Forse non ci stiamo capendo... io sto dicendo che io non sono la numero uno e l'amore della sua vita, ma che lui apprezza cose in me che non trova in lei e viceversa lei ha cose che io non ho né avrò mai.
> L'intensità alle volte é quella che fa la  differenza e io credo che tu lo sappia benissimo,* forse tu hai vissuto il massimo dell'intensità emotiva e sessuale con tuo marito, io e lui no*.
> Sua moglie ha avuto ed ha molte cose sue più di me ma magari lui non le ha vissute nella stessa maniera o intensità con lei rispetto a come le vive con me.


No, Fatata, ho capito benissimo cosa intendi dire.

Ho capito benissimo che tu ti stai infilando in un casino più grande di te.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sua moglie ha avuto ed ha molte cose sue più di me ma magari lui non le ha vissute nella stessa maniera o intensità con lei rispetto a come le vive con me.


E' un piacere vedere chi vive nelle favole. Assurdo non capire un uomo, è così semplice e tu dimostri di non capire non solo un uomo...ma di essere incapace di capirli.
Amen, che ti posso dire, sei solo l'amante, è quella la tua funzione, come per la segretaria fare la segretaria e via dicendo. Non dico che lui non trova niente in te, ma c'è davvero poco in te che gli interessa, per il resto c'è la moglie e mi spiace a prescindere da quello che dici, i fatti danno ragione a me...tu sei l'amante e quindi è difficile che non sia così.
Dal mio punto d vista critico in questo momento sono in sintonia con quello che ha detto Chiara, fatata, tu non hai idea cosa significhi l'essere l'amante, non ne ai idea per nulla e stai inziando a creare pasticci, che poi fiiniranno in qualcosa che non potrai e non saprai gestire.


----------



## karim (19 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi fa molto piacere per te e tua moglie :up:
> 
> Infine è quello che faccio anch'io con mio marito, anche se da molti meno anni....ma tra me e lui ci sono e ci sono state molte differenze, che è utopistico pensare di coprire con l'idea di amore che ci hanno insegnato.


Grazie!!! Mi risollevi il morale. Per un attimo ho creduto di ricevere una montagna di insulti   (Sai com'è, in un sito dove si parla di tradimenti qualcuno potrebbe dire "Ma questo che cazzo ci fa qua" :mrgreen

Amore, amore... non lo so proprio. Sai che nel mio dialetto (cilentano, quindi paganesimo allo stato puro, secondo Carlo Levi) non esiste la parola amore né l'espressione "ti amo". Esiste solo "Voler bene". Volere, verbo che esprime volontà, adoperarsi per il bene dell'altro. Ma forse la cosa è comune alla maggior parte dei dialetti.
Mia nonna mi diceva che esiste il voler bene e poi esiste LA FOIA, peggio della pestilenza, intesa come potenza irresistibile della natura, distruttiva, incontrollabile, a cui niente si può opporre, né la volontà, né i principi morali, nè le minacce. C'è un solo modo per evitarla. Stroncarla sul nascere evitando ogni contatto uomo-donna.
Ogni tanto da bambino sentivo i racconti delle vecchiette vicino al focolare. "Ma secondo te quei due si vogliono bene?". "No, sono infoiati, che Dio li protegga." E poi pudica risatina generale.
Chissà, forse ne sapevano più di noi ma per pudore non ci dicevano mai niente.
Ad majora


----------



## fatata56 (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' un piacere vedere chi vive nelle favole. Assurdo non capire un uomo, è così semplice e tu dimostri di non capire non solo un uomo...ma di essere incapace di capirli.
> Amen, che ti posso dire, sei solo l'amante, è quella la tua funzione, come per la segretaria fare la segretaria e via dicendo. Non dico che lui non trova niente in te, ma c'è davvero poco in te che gli interessa, per il resto c'è la moglie e mi spiace a prescindere da quello che dici, i fatti danno ragione a me...tu sei l'amante e quindi è difficile che non sia così.
> Dal mio punto d vista critico in questo momento sono in sintonia con quello che ha detto Chiara, fatata, tu non hai idea cosa significhi l'essere l'amante, non ne ai idea per nulla e stai inziando a creare pasticci, che poi fiiniranno in qualcosa che non potrai e non saprai gestire.


 Che fatti ti danno ragione ? 
Io nel ruolo di "amante" (parola che poi non mi piace per niente) non ci sono da due giorni, conosco i confini, conosco il mio ruolo e rispetto gli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' un piacere vedere chi vive nelle favole. Assurdo non capire un uomo, è così semplice e tu dimostri di non capire non solo un uomo...ma di essere incapace di capirli.
> Amen, che ti posso dire, sei solo l'amante, è quella la tua funzione, come per la segretaria fare la segretaria e via dicendo. Non dico che lui non trova niente in te, ma c'è davvero poco in te che gli interessa, per il resto c'è la moglie e mi spiace a prescindere da quello che dici, i fatti danno ragione a me...tu sei l'amante e quindi è difficile che non sia così.
> Dal mio punto d vista critico in questo momento sono in sintonia con quello che ha detto Chiara, fatata, tu non hai idea cosa significhi l'essere l'amante, non ne ai idea per nulla e stai inziando a creare pasticci, che poi fiiniranno in qualcosa che non potrai e non saprai gestire.


Ma tu che pontifichi tanto...
Sei mai stato l'amante di una donna sposata?
Sei sposato e hai un'amante?
E ti sembra che il punto da cui tu vedi le cose dell'amore e dei sentimenti, sia quello oggettivo e obiettivo?
Che farai quel giorno che ti innamori perso di una donna bellissima, e lei ti confiderà di essere una troia?
Ti si sfrucuglia il cervello?
Continui a parlare di cose che non conosci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> *Grazie!!! Mi risollevi il morale. Per un attimo ho creduto di ricevere una montagna di insulti   (Sai com'è, in un sito dove si parla di tradimenti qualcuno potrebbe dire "Ma questo che cazzo ci fa qua" :mrgreen*
> 
> Amore, amore... non lo so proprio. Sai che nel mio dialetto (cilentano, quindi paganesimo allo stato puro, secondo Carlo Levi) non esiste la parola amore né l'espressione "ti amo". Esiste solo "Voler bene". Volere, verbo che esprime volontà, adoperarsi per il bene dell'altro. Ma forse la cosa è comune alla maggior parte dei dialetti.
> Mia nonna mi diceva che esiste il voler bene e poi esiste LA FOIA, peggio della pestilenza, intesa come potenza irresistibile della natura, distruttiva, incontrollabile, a cui niente si può opporre, né la volontà, né i principi morali, nè le minacce. C'è un solo modo per evitarla. Stroncarla sul nascere evitando ogni contatto uomo-donna.
> ...


Ehm...non c'è di che! 
Non hai tutti i torti, però. 
A volte qui dentro si ragiona per categorie. 
A me piace pensare che qui si parli della vita di coppia, più che del tradimento  perpetrato o subìto: che infatti è sempre inserito in un contesto e difficilmente generalizzabile come comportamento.

Sì, ho letto Carlo Levi da ragazzina, penso sia arrivato il momento di rispolverarlo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Grazie!!! Mi risollevi il morale. Per un attimo ho creduto di ricevere una montagna di insulti   (Sai com'è, in un sito dove si parla di tradimenti qualcuno potrebbe dire "Ma questo che cazzo ci fa qua" :mrgreen
> 
> Amore, amore... non lo so proprio. Sai che nel mio dialetto (cilentano, quindi paganesimo allo stato puro, secondo Carlo Levi) non esiste la parola amore né l'espressione "ti amo". Esiste solo "Voler bene". Volere, verbo che esprime volontà, adoperarsi per il bene dell'altro. Ma forse la cosa è comune alla maggior parte dei dialetti.
> Mia nonna mi diceva che esiste il voler bene e poi esiste LA FOIA, peggio della pestilenza, intesa come potenza irresistibile della natura, distruttiva, incontrollabile, a cui niente si può opporre, né la volontà, né i principi morali, nè le minacce. C'è un solo modo per evitarla. Stroncarla sul nascere evitando ogni contatto uomo-donna.
> ...



Karim, qual buon vento ti porta in questo forum di traditi e traditori? 



:saggio:​


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

Si Conte, lo sono stato, contento? Si sono stato l'amante di una donna impegnata e ne sono uscito perchè appena mi sono ripigliato ho visto chi non ero e  l'ho ricacciato dentro di me. Ho fatto del male per puro gusto di farlo, ho distrutto cose solo per divertirmi, tu non hai idea di cosa ho fatto nella follia più estrema della mia malattia.
fatata, ti fa schifo la parola amante? ma tu lo sei ed anche se una parola non ti piace devi convivere con il fatto che lo sei e basta, anche se possiamo usare parole simili come "l'altra".


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si Conte, lo sono stato, contento? Si sono stato l'amante di una donna impegnata e ne sono uscito perchè appena mi sono ripigliato ho visto chi non ero e  l'ho ricacciato dentro di me. Ho fatto del male per puro gusto di farlo, ho distrutto cose solo per divertirmi, tu non hai idea di cosa ho fatto nella follia più estrema della mia malattia.
> fatata, ti fa schifo la parola amante? ma tu lo sei ed anche se una parola non ti piace devi convivere con il fatto che lo sei e basta, anche se possiamo usare parole simili come "l'altra".


maddai...e non hai pensato al povero marito? Di lei?
Visto? QUa il nostro bravo fariseo?


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> maddai...e non hai pensato al povero marito? Di lei?
> Visto? QUa il nostro bravo fariseo?


Io in quel periodo correvo con la mia alfetta con lo scopo di...sbagliare qualcosa ed ucccidere qualcuno. Considera quanto ero in me. Questo era prima di tornare in me e soffrire come un cane, questo era prima di tentare di suicidarmi.
Appena ho scoperto che lei era sposata...terminò il tutto, ma c'erano in gioco molte cose e nessuna bella da parte mia, dopo quando compresi tutto sono stato male per aver fatto del male ad una persona che manco conosco, ma mi ha fatto del male.
Lei? probabile che abbia fatto la medesima cosa in vacanza con un altro.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io in quel periodo correvo con la mia alfetta con lo scopo di...sbagliare qualcosa ed ucccidere qualcuno. Considera quanto ero in me. Questo era prima di tornare in me e soffrire come un cane, questo era prima di tentare di suicidarmi.


NON IMPORTA.
Sei complice in una tresca.
Tu non hai nessuna misericordia per nessuno.
Esattamente come i farisei.
Quindi, dammi una sola ragione, perchè io dovrei avere la minima stima e considerazione di te.
Se eri ligio ai valori che sbandieri qui dentro, non finivi a letto con una impegnata.
Come sai al cazzo si comanda.
Il resto è fuffa.
Ti sei tradito.


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

Si era  impegnata, ma non me lo aveva detto. L'ho odiata. Considera che poi in quel periodo ho cercaro ddella coca ed altro anche, tutto contro quello in cui io credevo, ho cercato di correre persino in città sperando di investire qualcuno e via dicendo.
Diciamo che ho fatto delle immani stronzate.
Tutt'ora corro in macchina fottendomene delle persone, questo è rimasto un mio tratto caratteristico dalla morte mia.


----------



## karim (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Karim, qual buon vento ti porta in questo forum di traditi e traditori?
> 
> 
> 
> :saggio:​


Grazie Mari'. Sono rimasto un po' sconvolto per una coppia di miei cari amici. Ci siamo conosciuti da ragazzi, 30 anni fa, li ho visti fidanzarsi, sposarsi, crescere una bellissima bambina. Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto dammi il nome di una coppia sulla quale avresti messo la mano sul fuoco avrei fatto senz'altro il loro nome. Poco tempo fa la figlia scopre che il padre aveva 3 amanti.  Ancora stentiamo a crederci. Proprio lui? Con quella faccia da santarellino sfigato. 
Non ti dico il disastro.
Mi sono detto, ma qua non si salva nessuno. Fammi fare un po' di cultura in merito, non si può mai sapere :rotfl:
Neanche da vecchi si può stare in santa pace. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si era  impegnata, ma non me lo aveva detto. L'ho odiata. Considera che poi in quel periodo ho cercaro ddella coca ed altro anche, tutto contro quello in cui io credevo, ho cercato di correre persino in città sperando di investire qualcuno e via dicendo.
> Diciamo che ho fatto delle immani stronzate.
> Tutt'ora corro in macchina fottendomene delle persone, questo è rimasto un mio tratto caratteristico dalla morte mia.


Sesesesesesesesesese....tutte scuse...
Anche la coca hai cercato...ma bravo eh?
Continua a correre con la macchina...
Investi una famiglia...vedrai...vedrai...
Una donna impegnata, lo capisci dal primo sguardo no?
Lo sguardo di una donna non mente mai...
Finiscila di prenderci per il culo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Grazie Mari'. Sono rimasto un po' sconvolto per una coppia di miei cari amici. Ci siamo conosciuti da ragazzi, 30 anni fa, li ho visti fidanzarsi, sposarsi, crescere una bellissima bambina. Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto dammi il nome di una coppia sulla quale avresti messo la mano sul fuoco avrei fatto senz'altro il loro nome. Poco tempo fa la figlia scopre che il padre aveva 3 amanti.  Ancora stentiamo a crederci. Proprio lui? Con quella faccia da santarellino sfigato.
> Non ti dico il disastro.
> Mi sono detto, ma qua non si salva nessuno. Fammi fare un po' di cultura in merito, non si può mai sapere :rotfl:
> *Neanche da vecchi si può stare in santa pace.* :rofl::rofl::rofl:



MAI dare niente e nessuno per scontato :cooldue: nella vita c'e' sempre da imparare, siamo degli eterni alunni :mrgreen: .


Benvenuto.

k:​


----------



## karim (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAI dare niente e nessuno per scontato :cooldue: nella vita c'e' sempre da imparare, siamo degli eterni alunni :mrgreen: .
> 
> 
> Benvenuto.
> ...


Grazie... hai proprio ragione. :up:


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

No conte, non lo sapevo anche perchè di vista la conoscevo quando eravamo al liceo, e sinceramente dubitavo altamente che quella fosse sposata. Come ho detto l'ho odiata, altro caso di uso della mia persona. Cosa mi disse? Eri bello, ti volevo. ma fanculo!  
Tra parentesi Conte io non cedo alla carne anche perchè ho poco a cuin cedere, non funziono più come dovrei funzionare, per la gioia delle donne e per il fastidio della mia persona. Come ho detto mi porto delle ferite dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No conte, non lo sapevo anche perchè di vista la conoscevo quando eravamo al liceo, e sinceramente dubitavo altamente che quella fosse sposata. Come ho detto l'ho odiata, altro caso di uso della mia persona. Cosa mi disse? Eri bello, ti volevo. ma fanculo!
> Tra parentesi Conte io non cedo alla carne anche perchè ho poco a cuin cedere, non funziono più come dovrei funzionare, per la gioia delle donne e per il fastidio della mia persona. Come ho detto mi porto delle ferite dentro.


Tutti ci portiamo delle ferite dentro, Daniele XD ( perfino bastonished! che cerca in mille modi di darsi un contegno).
Ora anche tu sei uno sporco traditore.
Corri con l'auto?
Tradisci la società, che ti ha riconosciuto idoneo alla guida seguendo certe regole, a cui tu non sei per nulla fedele.
Vuoi correre con l'auto?
Lascia la strada e vai in pista.

Eri bello e ti volevo?
FIgliulo che bel complimento eh?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi sembri molto realista, perdonami.
> 
> Quando dici "lo stesso vale per lei" stoni alla grande.
> Potrebbe essere pessima, ma sarà sempre la prima scelta per lui.
> Quello che stai avendo tu da lui..ricorda....lei l'ha già avuto.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> ok, allora resta con tuo marito manda giù qualche boccone amaro e vai avanti!
> 
> ( difficilissimo andare d'accordo con tutti)


ma dici a me?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Un marito affettuoso e sensibile che la stringa tra le braccia.
> Oppure deve essere per forza un dirigente d'industria anche lui?
> 
> *Volevo solo dire che tra marito e moglie non è il caso di farsi complessi di inferiorità* quando non si è sullo stesso gradino della scala sociale. Ma mi rendo conto che la cosa poteva essere colta con un senso diverso e quindi chiedo di nuovo scusa.


 
io quoto

e aggiungo
in un matrimonio, secondo me, i successi di uno dipendono anche dal supporto che riceve, nelle forme e modalità più svariate, dall'altro

l'ho sempre pensato
ma una vicenda recente di una persona cara me l'ha dimostrato con devastante evidenza


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

Io corro con l'auto sperando di invesire qualcuno...corro con l'auto sperando di terminarmi, corro con l'auto perchè è quanto di più democratico possa esistere dopo la roulette russa.


----------



## francy89 (20 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> A 22 anni mi sono sposata con mio marito, un giovaane 29enne intelligen te e gran lavoratore, ma che, dopo alcuni anni dopo la nascita della bam bina, iniziò ad essere sempre più distratto; s' interessava della bambina e dei problemi materiali della famiglia, ma le attenzioni verso di me diminui vano giorno dopo giorno. A causa del muto casa e di difficoltà economi che cambiò lavoro e trascorse lunghi periodi in trasferta accrescendo il mio senso di solitudine; il mio amore verso di lui era intatto, almeno crede vo, ma il malessere e l' inquietudine mi giocarono un brutto scherzo, ebbi una reazione inaspettata favore del mio essere una trentenne e femmi na insoddisfatta. Iniziai, allora, a considerare le attenzione degli altri uomini fino a tradire mio marito, prima con uno, poi con un altro, entrambi giovani ma sposati; furono relazioni di pochi mesi, senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali ma di sesso quasi sfrenato; non mi sembrò neppure di tradi re il mio uomo ma solo di surrogare quanto lui per distanza non era in grado di darmi. Mi fermai solo, per paura, quando la bambina, acciden talmente, mi vide baciare l' ultimo amante; mi fece alcune ingenue doman de, poi sembrò essersi dimenticata il fatto; solo dopo circa un mese, era vamo a cena con mio marito, gli raccontò quello che aveva visto; lui fu capace di controllarsi, ma il giorno dopo, sottoponendomi ad un terzo grado, mi affrontò ingiuriandomi. Non aveva prove, ma io spinta dal senso di colpa e dalla voglia di liberarmi di quel peso, confessai tutto; dopo sei mesi ero separata, vivevo nella casa coniugale con mia figlia che, però, trascorreva col padre i fine settimana ed alcune feste; lui viveva in un bilocale in affitto. Vissi come una reclusa, casa e lavoro, senza pensare a me stessa; dopo 4 anni fu mio marito a dare i primi segni di riavvicinamento che si conclusero con il ricongiungimento della famiglia; oggi mia figlia ha 20 anni, è fidanzata, ma io e mio marito non viviamo certo in una situazione idilliava. I rapporti sessuali sono sporadici e, nonostante io senta di amarlo ancora, a volte, penso che, dopo la separazione, avrei dovuto ricostruirmi una nuova vita, forse oggi mia figlia avrebbe capito la mia scelta; anche se non abbiamo più parlato del mio tradimento, io ho il timore che lui possa farlo, ma forse sono io che non riesco a dimenticare.
> Anche se penso che mio marito si sia convinto del mio pentimento, io non riesco a superare lo stato di angoscia che mi sono inflitta; quando mi sentirò riabilitata?


Questa è una delle ragioni per cui sono fermamente convinta che prima di sposarsi bisogna vivere!!...a 22 anni non si può essere così sicuri delle proprie scelte da prenderne una così importante come il matrimonio..e capisco perfettamente il tuo comportamento...giusto o no ...tu hai bruciato le tappe...e hai cercato nel sesso una via di fuga non da tuo marito ma da te stessa...il sesso ti teneva occupata..in quei momenti riuscivi ad alienarti dal presente...non eri + tu...ma come tutti i giochi prima o poi finiscono...e dopo quel gioco è arrivato il senso di colpa verso tua figlia e verso te stessa...il mio consiglio è PERDONATI!!...tu non ti sei ancpora perdonata...se credi che sia utile parla anche con tua figlia...ormai è grande capirà e magari ti farà vedere le cose da un altra prospettiva...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io corro con l'auto sperando di invesire qualcuno...corro con l'auto sperando di terminarmi, corro con l'auto perchè è quanto di più democratico possa esistere dopo la roulette russa.


Sei uno sporco traditore del codice della strada.
E pensateci ragazzi, come ragiona sto qua, magari una ignara mamma con il suo bambino, che muore, solo perchè Daniele spera di investire qualcuno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2010)

francy89 ha detto:


> Questa è una delle ragioni per cui sono fermamente convinta che prima di sposarsi bisogna vivere!!...a 22 anni non si può essere così sicuri delle proprie scelte da prenderne una così importante come il matrimonio..e capisco perfettamente il tuo comportamento...giusto o no ...tu hai bruciato le tappe...e hai cercato nel sesso una via di fuga non da tuo marito ma da te stessa...il sesso ti teneva occupata..in quei momenti riuscivi ad alienarti dal presente...non eri + tu...ma come tutti i giochi prima o poi finiscono...e dopo quel gioco è arrivato il senso di colpa verso tua figlia e verso te stessa...il mio consiglio è PERDONATI!!...tu non ti sei ancpora perdonata...se credi che sia utile parla anche con tua figlia...ormai è grande capirà e magari ti farà vedere le cose da un altra prospettiva...



Ah...bei tempi, quando anch'io, a vent'anni, credevo di sapere tutto della vita....


----------



## dave.one (20 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah...bei tempi, quando anch'io, a vent'anni, credevo di sapere tutto della vita....


io proprio non sapevo un kaiser... infatti pensavo solo con quello! :singleeye:


----------



## Sabina (20 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Grazie!!! Mi risollevi il morale. Per un attimo ho creduto di ricevere una montagna di insulti   (Sai com'è, in un sito dove si parla di tradimenti qualcuno potrebbe dire "Ma questo che cazzo ci fa qua" :mrgreen
> 
> Amore, amore... non lo so proprio. Sai che nel mio dialetto (cilentano, quindi paganesimo allo stato puro, secondo Carlo Levi) non esiste la parola amore né l'espressione "ti amo". Esiste solo "Voler bene". Volere, verbo che esprime volontà, adoperarsi per il bene dell'altro. Ma forse la cosa è comune alla maggior parte dei dialetti.
> Mia nonna mi diceva che esiste il voler bene e poi esiste LA FOIA, peggio della pestilenza, intesa come potenza irresistibile della natura, distruttiva, incontrollabile, a cui niente si può opporre, né la volontà, né i principi morali, nè le minacce. C'è un solo modo per evitarla. Stroncarla sul nascere evitando ogni contatto uomo-donna.
> ...


Eh si, ne sapevano più di noi!


----------



## Sabina (20 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi sembri molto realista, perdonami.
> 
> Quando dici "lo stesso vale per lei" stoni alla grande.
> Potrebbe essere pessima, ma sarà sempre la prima scelta per lui.
> Quello che stai avendo tu da lui..ricorda....lei l'ha già avuto.


Ti riferisci al lato sessuale? Invece io penso che tutte le relazioni sono diverse e che noi non diamo mai le stesse cose. Le intensità delle emozioni cambiano anche a seconda con chi relazioniamo. Si possono fare anche le stesse cose ma magari danno emozioni diverse. L'importante è esserne consapevoli, non crearsi strane idee in testa. A volte può essere bello vivere le cose con più intensità, ma scegliere di passare la vita con una persona che ci dà più tranquillità perché è meglio così....


----------



## fatata56 (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al lato sessuale? Invece io penso che tutte le relazioni sono diverse e che noi non diamo mai le stesse cose. Le intensità delle emozioni cambiano anche a seconda con chi relazioniamo. Si possono fare anche le stesse cose ma magari danno emozioni diverse. L'importante è esserne consapevoli, non crearsi strane idee in testa. A volte può essere bello vivere le cose con più intensità, ma scegliere di passare la vita con una persona che ci dà più tranquillità perché è meglio così....


 :up:hai centrato il punto, intendevo proprio questo


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al lato sessuale? Invece io penso che tutte le relazioni sono diverse e che noi non diamo mai le stesse cose. Le intensità delle emozioni cambiano anche a seconda con chi relazioniamo. Si possono fare anche le stesse cose ma magari danno emozioni diverse. L'importante è esserne consapevoli, non crearsi strane idee in testa. A volte può essere bello vivere le cose con più intensità, ma scegliere di passare la vita con una persona che ci dà più tranquillità perché è meglio così....





fatata56 ha detto:


> :up:hai centrato il punto, intendevo proprio questo



Funziona perche' siete "amanti", non c'e' quotidianita', se foste le rispettive mogli portereste anche voi un bel paio di corna in testa  , ci sono uomini che devono illudersi di essere di piu' di quel che in realta' sono ... oppure il trasgredire li affascina e, per loro rispettare le regole e le persone li fa sentire frustrati, non liberi ... poveri illusi  .


----------



## alba43 (22 Dicembre 2010)

*nel dubbio...*

Ho letto le vostre risposte ed i vostri consigli e, proprio ieri, sono riuscita a trovare il coraggio di parlare con mio marito del mio stato; non credevo che si manifestasse così dolce e disponibile, per la prima vota dopo tanti anni mi ha fatto sentire importante trasmettendomi, anche, sicurezza.
Mi ha convinta di iniziare un percorso psicoterapeutico i primi giorni del nuovo anno, mi accompagnerà lui almeno la prima volta; ritengo che la sua comprensione sia il più bel regalo natalizio che potessi ricevere e sono sicura che affronterò molto meglio l' imminente periodo festivo.
Rinnovo i miei ringraziamenti a tutti e Vi auguro Felici Festività.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti per leconsiderazioni e per i consigli ricevuti, forse mi aiuteranno ad aprirmi con mio marito; di lui ho detto poco, non è un uomo qualunque, ma fisicamente attraente, di grande  cultura ed intelligente.
> E' un ingegnere e quando cambiò lavoro era assistente universitario, attività fin da quei tempi poco pagata; io, benchè bella, ho sempre avuto un certo complesso d' inferiorità nei suoi confronti ed anche oggi, che è dirigente di industria,* immagino l' enorme deusione che gli ho procurato.*
> Sicuramente, come ha detto qualcuno di Voi, non ho ancora imparato a dialogare nel modo giusto con lui e questa riflessione mi apre uno spiraglio di luce; oggi non trovo preclusioni da parte sua, vivo in una località meravi gliosa della costa ligure, ho vicino a me due persone stupende, mio marito e mia figlia, ma mi trascino dietro il peso dei miei errori; mi accorgo che anche parlandone, seppur im modo epistolare con Voi, mi è di aiuto, perciò rinnovo il mio ringraziamento.
> alba43


Sembra che ti sia sposata con tuo padre anziche' con tuo marito...

comunque in 20 anni la sindrome dei bei voti a scuola doveva essere gia' rimossa e va bene un po' di purgatorio ma l'inferno a vita mi sembra esagerato.

riassunto:

per me sottovaluti troppo te stessa e glorifichi troppo l'ing. da quello che e' dato sapere, poi vai a vede' pure le eventuali riunioni fino a tardi, che tipo di riunioni so'...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> Ho letto le vostre risposte ed i vostri consigli e, proprio ieri, sono riuscita a trovare il coraggio di parlare con mio marito del mio stato; non credevo che si manifestasse così dolce e disponibile, per la prima vota dopo tanti anni mi ha fatto sentire importante trasmettendomi, anche, sicurezza.
> Mi ha convinta di iniziare un percorso psicoterapeutico i primi giorni del nuovo anno, mi accompagnerà lui almeno la prima volta; ritengo che la sua comprensione sia il più bel regalo natalizio che potessi ricevere e sono sicura che affronterò molto meglio l' imminente periodo festivo.
> Rinnovo i miei ringraziamenti a tutti e Vi auguro Felici Festività.


ne sono proprio felice per te

prova a far in modo che questo sia un nuovo inizio per te e per il vostro rapporto
non lasciarti opprimere dai pensieri negativi sulla tua indeguatezza e le tue colpe

se lui è la persona intelligente ecc. ecc. che tu pensi sia, non vorrebbe accanto a se una persona sciocca e inadeguata, al punto di superare un tradimento subito
ergo: tu per lui non sei nè sciocca nè inadeguata, sei talmente importante da superare quella "ferita"
prova a metabolizzare questa realtà, e manifestagli che è reciproco

buon natale Alba e un felice anno
e all' alba del nuovo anno prova a buttar via quel che ti pesa degli anni passati


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non mi sto sopravvalutando sono realista, le cose stanno così al di là dei ruoli che conosco e rispetto assolutamente io e lui siamo una cosa e lui e lei un'altra.
> Io sono un individuo con determinate caratteritiche, pregi e difetti che lui conosce benissimo e può più o meno apprezzare e lo stesso vale per lei.
> Lei avrà qualcosa che manca a me come io so per certo che ho altre cose che mancano a lei.


E le marmotte incartavano la cioccolata...:mrgreen:

E' perlomeno bizzarro constatare come il progressismo si scandalizzi perche' non gradisce etichette pseudo conformiste da amante ed anela invece a considerare la tresca una roba "oltre" dato che non si tromba soltanto ma si parla anche di massimi sistemi....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

va che anche le escort sono "ingaggiate" per quello....condire una scopata con citazioni latine al punto da renderla meno squallida......

che poi en passant mi stia sul cazzo anche il termine escort essendo poco anglofono e' un altro discorso...ma tant'e'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> Ho letto le vostre risposte ed i vostri consigli e, proprio ieri, sono riuscita a trovare il coraggio di parlare con mio marito del mio stato; non credevo che si manifestasse così dolce e disponibile, per la prima vota dopo tanti anni mi ha fatto sentire importante trasmettendomi, anche, sicurezza.
> Mi ha convinta di iniziare un percorso psicoterapeutico i primi giorni del nuovo anno, mi accompagnerà lui almeno la prima volta; ritengo che la sua comprensione sia il più bel regalo natalizio che potessi ricevere e sono sicura che affronterò molto meglio l' imminente periodo festivo.
> Rinnovo i miei ringraziamenti a tutti e Vi auguro Felici Festività.


La comprensione questa sconosciuta.
Comprendere l'altro, anche quando non lo capiamo e non capiamo le sue azioni...
Ciao Alba, buon Natale..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sembra che ti sia sposata con tuo padre anziche' con tuo marito...
> 
> comunque in 20 anni la sindrome dei bei voti a scuola doveva essere gia' rimossa e va bene un po' di purgatorio ma l'inferno a vita mi sembra esagerato.
> 
> ...


Sei proprio malizioso come na vacia betonega eh?
Ma come ti permetti di fare illazioni sul marito di un'utente?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E le marmotte incartavano la cioccolata...:mrgreen:
> 
> E' perlomeno bizzarro constatare come il progressismo si scandalizzi perche' non gradisce etichette pseudo conformiste da amante ed anela invece a considerare la tresca una roba "oltre" dato che non si tromba soltanto ma si parla anche di massimi sistemi....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


squallido
Stermì finchè parli di farneticazione politiche ci stai, qua stai offendendo le persone...non mi piace...
Tu che hai ? sei un tradito?
Lascia che chi vive una relazione extraconiugale non si senta giudicato eh?
O forse hai invidia? Di quello che non puoi vivere?
Parla di politica va là che di sentimenti non ne capisci molto, hai la sensibilità di un ippopotamo.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei proprio malizioso come na vacia betonega eh?
> Ma come ti permetti di fare illazioni sul marito di un'utente?


Estrapolo con realismo, mio poco caro conte...

a me da' molto piu' fastidio l'autoflagellazione infinita di alba che lo scoprire che il riavvicinamento dell'ing. sia per mero calcolo economico come anche alcuni hanno accennato e che lo stare "tranquillo" con lei sia perche' dotato di sfogatoio...

azz mo' sei pure paladino di santita' sconosciute?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> squallido
> Stermì finchè parli di farneticazione politiche ci stai, qua stai offendendo le persone...non mi piace...
> Tu che hai ? sei un tradito?
> Lascia che chi vive una relazione extraconiugale non si senta giudicato eh?
> ...


Diciamo che sono un collega di Karim, se mi vuoi inquadrare.

Ma quale offendere ao', qua ve rigirate i termini a vostro uso e consumo e si cerca di chiamare le cose con il proprio nome invece...

ma mi faccia il piacere...


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

alba43 ha detto:


> Ho letto le vostre risposte ed i vostri consigli e, proprio ieri, sono riuscita a trovare il coraggio di parlare con mio marito del mio stato; non credevo che si manifestasse così dolce e disponibile, per la prima vota dopo tanti anni mi ha fatto sentire importante trasmettendomi, anche, sicurezza.
> Mi ha convinta di iniziare un percorso psicoterapeutico i primi giorni del nuovo anno, mi accompagnerà lui almeno la prima volta; ritengo che la sua comprensione sia il più bel regalo natalizio che potessi ricevere e sono sicura che affronterò molto meglio l' imminente periodo festivo.
> Rinnovo i miei ringraziamenti a tutti e Vi auguro Felici Festività.


Sono felice per te, hai fatto la cosa giusta. Buone feste anche a te!


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E le marmotte incartavano la cioccolata...:mrgreen:
> 
> E' perlomeno bizzarro constatare come il progressismo si scandalizzi perche' non gradisce etichette pseudo conformiste da amante ed anela invece a considerare la tresca una roba "oltre" dato che non si tromba soltanto ma si parla anche di massimi sistemi....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 Non é questione di non accettare etichette, personalmente non me ne può fregare di meno di raccontarmela e raccontarvela, capisco e conosco le tresche da trombata ma non é il mio caso, il sesso fine a se stesso non mi interessa anche se potrei averlo come la maggior parte delle donne credo, non ho bisogno di condire con chiacchiere i miei incontri, la mia é una relazione vera e propria che si nutre anche di altri momenti e spazi che non sono la camera da letto.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> la mia é una relazione vera e propria che si nutre anche di altri momenti e spazi che non sono la camera da letto.


Relazione parallela. Ma non è faticoso vivere una doppia vita?


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> squallido
> Stermì finchè parli di farneticazione politiche ci stai, qua stai offendendo le persone...non mi piace...
> Tu che hai ? sei un tradito?
> Lascia che chi vive una relazione extraconiugale non si senta giudicato eh?
> ...


 Grazie Conte, da parte mia e di Alba, in effetti Stermi é stato offensivo sia nei miei confronti paragonandomi ad una zoccola che nei confronti del marito di Alba, evidentemente la lingua batte dove il dente duole..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non é questione di non accettare etichette, personalmente non me ne può fregare di meno di raccontarmela e raccontarvela, capisco e conosco le tresche da trombata ma non é il mio caso, il sesso fine a se stesso non mi interessa anche se potrei averlo come la maggior parte delle donne credo, non ho bisogno di condire con chiacchiere i miei incontri, la mia é una relazione vera e propria che si nutre anche di altri momenti e spazi che non sono la camera da letto.


:up:


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Relazione parallela. Ma non è faticoso vivere una doppia vita?


Non é sempre facile, ma ho la "fortuna" di vivere buona parte della mia giornata con l'altro, quindi é quasi normale, é quotidianità.


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Relazione parallela. Ma non è faticoso vivere una doppia vita?


Non e' facile. Chi mi conosce mi chiede come faccio a gestire tutti gli impegni della mia vita....  se sapessero che ho anche un amante! Dall'esterno sono una "insospettabile".. con mio marito siamo una "bella coppia"' non solo per l'esterno comunque.


----------



## passante (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non é sempre facile, ma ho la "fortuna" di vivere buona parte della mia giornata con l'altro, quindi é quasi normale, é quotidianità.





Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' facile. Chi mi conosce mi chiede come faccio a gestire tutti gli impegni della mia vita.... se sapessero che ho anche un amante! Dall'esterno sono una "insospettabile".. con mio marito siamo una "bella coppia"' non solo per l'esterno comunque.


vi posso chiedere che cosa è che vi dà la relazione con l'altro che non trovate in quella con i vostri partner? solo se avete voglia di rispondere.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non é sempre facile, ma ho la "fortuna" di vivere buona parte della mia giornata con l'altro, quindi é quasi normale, é quotidianità.


Lavorate insieme? Beh sì così è abbastanza semplice.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, da parte mia e di Alba, in effetti Stermi é stato offensivo sia nei miei confronti paragonandomi ad una zoccola che nei confronti del marito di Alba, evidentemente la lingua batte dove il dente duole..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi dispiace per te ma i miei denti sono sanissimi...ho i testimoni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Lavorate insieme? Beh sì così è abbastanza semplice.


come no, salvo poi far scoppiare le terze guerre mondiali quando il giocatolo si scassa:mrgreen:...

e' l'errore namber uan del dilettante...altro che professionisti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

passante ha detto:


> vi posso chiedere che cosa è che vi dà la relazione con l'altro che non trovate in quella con i vostri partner? solo se avete voglia di rispondere.


Per me é un forte coinvolgimento mentale che é cresciuto negli anni e sfociato in quello fisico. Con mio marito non é mai stato così intenso e sopratutto la nostra storia é iniziata all'inverso rispetto al mio amante, c'é stata un'attrazione fisica iniziale dalla quale si é sviluppato poi il rapporto personale.
Negli anni l'attrazione fisica si é affievolita e le rispettive carenze sono venute a galla.


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Lavorate insieme? Beh sì così è abbastanza semplice.


 Si lavoriamo insieme 12 ore al giorno, vedo più lui di chiunque altro.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> come no, salvo poi far scoppiare le terze guerre mondiali quando il giocatolo si scassa:mrgreen:...
> 
> e' l'errore namber uan del dilettante...altro che professionisti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Beh avere un amante non al lavoro la vedo difficile. Sempre che non si faccia la casalinga. Ma esistono ancora?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Si lavoriamo insieme 12 ore al giorno, vedo più lui di chiunque altro.


Ma lo vedi sempre in tiro e lui istess...

a meno che al lavoro tollerino il vostro deboscio nelle canotte sporche de sugo e nelle tute anticopula con le ciabatte con i ponpon che fanno pendant...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Si lavoriamo insieme 12 ore al giorno, vedo più lui di chiunque altro.


Posso? Puoi raccontarmi come è iniziata?


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> come no, salvo poi far scoppiare le terze guerre mondiali quando il giocatolo si scassa:mrgreen:...
> 
> e' l'errore namber uan del dilettante...altro che professionisti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Deciditi, mi dai della professionista e subito dopo della dilettante...mmmmh mi sa che questo si chiama dare giudizi senza conoscere o dare aria alla bocca, sei più pettegolo di una betonega!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
Comunque il giocattolo é già piuttosto collaudato, poi nella vita si sa mai...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Deciditi, mi dai della professionista e subito dopo della dilettante...mmmmh mi sa che questo si chiama dare giudizi senza conoscere o dare aria alla bocca, sei più pettegolo di una betonega!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> Comunque il giocattolo é già piuttosto collaudato, poi nella vita si sa mai...


Guarda che qua approfitto delle confessioni  dato che si sbraca a differenza del fuori ove si e' meno loquaci e l'unica e' la lettura del pensiero, o no?:mrgreen:

Quali giudizi, vojo capi' che me so' perso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi sempre in tiro e lui istess...
> 
> *a meno che al lavoro tollerino il vostro deboscio* nelle canotte sporche de sugo e nelle tute anticopula con le ciabatte con i ponpon che fanno pendant...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


... e' il suo capo:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1822

​


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Deciditi, mi dai della professionista e subito dopo della dilettante...mmmmh mi sa che questo si chiama dare giudizi senza conoscere o dare aria alla bocca, sei più pettegolo di una betonega!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> Comunque il giocattolo é già piuttosto collaudato, poi nella vita si sa mai...


Non parlare mai della tua felicità.
Dai retta al nonno qua.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' il suo capo:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1822
> 
> ​


azz...te vojo vede' se finisce er trastullo poi...

trasferimento nel profondo suddd...

e' la regola del contrappasso....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non parlare mai della tua felicità.
> Dai retta al nonno qua.


Tu si che sai consigliare eh? :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non parlare mai della tua felicità.
> Dai retta al nonno qua.


ahahahahahahah

ridicolo....

se sei/siete convinti dei vostri stili di vita, perche' ve fate smonta' cosi' facilmente??...:mrgreen:

devo dedurre che ce/ve volete cojona'?

a me non mi smonti manco se me la frusci in faccia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...te vojo vede' se finisce er trastullo poi...
> 
> trasferimento nel profondo suddd...
> 
> ...


 Siamo due persone intelligenti...e ci vogliamo bene sinceramente da una vita, quel film siamo andati a vederlo insieme e ci siamo un sacco divertiti!!!!


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ridicolo....
> 
> ...


 Mi sono persa qualcosa? Chi si é fatto smontare da chi? Pensi di avere smontato qualcuno ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...te vojo vede' se finisce er trastullo poi...
> 
> trasferimento nel profondo suddd...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace per te e il tuo sud, ma per esempio, un mio carissimo amico, ha avuto una relazione con la sua sottoposta, ( lui è industriale), si è separato da sua moglie, e con la seconda moglie è rinato, ci ha fatto tre figli ed ora è felice, prima non lo era.
Noi appunto, non possiamo sapere cosa c'è tra loro due.
E ogni storia, se sta dentro certi equilibri dura.
Caso mai, quello che qui dentro fa scandalo, è che ci siano le traditrici che iniziano a parlare di cose, che una volta si tacevano eh?

infatti quando si parla di adulterio?
Quando se ne è vittime...
Ripeto Fatata, taci della tua storia, "loro" i traditi, sono tutti lì con le pietre pronte.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Siamo due persone intelligenti...e ci vogliamo bene sinceramente da una vita, quel film siamo andati a vederlo insieme e ci siamo un sacco divertiti!!!!


civili forse vorresti dire, piu' che intelligenti?

io l'intelligenza non la sprecherei cosi'...la uso per ben altro...


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

passante ha detto:


> vi posso chiedere che cosa è che vi dà la relazione con l'altro che non trovate in quella con i vostri partner? solo se avete voglia di rispondere.


Stimolazione mentale, passione, considerazione. Mio marito non ha mancanze...


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te e il tuo sud, ma per esempio, *un mio carissimo amico, ha avuto una relazione con la sua sottoposta, ( lui è industriale), si è separato da sua moglie, e con la seconda moglie è rinato, ci ha fatto tre figli ed ora è felice, prima non lo era.
> Noi appunto, non possiamo sapere cosa c'è tra loro due.
> E ogni storia, se sta dentro certi equilibri dura.
> Caso mai, quello che qui dentro fa scandalo, è che ci siano le traditrici che iniziano a parlare di cose, che una volta si tacevano eh?*
> ...


Un caso su un milione :mrgreen: nella norma non lasciano mai la moglie


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Stimolazione mentale*, passione, considerazione. Mio marito non ha mancanze...


Nel senso che non trovi tuo marito intellettualmente stimolante?


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> civili forse vorresti dire, piu' che intelligenti?
> 
> io l'intelligenza non la sprecherei cosi'...la uso per ben altro...


 Vero tu la tua la sprechi in altri modi immagino


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un caso su un milione :mrgreen: nella norma non lasciano mai la moglie


Dipende. Se la moglie fa finta di nulla sì, se la moglie se ne accorge non è detto che lasci correre.


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> civili forse vorresti dire, piu' che intelligenti?
> 
> io l'intelligenza non la sprecherei cosi'...la uso per ben altro...[/
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco l'abbinamento tra intelligenza-stupidita e fedeltà-intelligenza. Mi spieghi il nesso?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende. Se la moglie fa finta di nulla sì, se la moglie se ne accorge non è detto che lasci correre.


Verissimo.
Sante Parole.


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende. Se la moglie fa finta di nulla sì, se la moglie se ne accorge non è detto che lasci correre.


Vero  se se ne accorge, li mazzea a tutti e due :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:e fa bene :rotfl: .


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero  se se ne accorge, li mazzea a tutti e due :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:e fa bene :rotfl: .


No, solo il marito. Anzi guarda nemmeno, apre la porta e gli dice "vai caro, accomodati".


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Nel senso che non trovi tuo marito intellettualmente stimolante?


Purtroppo si....
E' una persona buona, un bravo marito e padre... ma la mia testa ha bisogno di "volare". Ho sempre avuto molti interessi nella mia vita, sempre nuovi negli anni. Non ho avuto molti uomini, mai tradito fino a pochi mesi fa.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Purtroppo si....
> E' una persona buona, un bravo marito e padre... *ma la mia testa ha bisogno di "volare"*. Ho sempre avuto molti interessi nella mia vita, sempre nuovi negli anni. Non ho avuto molti uomini, mai tradito fino a pochi mesi fa.


E tuo marito di volare con te non ha voglia?


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No, solo il marito. Anzi guarda nemmeno, apre la porta e gli dice "vai caro, accomodati".


Dici che lo manda via con i soli abiti che indossa  poi il tribunale gli togliera' anche le mutande? :mrgreen: :rotfl:Figuriamoci se ci sono figli minori :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici che lo manda via con i soli abiti che indossa  poi il tribunale gli togliera' anche le mutande? :mrgreen: :rotfl:Figuriamoci se ci sono figli minori :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no, i tribunali non tolgono nulla (quelle cose succedono solo ai miliardari e nei film). Anche se credo che la maggior parte delle mogli chiuda un'occhio. La separazione è faticosa.


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Purtroppo si....
> E' una persona buona, un bravo marito e padre... *ma la mia testa ha bisogno di "volare"*. Ho sempre avuto molti interessi nella mia vita, sempre nuovi negli anni. Non ho avuto molti uomini, mai tradito fino a pochi mesi fa.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sriUfHuHSXY



​


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E tuo marito di volare con te non ha voglia?


Come potrebbe volare con me? Ciò che facciamo  di nuovo di solito lo organizzo sempre io (vacanze, amici in casa, uscite..). Sono io quella dei cambiamenti, delle novità. Non so come spiegarmi .... non e' semplice. A lui va bene così  la sua vita, mi accontenta sempre se ho delle esigenze, ma parte tutto da me. Poi i suoi interessi sono limitati a temi che non m'interessano (auto, moto, Playstation). Abbiamo argomenti di cui parlare, ma riguardano i nostri bimbi, problemi quotidiani, amici comuni. Il nostro livello culturale e' molto diverso (laurea vs professionale) e anche se non ne davo importanza prima, ora ne sento la mancanza.


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma no, i tribunali non tolgono nulla (*quelle cose succedono solo ai miliardari e nei film*). Anche se credo che la maggior parte delle mogli chiuda un'occhio. La separazione è faticosa.



Leggendo questo 3d non direi:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=103917&postcount=1


:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Come potrebbe volare con me? *Ciò che facciamo di nuovo di solito lo organizzo sempre io (vacanze, amici in casa, uscite..). Sono io quella dei cambiamenti, delle novità.* Non so come spiegarmi .... non e' semplice. A lui va bene così la sua vita, mi accontenta sempre se ho delle esigenze, *ma parte tutto da me.* Poi i suoi interessi sono limitati a temi che non m'interessano (auto, moto, Playstation). Abbiamo argomenti di cui parlare, ma riguardano i nostri bimbi, problemi quotidiani, amici comuni. Il nostro livello culturale e' molto diverso (laurea vs professionale) e anche se non ne davo importanza prima, ora ne sento la mancanza.


 
Se è sempre stato così potresti chiederti come mai c'è questo squilibrio. E se il problema è soltanto quello ci sono comunque gli amici no?


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sriUfHuHSXY
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Se bastasse....


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Come potrebbe volare con me? Ciò che facciamo  di nuovo di solito lo organizzo sempre io (vacanze, amici in casa, uscite..). Sono io quella dei cambiamenti, delle novità. Non so come spiegarmi .... non e' semplice. A lui va bene così  la sua vita, mi accontenta sempre se ho delle esigenze, ma parte tutto da me. Poi i suoi interessi sono limitati a temi che non m'interessano (auto, moto, Playstation). Abbiamo argomenti di cui parlare, ma riguardano i nostri bimbi, problemi quotidiani, amici comuni. Il nostro livello culturale e' molto diverso (laurea vs professionale) e anche se non ne davo importanza prima, ora ne sento la mancanza.


Cosa ti ha fatta innamorare di quest'uomo ... lo amavi quando l'hai sposato


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggendo questo 3d non direi:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=103917&postcount=1
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ma qui si parlava di altro. La casa coniugale viene data a chi ha in affidamento i figli. Poi che sia moralmente ingiusto (e l'ho anche scritto) viverci con l'amante è palese.


----------



## passante (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Per me é un forte coinvolgimento mentale che é cresciuto negli anni e sfociato in quello fisico. Con mio marito non é mai stato così intenso e sopratutto la nostra storia é iniziata all'inverso rispetto al mio amante, c'é stata un'attrazione fisica iniziale dalla quale si é sviluppato poi il rapporto personale.
> Negli anni l'attrazione fisica si é affievolita e le rispettive carenze sono venute a galla.





Sabina ha detto:


> Stimolazione mentale, passione, considerazione. Mio marito non ha mancanze...


grazie di aver risposto. coinvolgimento mentale... voi donne siete davvero più sofisticate di noi. che è il vostro bello, credo.  io non ho un amante, ma da quando ci sono andato vicino mi chiedo che cosa mi ci ha portato.


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma qui si parlava di altro. La casa coniugale viene data a chi ha in affidamento i figli. Poi che sia moralmente ingiusto (e l'ho anche scritto) viverci con l'amante è palese.


MK, i giornali sono pieni di notizie che  quando la moglie ci si mette gli spella anche i peli dal culo al marito, su su dai  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Se è sempre stato così potresti chiederti come mai c'è questo squilibrio. E se il problema è soltanto quello ci sono comunque gli amici no?


E' sempre stato così si. Infatti ho molti amici, esco con amiche, ho frequentato corsi di vario tipo nel tempo. Ma il mio smante non appaga soltanto questo.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

*Sabina*

però ti capisco, la sicurezza, la protezione, l'affidabilità. Poi cresci, maturi. E queste caratteristiche non ti bastano più. Leggi libri, guardi film, ascolti canzoni, e ti chiedi e tutto questo dove sta? Quando lo incontri tornare indietro è difficile. Però sai anche tuo marito potrebbe farsi le stesse domande, avere gli stessi dubbi. E potrebbe succedere anche a lui. Cosa faresti in questo caso?


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK, i giornali sono pieni di notizie che  quando la moglie ci si mette gli spella anche i peli dal culo al marito, su su dai  :mrgreen:


Quando leggerò affidamenti esclusivi ai padri (e non in casi di degradate condizioni sociali) comincerò ad essere poco empatica con le donne separate. Ma fino ad allora...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK e Sabina, è strano come vi state avvicinando al mio mondo eh? Molte cose che dite, è proprio quello che mi è capitato...


----------



## passante (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Come potrebbe volare con me? Ciò che facciamo di nuovo di solito lo organizzo sempre io (vacanze, amici in casa, uscite..). Sono io quella dei cambiamenti, delle novità. Non so come spiegarmi .... non e' semplice. A lui va bene così la sua vita, mi accontenta sempre se ho delle esigenze, ma parte tutto da me. Poi i suoi interessi sono limitati a temi che non m'interessano (auto, moto, Playstation). Abbiamo argomenti di cui parlare, ma riguardano i nostri bimbi, problemi quotidiani, amici comuni. Il nostro livello culturale e' molto diverso (laurea vs professionale) e anche se non ne davo importanza prima, ora ne sento la mancanza.


sì, non ti stimola, lo senti "a traino". 

però... però a me sembra una cosa a cui magari si può col tempo porre rimedio. non so come, sai? non mi è successo, ma a sensazione mi dice così. beh non nell'mmediato, forse. tu non lo pensi? (domanda cretina, no, ora non lo pensi se non non saresti dove sei)


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

passante ha detto:


> grazie di aver risposto. coinvolgimento mentale... voi donne siete davvero più sofisticate di noi. che è il vostro bello, credo. io non ho un amante, ma da quando ci sono andato vicino mi chiedo che cosa mi ci ha portato.


Ecco perché ti sei salvato.. quando smetterai di chiedertelo sarà la volta che ci caschi davvero..


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ecco perché ti sei salvato.. quando smetterai di chiedertelo sarà la volta che *ci caschi* davvero..


Cara non ci si "casca", ci si avvia consapevole di cosa si sta facendo, passo dopo passo  .


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara non ci si "casca", ci si avvia consapevole di cosa si sta facendo, passo dopo passo  .


 Mari', posso chiederti se hai mai tradito?


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MK e Sabina, è strano come vi state avvicinando al mio mondo eh? Molte cose che dite, è proprio quello che mi è capitato...


La mancanza di stimoli intellettuali?


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Mari', posso chiederti se hai mai tradito?


NO, mai.


----------



## passante (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ecco perché ti sei salvato.. quando smetterai di chiedertelo sarà la volta che ci caschi davvero..


okei. questo è un incoraggiamento e un consiglio.


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, mai.


 Devi essere una donna molto forte e fortunata


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> La mancanza di stimoli intellettuali?


Anche...anche...
Sento per esempio che devo rimettermi a viaggiare...
Cazzo...con il mio lavoro ho girato il mondo,...cazzo il mondo...e ora sto qui che mi sto incartapecorendo...XD...
Stimoli in genere...
Ma ehm, non posso fare una colpa ad uno di non essere ciò che non è.
Sabina, accetta suo marito e lo valorizza, non lo massacra per quello che non è...
Ma la capisco benissimo eh?
Cosa dicevo io all'inizio del mio esordio qui dentro?
Per mia moglie, la vita è solo abc, per quelli come me, è tutto l'alfabato...hai voglia tu di darne fuori con le persone che nemmeno vogliono sospettare l'esistenza della d...
In fondo Saby, ha solo trovato chi le dà l'altra metà delle cose.
E va ben così.


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

passante ha detto:


> okei. questo è un incoraggiamento e un consiglio.


 Ottimo atteggiamento:up:


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche...anche...
> Sento per esempio che devo rimettermi a viaggiare...
> Cazzo...con il mio lavoro ho girato il mondo,...cazzo il mondo...e ora sto qui che mi sto incartapecorendo...XD...
> Stimoli in genere...
> ...


Non va ben così. E lo sai bene. Il problema è proprio questo. Non siamo fatti per vivere di mezze misure, prima o poi bisogna scegliere da quale parte andare.


----------



## oceansize (22 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4hUYTLTVOQ&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non va ben così. E lo sai bene. Il problema è proprio questo. Non siamo fatti per vivere di mezze misure, prima o poi bisogna scegliere da quale parte andare.


MK, potrei postare qui, le decine di lettere che io ho scritto a mia moglie tra 2003 e il 2004. Decine. Ogni tanto me le rileggo, perchè in esse trovo il filo di Arianna e capisco me stesso.
Non ho mai ottenuto nessuna risposta. 
Se nn leggere nel suo volto la paura.
Lei ha messo la testa sotto la sabbia. Io sono rimasto fuori.
All'inizio mi andava bene perchè io non avevo bisogno di lei.
Visti poi frustrati i miei bisogni, come sempre, mi sono fatto forza e ho iniziato a vivere come se lei non esistesse.
Per carità, ti faccio paura, ti destabilizzo, stai tranquilla, non ti disturberò: stai là nei tuoi brodi.
Non voglio vedere che la vita passa e io non ho partecipato.
Ma io ho i miei problemi mi fa.
Appunto io non posso passare la vita aspettando che lei risolcva i suoi problemi con sè stessa.
Ho trovato la mia via, ho un percorso da fare, e appunto lo voglio vivere fino in fondo. Voglio esserci, voglio partecipare.
In questa via non c'è stato spazio per la falsità, per l'ipocrisia, per i dubbi, per i timori, per le rivalse: sono tutte cose di cui, io come uomo, e me ne strafotto come persona, IO non ne voglio più sapere.
In questa via, la mia volontà si è annichilita, si è fatta uguale a zero, ed è rimasto solo quello spazio per la contemplazione.
Non posso continuamente sprecare i miei presenti in virtù di futuri futuribili.
Io non so proprio che farmene di una donna se finge, se si sforza, se fa sempre finta che tanto le robe si aggiustano da sole.
Mi sono arreso MK, perchè chi è cieco non vede, chi è sordo non ode, anestesia totale.
Cioè una barca è ancorata, si spezza la catena e va alla deriva, tu non fai niente per recuperarla? Aspetti che sia lontana all'orizzonte?
MK per quel che ne so io, potrei morire stanotte...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4hUYTLTVOQ&feature=related


Wovl compare pure lui...ahahahahaahah...uno dei miei miti...
http://www.lastfm.it/music/Vladimir+Horowitz/+images/3123697

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnla_5zrHAE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFvqvZOtCF0&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco l'abbinamento tra intelligenza-stupidita e fedeltà-intelligenza. Mi spieghi il nesso?


Non mi sembra tanto complicato....

se sapendo che con le tue imprese extraconiugali potresti sfasciare tutto e tutto sommato ci tieni per mille ed un motivo a restare ancora attaccata come na' cozza a tuo marito, io lo trovo stupido mentre tu invece ti vorresti candidare a qualche Ignobel?:mrgreen:

Invece se del tuo rapporto con annessi e connessi non te ne sbatte una beata fava, lo trovo stupido istess e qua invece il premio lo ritiri direttamente alla cassa...:calcio:

D'ACCORRRRRRDO?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Devi essere una donna molto forte e fortunata


Beh adesso la debolezza e la "sfiga" di trovare uno che ci abbindola e' un sintomo di...

suggerisci dai...:mrgreen:

poi dice che nun s'arrampicano sugli specchi per trovare pezze dello stesso colore....siete uno spettacolo....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' sempre stato così si. Infatti ho molti amici, esco con amiche, ho frequentato corsi di vario tipo nel tempo. Ma il mio smante non appaga soltanto questo.


Ma scusa, se lo vedi da un'altra prospettiva che non e' la tua, il frequentare un circolo culturale per es., lo scambio con i soci  soddisferebbe la tua fame di cibo per la mente al pari della moglie che lascia andare il marito a vedere la partita, pero' se sconfini questo limite la fame e' un'altra, hai voja ad indorarti la pillola cercando di salvare qualcosa di tuo marito...l'e' bello che cassato da te ormai......sostituito in tutto e per tutto...

la fregatura e' vedere sempre e solo dalla propria prospettiva che e' piu' rassicurante e stranamente :mrgreen: autoassolvente....


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> però ti capisco, la sicurezza, la protezione, l'affidabilità. Poi cresci, maturi. E queste caratteristiche non ti bastano più. Leggi libri, guardi film, ascolti canzoni, e ti chiedi e tutto questo dove sta? Quando lo incontri tornare indietro è difficile. Però sai anche tuo marito potrebbe farsi le stesse domande, avere gli stessi dubbi. E potrebbe succedere anche a lui. Cosa faresti in questo caso?


Non ti so dire cosa proverei, perché comunque gli voglio bene. Forse comincerei a vederlo da un'altra prospettiva. Cercherei di capire ...


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se lo vedi da un'altra prospettiva che non e' la tua, il frequentare un circolo culturale per es., lo scambio con i soci  soddisferebbe la tua fame di cibo per la mente al pari della moglie che lascia andare il marito a vedere la partita, pero' se sconfini questo limite la fame e' un'altra, hai voja ad indorarti la pillola cercando di salvare qualcosa di tuo marito...l'e' bello che cassato da te ormai......sostituito in tutto e per tutto...
> 
> la fregatura e' vedere sempre e solo dalla propria prospettiva che e' piu' rassicurante e stranamente :mrgreen: autoassolvente....


Infatti, non e' solo quello, che prima soddisfavo con altri interessi. Mai detto di autoassolvermi.


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

passante ha detto:


> sì, non ti stimola, lo senti "a traino".
> 
> però... però a me sembra una cosa a cui magari si può col tempo porre rimedio. non so come, sai? non mi è successo, ma a sensazione mi dice così. beh non nell'mmediato, forse. tu non lo pensi? (domanda cretina, no, ora non lo pensi se non non saresti dove sei)


E' da quasi 20 anni che sto con mio marito. L'ho sempre coinvolto in cose nuove, tra noi c'è una grande comprensione e affetto. Continuerò a coinvolgerlo, quello che condividiamo insieme e' importante, ma non potrà mai darmi quello che mi da' l'altro ( mi darà altre cose) perché caratterialmente e' diverso.


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina Sabina, sai che devi scegliere? Sai che quello che stai facendo è il metodo della ragazzina ciuccia biberon che tutto vuole e tutto pretende. Poi tu di certo hai un problema di personalità multiple quasi sicuramente, se rirsci a sdoppiarti così bene vuol dire che qualche problema lo hai...e non piccolino.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina Sabina, sai che devi scegliere? Sai che quello che stai facendo è il metodo della ragazzina ciuccia biberon che tutto vuole e tutto pretende. Poi tu di certo hai un problema di personalità multiple quasi sicuramente, se rirsci a sdoppiarti così bene vuol dire che qualche problema lo hai...e non piccolino.


Mio caro Daniele, inizia a prendere coscienza di un fatto ineluttabile...
Impossibile per un uomo solo soddisfare a 360 gradi una donna.
Mio caro, ha ragione mio nonno...
Avete voluto l'emancipazione della donna?
Ora...appunto pagate.
Sabina dice...perchè dovrei scegliere?
Me li tengo tutti e due...te sbrusa eh Danielino?
Poi ai due uomini può sempre dire...ehi ometti, io sabina vi ho forse fatto mancare qualcosa? 

Come quella volta al bar, entra lo spaccone...mi la me dona, la me soddisfa, la me fa questo e quelo...e io senza alzare gli occhi dal giornale: " ma tu sei sicuro di soddisfare lei?"...(gelo) Io infatti sapevo come lei ehm...giudicava lui...un amante poco come dire empatico...sai di quelli che pensano di avere una trivella...

Ti brucia eh?
Sei lì che speri che il marito scopra tutto eh?
Invece non succederà...ci scommetti?
Con tuo sommo disdoro...gnegnegnegne...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti, non e' solo quello, che prima soddisfavo con altri interessi. Mai detto di autoassolvermi.


Mi togli una curiosita'?

Se tu fossi consapevole di avere non una larva umana in simbiosi con il divano ma un tipino che ti avesse avvisata che uno scherzo del genere (1 piede in 2 scarpe ad libitum) ti condurrebbe all'ospedale ipso facto (ed anche al tuo collega...:mrgreen

procastineresti sine die uguaglio le decisioni da intraprendere e te ne sbatteresti il casso per comodita' infame andando incontro al tuo destino come una novella Giovanna d'arco o te daresti na' mossa?

Vorrei capire se queste situazioni lunghe e non da una botta e via e' anche per colpa di coniugi senza palle...

(vabbe' e' retorica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator, il meglio da dire ad  un partner è che se scopri il tradimento...distruggi il volto dell'amante. Una persona è disposta a prendersi persino cazzotti in faccia per difendere chi ama...ma in un caso di aamanti in cui una persona ama o non ama, o scopeggia ma non scopeggia due persone...li diventa dura per l'animo di una persona che si scopre essere la causa del male altrui...in entrambi i casi. Caro Sterminator, la realtà è che la mia donna sa che se mi tradisse a lei non succederebbe nulla...ma pesterei il tizio e per finire lo evirerei...almeno chi di spada ferisce di pene perisce.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro Daniele, inizia a prendere coscienza di un fatto ineluttabile...
> Impossibile per un uomo solo soddisfare a 360 gradi una donna.
> Mio caro, ha ragione mio nonno...
> Avete voluto l'emancipazione della donna?
> ...


Ti avverto che stai per raggiungere vette ineguagliabili di coglionaggine....:mrgreen:

ancora un piccolo sforzo ed un mongolino d'oro non te lo leva nessuno...

ao' ancora co' sta' storia dell'invidia?

anche a me girano le palle a leggere le vostre puttanate (termine me pare azzeccato  :mrgreen eppure non so' cornuto e ne' ho fatto mai cornuta/o nessuno...

piantala di fare lo sborone che se vede che la sfiga cieca co' te ce vede benissimo se te sei ridotto ad elemosinare con finte personalita' pregne de sentimenti na' trombata in un forum...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

O foto hard per tirarsi na pippa!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, il meglio da dire ad  un partner è che se scopri il tradimento...distruggi il volto dell'amante. Una persona è disposta a prendersi persino cazzotti in faccia per difendere chi ama...ma in un caso di aamanti in cui una persona ama o non ama, o scopeggia ma non scopeggia due persone...li diventa dura per l'animo di una persona che si scopre essere la causa del male altrui...in entrambi i casi. Caro Sterminator, la realtà è che la mia donna sa che se mi tradisse a lei non succederebbe nulla...ma pesterei il tizio e per finire lo evirerei...almeno chi di spada ferisce di pene perisce.


Mah ti diro' che se capitasse a me il trattamento sarebbe riservato ad entrambi solo in ordine a chi capita prima tra le mani...

per me la fiducia e' tutto....ancora adesso dopo 25 anni di cui 20 di matrimonio con mia moglie capita che ci scambiamo i cellulari la mattina perche' identici e non ci viene l'angoscia perche' non ci sono altarini da scoprire.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah ti diro' che se capitasse a me il trattamento sarebbe riservato ad entrambi solo in ordine a chi capita prima tra le mani...
> 
> per me la fiducia e' tutto....ancora adesso dopo 25 anni di cui 20 di matrimonio con mia moglie capita che ci scambiamo i cellulari la mattina perche' identici e non ci viene l'angoscia perche' non ci sono altarini da scoprire.


Oh caro amico mio, neanche tra me e mia moglie ci sono altarini da scoprire eh? Basta mettersi d'accordo eh? Anche per me la fiducia è tutto...e non ho mai sbagliato un colpo...ergo?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh caro amico mio, neanche tra me e mia moglie ci sono altarini da scoprire eh? Basta mettersi d'accordo eh? Anche per me la fiducia è tutto...e non ho mai sbagliato un colpo...ergo?


ma nel tuo rapporto...rapporto???? coabitazione piuttosto, la fiducia su cosa ormai la devi riporre?

che non ti zanzi gli sghei dal conto corrente se e' in comune?

per me, ti ripeto usate ormai i termini a sproposito a vostro uso e consumo....

la fiducia....ma dove?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nel tuo rapporto...rapporto???? coabitazione piuttosto, la fiducia su cosa ormai la devi riporre?
> 
> che non ti zanzi gli sghei dal conto corrente se e' in comune?
> 
> ...


A noi va bene così.
Fiducia per me è che qualsiasi cosa lei fa, ha i suoi buoni motivi per farlo, ed è la consapevolezza che non sta macchinando contro di me.
Lei ha macchinato contro di me, 9 anni fa. L'ho punita a dovere, e nn lo farà mai più.
Mi sono mai permesso di giudicare il tuo matrimonio?
No...
Chi ti credi di essere tu?
Non ho certo bisogno che tu o altri, mi insegnate a vivere.
Faccio come mi pare eh?
Ti ho tolto qualcosa?


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina, c'è chi non tradisce mai nella vita perchè è una bella persona e scusa se te lo dico, il tuo amante è davvero un gran pezzo di merda! Ma come ti permetti di parlare con quello schifo di uomo di tuo marito, ma non ti vergogni? Cavoli, tradisci e manco hai la decenza di tenere fuori tuo marito da quella fogna di bocca che ha il tuo vibratore parlante.
Il tuo amante deve staresene zitto e devi dirgli di mettersi piuttosto un paletto su per il culo prima di dire come dovrebbe essere tuo marito, perchè i consigli da una larva di uomo (perchè il tuo amante è una larva d'uomo) non devono essere usati su una possibile bella persona come tuo marito.
Scusa l'incazzatura, ma oltre il danno la beffa no, eh? Impara a mettere dei freni!


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, c'è chi non tradisce mai nella vita perchè è una bella persona e scusa se te lo dico, il tuo amante è davvero un gran pezzo di merda! Ma come ti permetti di parlare con quello schifo di uomo di tuo marito, ma non ti vergogni? Cavoli, tradisci e manco hai la decenza di tenere fuori tuo marito da quella fogna di bocca che ha il tuo vibratore parlante.
> Il tuo amante deve staresene zitto e devi dirgli di mettersi piuttosto un paletto su per il culo prima di dire come dovrebbe essere tuo marito, perchè i consigli da una larva di uomo (perchè il tuo amante è una larva d'uomo) non devono essere usati su una possibile bella persona come tuo marito.
> Scusa l'incazzatura, ma oltre il danno la beffa no, eh? Impara a mettere dei freni!


Il rapporto tra me e mio marito e tra me e il mio amante sono cazzi miei!
Esiste anche l'ironia nella vita Daniele


----------



## karim (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non ti so dire cosa proverei, perché comunque gli voglio bene. Forse comincerei a vederlo da un'altra prospettiva. Cercherei di capire ...


Sabina, bella di zio (scusa, mi permetto solo perché sono infinatamente più vecchio di te). 
Se dall'amore per tuo marito ne togli il desiderio sessuale, ti rimane l'amore fraterno. Se da questo ne togli la fiducia, il rispetto e la sua dignità di uomo, ti rimane il profondo amore che ognuno può provare per il proprio cagnolino.
Una mia cugina l'ha capito tanti anni fa, ha lascito il marito e si è presa il cagnolino, così poteva spupazzarsi l'amante e avere un porto affettivo sicuro a casa.
Vorrei aggiungere solo una cosa che riguarda un po' tutti. Secondo me quelli che si cercano l'amante dovrebbero un pochettino smetterla di pensare di essere passati ad uno stadio evolutivo superiore, e chi invece rimane fedele è solo perché un sempliciotto che si accontenta, o peggio non è in grado di comprendere o addirittura invidioso.
La complessità dell'animo umano e la mutevolezza dei sentimenti prima o poi la vivono tutti, solo che alcuni fanno una scelta, a volte dolorosa, e la superano, altri invece si crogiolano ad libitum nel loro rincoglionimento (perchè di questo si tratta, e lo sai benissimo ).
Con stima per la tua sincerità.


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il rapporto tra me e mio marito e tra me e il mio amante sono cazzi miei!
> Esiste anche l'ironia nella vita Daniele


manchi di rispetto a tuo marito andando con il verme, manchi di rispetto a tuo marito parlando di lui al tuo amante, sinceramente sei una merda di moglie. Sai che se scoprisse del tradimento ci rimarrebbe male? ma sai cosa gli farebbe peggio? Sapere che tu hai parlato di lui al tizio, sei malvagia o stupida, decidi tu. Il tuo rapporto con il tuo marito non è più un tuo rapporto, lo hai esteso ad un estraneo e quindi adesso è il rapporto di tutti. Prima di dire cazzate pensaci.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A noi va bene così.
> Fiducia per me è che qualsiasi cosa lei fa, ha i suoi buoni motivi per farlo, ed è la consapevolezza che non sta macchinando contro di me.
> Lei ha macchinato contro di me, 9 anni fa. L'ho punita a dovere, e nn lo farà mai più.
> Mi sono mai permesso di giudicare il tuo matrimonio?
> ...


ao' famo a capirse...

qua (FORUM PUBBLICO E NON CASINA TUA PRIVATA) vomiti i cassi tuoi con un sorriso ebete (te vedo...:mrgreen pensando d'esse un viveur.

Casso esterni a fare allora se non vuoi fornire materiale per dibattiti?

statte muto allora...

io del mio matrimonio ho le insoddisfazioni classiche di 25 anni di solita minestra che pero' per adesso non mi fa passare manco per l'anticamera del cervello la voglia di andare ad assaggiare altre minestre che poi alla fin fine si rivelano la stessa sbobba...

e per il risentirti, confermi che la tua situazione che ostenta falsa sicurezza e sicumera a te inquieta...

non sei sereno...altro che le palle che te racconti.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non ti permetto di chiamare mi marito "larva umana".
> Il mio amante dice che mio marito dovrebbe essere più deciso con me, prendermi per i capelli come gli uomini delle caverne.
> Non so come sarebbe stata la mia vita se lui fosse stato diverso da com'è. Comunque non l'ho mai tradito prima, e non e' da molto che ho cominciato.


La scena madre potresti pure evitartela, faresti piu' bella figura, damme retta...

l'importante non e' che lo rispetti io tuo marito che e' virtuale per me e non sa manco che esisto, ma che lo rispetti tu e questo nun se vede...


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah ti diro' che se capitasse a me il trattamento sarebbe riservato ad entrambi solo in ordine a chi capita prima tra le mani...
> 
> per me la fiducia e' tutto....ancora adesso dopo 25 anni di cui 20 di matrimonio con mia moglie *capita che ci scambiamo i cellulari la mattina perche' identici e non ci viene l'angoscia perche' non ci sono altarini da scoprire*.


 ma infatti ; quando non ci sono cose da nascondere non s'invocano chissà quali diritti civili per la privacy


----------



## cleo81 (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nel tuo rapporto...rapporto???? coabitazione piuttosto, la fiducia su cosa ormai la devi riporre?
> 
> che non ti zanzi gli sghei dal conto corrente se e' in comune?
> 
> ...


Scusami Stermi,
ma non condivido assolutamente.
La fiducia tra due persone non si limita solo alla fedeltà sessuale... e aggiugno per fortuna. Proprio chi, come te, vive un matrimonio da 20 anni, dovrebbe ben sapere che entrano in gioco mille aspetti per cui si parla di fiducia reciproca.
In primis, per me, è pensare che la persona che ho accanto non agirà mai per farmi danno, e che, in caso di bisogno  sostegno morale e, perchè no, economico, lui ci sarà sempre.
La cosa è reciproca, e lui sa lo stesso di me.
Io vedo il rapporto di coppia come un rapporto a 360°, il mio compagno è il mio primo amico, il mio amante, il mio fratello, mio padre e mia madre insieme... è tutto. 
Questo è lui per me, e lo resterebbe anche se ieri sera lui fosse stato con un'altra.


----------



## cleo81 (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti ; quando non ci sono cose da nascondere non s'invocano chissà quali diritti civili per la privacy


Basta cancellare le prove e dare indicazioni chiare su tempi e modi di contatto.
Nemmeno io tempo che il mio compagno prenda il mio cellulare.


----------



## cleo81 (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi togli una curiosita'?
> 
> Se tu fossi consapevole di avere non *una larva umana* in simbiosi con il divano* ma un tipino che ti avesse avvisata che uno scherzo del genere* (1 piede in 2 scarpe ad libitum) *ti condurrebbe all'ospedale ipso* facto (ed anche al tuo collega...:mrgreen
> 
> ...


Io mi vergognerei di aver scritto queste cose.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Scusami Stermi,
> ma non condivido assolutamente.
> La fiducia tra due persone non si limita solo alla fedeltà sessuale... e aggiugno per fortuna. Proprio chi, come te, vive un matrimonio da 20 anni, dovrebbe ben sapere che entrano in gioco mille aspetti per cui si parla di fiducia reciproca.
> In primis, per me, è pensare che la persona che ho accanto non agirà mai per farmi danno, e che, in caso di bisogno  sostegno morale e, perchè no, economico, lui ci sarà sempre.
> ...


Ma scusa se trombate ognuno per conto proprio e lo sapete anche perche' siete tanto aperti e l'unica fiducia ormai la riponete consolandovi sul poter contare dell'appoggio morale, me spieghi la differenza con un perfetto estraneo che e' tuo amico e da lo stesso supporto gratis?

mah...

ve la raccontate troppo.... e' solo convenienza altrimenti ve staccate e prendete altre strade....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Basta cancellare le prove e dare indicazioni chiare su tempi e modi di contatto.
> Nemmeno io tempo che il mio compagno prenda il mio cellulare.


Con me te rimarrebbe il piccione viaggiatore o i pizzini!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Io mi vergognerei di aver scritto queste cose.


Ma tanto tuo marito e' una persona civile, no?

Che ti frega?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> *Basta cancellare le prove e dare indicazioni chiare su tempi e modi di contatto*.
> Nemmeno io tempo che il mio compagno prenda il mio cellulare.


 ah beh
è un tipo di comportamento che non mi appartiene: dovessi innamorarmi lasceei da parte giochetti e meschinerie dichiarandomi.d'altra parte mi si leggerebbe in fronte  prefazione e prologo compresi.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non ti permetto di chiamare mi marito "larva umana".
> Il mio amante dice che mio marito dovrebbe essere più deciso con me, prendermi per i capelli come gli uomini delle caverne.
> Non so come sarebbe stata la mia vita se lui fosse stato diverso da com'è. Comunque non l'ho mai tradito prima, e non e' da molto che ho cominciato.


Non dovresti permettere neanche a lui, il tuo amante intendo, di nenche lontanamente pensare di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito", anche se magari vengono usate per parlarne bene....

Tormbatelo, innamoratene, tutto quello che vuoi...ma non permettergli mai di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito"......


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh
> è un tipo di comportamento che non mi appartiene: dovessi innamorarmi lasceei da parte giochetti e meschinerie dichiarandomi.d'altra parte mi si leggerebbe in fronte  prefazione e prologo compresi.


Questo conferma ancora una volta come la loro condotta meschina ed infame contrasti con quanto invece sbandierato ed ostentato al riguardo sulla convinzione di comportarsi correttamente...

la vergogna manco sanno dove sta di casa...o di hotel...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Sabina, bella di zio (scusa, mi permetto solo perché sono infinatamente più vecchio di te).
> Se dall'amore per tuo marito ne togli il desiderio sessuale, ti rimane l'amore fraterno. Se da questo ne togli la fiducia, il rispetto e la sua dignità di uomo, ti rimane il profondo amore che ognuno può provare per il proprio cagnolino.
> Una mia cugina l'ha capito tanti anni fa, ha lascito il marito e si è presa il cagnolino, così poteva spupazzarsi l'amante e avere un porto affettivo sicuro a casa.
> Vorrei aggiungere solo una cosa che riguarda un po' tutti. Secondo me quelli che si cercano l'amante dovrebbero un pochettino smetterla di pensare di essere passati ad uno stadio evolutivo superiore, e chi invece rimane fedele è solo perché un sempliciotto che si accontenta, o peggio non è in grado di comprendere o addirittura invidioso.
> ...


Non mi sono mai vantata della mia situazione e mai la consiglierei ad una amica. 
Qui per me e' solo un confronto, non una guerra.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non dovresti permettere neanche a lui, il tuo amante intendo, di nenche lontanamente pensare di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito", anche se magari vengono usate per parlarne bene....


Quoto
non capisco Sabina come tu possa accettare che il tuo amante parli di tuo marito in certi termini mi auguro che almeno tu eviti commenti su sua moglie...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh
> è un tipo di comportamento che non mi appartiene: dovessi innamorarmi lasceei da parte giochetti e meschinerie dichiarandomi.d'altra parte mi si leggerebbe in fronte prefazione e prologo compresi.


Non ti conosco ma con il senno di poi non sai quante volte mi sono pentita di aver detto le stesse cose che hai scritto qui...


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2010)

*Karim*

Io sono un sempliciotto che rimane fedele.......e ti dirò di più, contento di esserlo...non per altro...., meglio sempliciotti che credono nell'amore profondo...e nel rispetto della persona amata ,che imbecilli che dispensano perle di saggezza come la tua..... ...!!


----------



## cleo81 (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa se trombate ognuno per conto proprio e lo sapete anche perche' siete tanto aperti e l'unica fiducia ormai la riponete consolandovi sul poter contare dell'appoggio morale, me spieghi la differenza con un perfetto estraneo che e' tuo amico e da lo stesso supporto gratis?
> 
> mah...
> 
> ve la raccontate troppo.... e' solo convenienza altrimenti ve staccate e prendete altre strade....


Forse tu sei particolarmente fortunato con le persone che ti circondano.
Io so che ciò che ci scambiamo io e lui è difficile da trovare altrove. Io lo amo.

Per la cronaca, io l'ho tradito, ma non siamo una coppia aperta.
L'unica cosa è che io metto in conto di poter essere tradita.


----------



## cleo81 (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tanto tuo marito e' una persona civile, no?
> 
> Che ti frega?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti non me ne frega nulla.
Ho solo espresso la mia opinione.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti conosco ma con il senno di poi non sai quante volte mi sono pentita di aver detto le stesse cose che hai scritto qui...


 mai dire mai...però mi sento di dirlo con cognizione di causa ;non escludo nulla  tranne reggere un inganno per più di un giorno


----------



## karim (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai vantata della mia situazione e mai la consiglierei ad una amica.
> Qui per me e' solo un confronto, non una guerra.


E per questo ti rinnovo la mia stima, credimi. :up:
Inviterei tutti, anche se non serve a nulla, ad evitare gli insulti perché non aiutano nessuno.
Ti invito comunque a porti il problema di una SCELTA.
E' l'unica cosa che ci evita di trascinarci sempre più in fondo.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io del mio matrimonio ho le insoddisfazioni classiche di 25 anni di solita minestra *che pero' per adesso non mi fa passare manco per l'anticamera del cervello la voglia di andare ad assaggiare altre minestre che poi alla fin fine si rivelano la stessa sbobba...*
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Ciò che non toglie che non dovremmo giudicare chi invece ha voglia di assaggiare altro.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Sabina, bella di zio (scusa, mi permetto solo perché sono infinatamente più vecchio di te).
> Se dall'amore per tuo marito ne togli il desiderio sessuale, ti rimane l'amore fraterno. Se da questo ne togli la fiducia, il rispetto e la sua dignità di uomo, ti rimane il profondo amore che ognuno può provare per il proprio cagnolino.
> Una mia cugina l'ha capito tanti anni fa, ha lascito il marito e si è presa il cagnolino, così poteva spupazzarsi l'amante e avere un porto affettivo sicuro a casa.
> Vorrei aggiungere solo una cosa che riguarda un po' tutti. Secondo me quelli che si cercano l'amante dovrebbero un pochettino smetterla di pensare di essere passati ad uno stadio evolutivo superiore, e chi invece rimane fedele è solo perché un sempliciotto che si accontenta, o peggio non è in grado di comprendere o addirittura invidioso.
> ...


Certo, ma è interessante notare come chi ha scelto di non fare certe cose, poi sappia giudicare chi le ha fatte...
Io non so scalare le montagne, mica mi metto a fare trattati di alpinismo eh?
Infatti nessuno di chi ha fatto certe cose, ha mai pensato di essere passato ad uno stadio evolutivo, almeno non lo leggo nè lo percepisco in sabina, e nelle altre. Piuttosto hanno solo esperito un mondo che non conoscevano. Hanno esplorato un pianeta. Nessuno sai "cerca" l'amante...
Altrimenti tutti potrebbero andare bene, nel caso di sabina, la situazione è molto complessa...a me pare di capire, che in definitiva ogni storia di adulterio sia a sè stante, con dinamiche proprie...
Impossibile essere nella testa di un altro eh?
Invece i traditi, per lenire il loro dolore, fanno delle generalizzazioni spicciole sui traditori...tutto lì...

Che ne sai tu se è o meno rincoglionimento?
CI sei passato?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti ; quando non ci sono cose da nascondere non s'invocano chissà quali diritti civili per la privacy


Non è detto. Ho sempre avuto partner traditori e ossessivamente gelosi e possessivi (problema mio comunque). E dopo le ultime performance (s) non permetterò mai più a nessuno di guardare il mio cellulare, la mia posta ecc.ecc. senza permesso. Anche se non c'è niente da nascondere.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ..a me pare di capire, che in definitiva ogni storia di adulterio sia a sè stante, con dinamiche proprie...
> Impossibile essere nella testa di un altro eh?
> Invece i traditi, per lenire il loro dolore, fanno delle generalizzazioni spicciole sui traditori...tutto lì...


Vero.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non dovresti permettere neanche a lui, il tuo amante intendo, di nenche lontanamente pensare di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito", anche se magari vengono usate per parlarne bene....
> 
> Tormbatelo, innamoratene, tutto quello che vuoi...ma non permettergli mai di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito"......


Si Sabina...stavolta hanno ragione.
Almento Tubarao, io chiusi con l'amante quella volta, perchè appunto osò pronunciare quelle parole.
Non so come, mi venne una rabbia feroce...
Come dire, casso, se a me va di andare in giro messo in un certo modo, vuol dire che mi va bene così...
Penso comunque che reagii così male, perchè mi sentii addosso un atteggiamento manipolatorio...se riesco a sventare una manipolazione femminile, rivedo in una donna mia madre e divento molto feroce...quasi come Daniele...

Anche perchè diciamocelo, ( parlo almeno per me), noi non siamo mai le stesse persone. Siamo sempre diversi a seconda di chi ci relazioniamo.

Cioè ehm...da come conosco io le donne, ehm...vorranno essere prese con forza dal tipo x, e con dolcezza dal tipo y. Cioè a me sembra che loro, si facciano determinate aspettative in base a chi hanno difronte...

Da qui possono nascere molti fraintendimenti tra uomo e donna eh?


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non è detto. *Ho sempre avuto partner traditori e ossessivamente gelosi e posse*ssivi (problema mio comunque). E dopo le ultime performance (s) non permetterò mai più a nessuno di guardare il mio cellulare, la mia posta ecc.ecc. senza permesso. Anche se non c'è niente da nascondere.


che sfiga
ne hai facoltà.dipende dal tipo di rapporto e dal modo in cui mi si chiedono le cose. premesso che l'impostazione del rapporto ha alla base il rispetto...e se sto con una persona per condividerci la vita mi devo e voglio fidarmi...va da sè che non ci si deve permettere di oltrepassare certi limiti


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ciò che non toglie che non dovremmo giudicare chi invece ha voglia di assaggiare altro.


MK l'ho gia' detto, giudicare e' sinonimo anche di valutare...

saro' libero di valutare se le scelte di altri che postano in questo forum PUBBLICO sono piu' o meno rispondenti ai miei parametri?

Specie se e' a seguito di supposte superiorita' intellettuali e progressiste sbandierate.

Nessuno dice di non farlo, chissenefotte, si fa solo un confronto con le proprie valutazioni basate su altri presupposti che ci fanno vivere una vita diversa e si assiste a sgretolamenti e retromarce parziali di convinzioni che pero' tanto granitiche non devono essere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai dire mai...però mi sento di dirlo con cognizione di causa ;non escludo nulla tranne reggere un inganno per più di un giorno


Sai cosa ho sempre detto io? 
Che se un giorno avessi tradito mio marito lui se ne sarebbe accorto appena aprivo la porta. 
Bè quella porta l'ho aperta per un po' di volte........


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non è detto. Ho sempre avuto partner traditori e ossessivamente gelosi e possessivi (problema mio comunque). E dopo le ultime performance (s) non permetterò mai più a nessuno di guardare il mio cellulare, la mia posta ecc.ecc. senza permesso. Anche se non c'è niente da nascondere.


Pero' qua confondi i metodi da Stasi con incidenti casuali...


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MK l'ho gia' detto, giudicare e' sinonimo anche di valutare...
> 
> saro' libero di valutare se le scelte di altri che postano in questo forum PUBBLICO sono piu' o meno rispondenti ai miei parametri?
> 
> ...


Ma ognuno ha i propri parametri di valutazione, l'oggettività nei rapporti umani (e non solo in quelli) non esiste. Non credo sia questione di superiorità o progressismo, ma di constatare che esistono anche queste problematiche. Mandare al rogo i traditori (o le traditrici :mrgreen non aiuta a cogliere il senso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non è detto. Ho sempre avuto partner traditori e ossessivamente gelosi e possessivi (problema mio comunque). E dopo le ultime performance (s) non permetterò mai più a nessuno di guardare il mio cellulare, la mia posta ecc.ecc. senza permesso. Anche se non c'è niente da nascondere.


No MK...non c'è nè permesso nè divieto...non si fa e basta.
Io dopo sedici anni di matrimonio non ho mai avuto neppure il coraggio di aprire la borsetta di mia moglie, nè di aprire un suo cassetto...pare che tra me e lei ci siano determinati codici inconsci...pensa se le succede qualcosa, io non so neppure dove sta la sua biancheria.
Una mia amica sostiene che la gelosia sia solo mancanza di fiducia.
Non la penso assolutamente così, ma ho ben visto gli effetti deleteri di quell'atteggiamento che descrivi. Sembra che chi sia in sospetto sia in difetto.
Parliamoci chiaro...se io anzichè stare al lavoro sono in leto con una dona, devo pensare che anche lei potrebbe fare altrettanto.
Una mente debole inizia a farsi i film in testa.

Fidati MK, un uomo che ti vuole bene, non vorrà mai guardare nel tuo cellulare, casso, almeno se è come me, si sentirebbe una merda....

Amo la gelosia erotica tanto dipinta da Tinto!
Tu vedi il tuo lui, fare il deficente con le altre, ok.
Invece di fare scenate da gallina, marchi il tuo territorio...come dire...vien qua pinciastro che ti faccio subito dimenticare le altre...

Se amo, sono geloso smarso.
Ma la mia gelosia suona così...sono invidioso dell'altro che si gusta attenzioni che vorrei rivolte a me.
Divento geloso se vedo lei che fa i sorrisini all'amichetto di turno e a me sempre musi duri e parolacce.

Ma non mi sono mai fatto film in testa...della serie...sono qua al lavoro e mi immagino lei che fa la cretina al bar con gli uomini...

Ovvio se poi lei mi tormenta con discorsi del tipo...sapessi che telefonata ho ricevuto, sapessi che mail che ricevo...lì viene istigata solo la mia curiosità...e se lei non mi interessasse...non sarei curioso...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma ognuno ha i propri parametri di valutazione, l'oggettività nei rapporti umani (e non solo in quelli) non esiste. Non credo sia questione di superiorità o progressismo, ma di constatare che esistono anche queste problematiche. Mandare al rogo i traditori (o le traditrici :mrgreen non aiuta a cogliere il senso.


Veramente noto invece che dal rogo so' piu' i "conformisti" che si devono sottrarre come le scarpe vecchie o i cessi vecchi a capodanno.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## karim (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo, ma è interessante notare come chi ha scelto di non fare certe cose, poi sappia giudicare chi le ha fatte...
> Io non so scalare le montagne, mica mi metto a fare trattati di alpinismo eh?
> Infatti nessuno di chi ha fatto certe cose, ha mai pensato di essere passato ad uno stadio evolutivo, almeno non lo leggo nè lo percepisco in sabina, e nelle altre. Piuttosto hanno solo esperito un mondo che non conoscevano. Hanno esplorato un pianeta. Nessuno sai "cerca" l'amante...
> Altrimenti tutti potrebbero andare bene, nel caso di sabina, la situazione è molto complessa...a me pare di capire, che in definitiva ogni storia di adulterio sia a sè stante, con dinamiche proprie...
> ...


Giudicare?
Ah Conte, perché mi vuoi far dire cose che non ho detto. Ognuno è libero di esplorare i mondi che gli pare, basta non farlo a discapito degli altri.
Che poi tu non colga certe affermazioni è una questione di filtri mentali che ognuno ha per cui coglie sempre e solo quello che gli conviene.
Concordo che i traditi esagerano con gli insulti, ma proprio perché so  che vengono dal dolore non rispondo mai.
Il rincoglionimento?
Si ci sono passato, quand'ero giovane e stupido e non solo. Ho visto troppi danni in giro, sia nella mia famiglia che altrove.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Una mente debole inizia a farsi i film in testa.*
> 
> Fidati MK, un uomo che ti vuole bene, non vorrà mai guardare nel tuo cellulare, casso, almeno se è come me, si sentirebbe una merda....


:up:


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La scena madre potresti pure evitartela, faresti piu' bella figura, damme retta...
> 
> l'importante non e' che lo rispetti io tuo marito che e' virtuale per me e non sa manco che esisto, ma che lo rispetti tu e questo nun se vede...


Tu non ti permetti e basta! Ok!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No MK...non c'è nè permesso nè divieto...non si fa e basta.
> Io dopo sedici anni di matrimonio non ho mai avuto neppure il coraggio di aprire la borsetta di mia moglie, nè di aprire un suo cassetto...pare che tra me e lei ci siano determinati codici inconsci...pensa se le succede qualcosa, io non so neppure dove sta la sua biancheria.
> Una mia amica sostiene che la gelosia sia solo mancanza di fiducia.
> Non la penso assolutamente così, ma ho ben visto gli effetti deleteri di quell'atteggiamento che descrivi. Sembra che chi sia in sospetto sia in difetto.
> ...


Sorvolo sul barocco che scarichi a container in ogni post  preferendo la sintesi, pero' se la gelosia e' deleteria se patologica lo e' a mio avviso anche lo stare ben oltre lo spazio vitale perche' sconfina nel disinteresse o menefreghismo....sicuro che tale liberta' non sia quello perche' considerarlo tale ci vuole n'attimo...

che poi, ma che cazzo e' n'altra iperbole o veramente abitate in case diverse per non sapere dove ha le mutande?

quelle de mia moglie stanno due cassetti sopra a quello dove ho le mie...

so' preistorico, geloso marcio ed invadente della praivvasssii?

mica glje faccio er DNA!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sfiga
> ne hai facoltà.dipende dal tipo di rapporto e dal modo in cui mi si chiedono le cose. premesso che l'impostazione del rapporto ha alla base il rispetto...e se sto con una persona per condividerci la vita mi devo e voglio fidarmi...va da sè che non ci si deve permettere di oltrepassare certi limiti


Brava.
Allora non sentirti troppo figa perchè a te è andata bene.
Tutti noi con un briciolo di cranio, ci pensiamo bene, alla persona che "troviamo" per condividere la nostra vita.
Insisto sul "troviamo"...una volta ero a messa assieme ad uno dei miei amici storici ( fai conto che sia Alf o Henry di opus Pistorum), il prete tuona..." Pensiamo a quel giovane che sceglie una donna e rinuncia ai milioni di altre donne, per farne la sua sposa. Woody mi fa....scorlando la testa: " Tolte tutte le vecie, le ciompe, le zoppe, quelle che non vogliono darcela, la scelta si riduce, che ci vada bene alle dita di una mano!".

Cioè in teoria, casso, con la persona che vai a vivere, ehm...non dovresti temere nulla, non avere nessuna ombra e nessun sospetto.
Infatti io sono stato onesto.
Le dissi: " Ascolta, perchè non proviamo a convivere sei mesi e poi decidiamo? Se non ce la fai con me, mica ti obbligo eh?" 
Non mi volle stare a sentire.

Tante persone, purtroppo, si sposano convinte che questa persona sia X, ma poi e SOLO DOPO, si rivela essere Y.

A me invece è capitato di persone che si siano come dire "spaventate", della serie, sarà impossibile vivere serenamente con lui, troppo impegnativo...MA mai riservato "brutte sorprese" eh?

Esempio: Io ti dico: ficcati nella testa che la domenica IO LAVORO.
Ti va bene? E lei: si.

Minerva spiegami come mai un pover uomo poi si ritrova una che si lamenta che la domenica è sempre sola.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu non ti permetti e basta! Ok!


Va bene ma e' cosi' che te lavi la coscienza?Con l'ammorbidente?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> non capisco Sabina come tu possa accettare che il tuo amante parli di tuo marito in certi termini mi auguro che almeno tu eviti commenti su sua moglie...


Parlate a vanvera su cose che non conoscete


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> Allora non sentirti troppo figa perchè a te è andata bene.
> Tutti noi con un briciolo di cranio, ci pensiamo bene, alla persona che "troviamo" per condividere la nostra vita.
> Insisto sul "troviamo"...una volta ero a messa assieme ad uno dei miei amici storici ( fai conto che sia Alf o Henry di opus Pistorum), il prete tuona..." Pensiamo a quel giovane che sceglie una donna e rinuncia ai milioni di altre donne, per farne la sua sposa. Woody mi fa....scorlando la testa: " Tolte tutte le vecie, le ciompe, le zoppe, quelle che non vogliono darcela, la scelta si riduce, che ci vada bene alle dita di una mano!".
> ...


Quindi riassumendo:

nessuna colpa per aver "scelto" male perche' tanto e' inutile impegnarsi appena appena anche razionalmente dato che e' come per il melone che esce bianco o per la sorpresa nell'uovo di pasqua...:mrgreen:

spettacolo...autoassoluzione alla massima potenza o superficialita' allo stato puro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Giudicare?
> Ah Conte, perché mi vuoi far dire cose che non ho detto. Ognuno è libero di esplorare i mondi che gli pare, basta non farlo a discapito degli altri.
> Che poi tu non colga certe affermazioni è una questione di filtri mentali che ognuno ha per cui coglie sempre e solo quello che gli conviene.
> Concordo che i traditi esagerano con gli insulti, ma proprio perché so  che vengono dal dolore non rispondo mai.
> ...


Sbagli.
Chi ti dice che i filtri mentali funzionano come tu dici?
Hai una montagna di premesse Kantiane poste in maniera errata.
I filtri mentali sono come delle calamite in un bidone della spazzatura.
Vi si attaccherà solo ciò che è ferro.
L'errore metodologico qui, sta nel ritenere che chi sta esplorando mondi lo faccia a discapito di altri. Questo è il vizio sistematico.
Ma vediamo due dinamiche.
Certe donne, affermano di tradire, secondo il mio modello del 3d perchè si tradisce. Lui non mi guarda più, e mica posso star qua a lasciarmi morire dentro. Mica tutti sono anaaffetivi e vivono bene senza calore umano eh?
Altre lo fanno, anche se non hanno nulla da rimproverare al loro marito...e pare che dicano...ok, tradiamo, per la semplicissima ragione che siamo come dire...troie. Dove dietro sta parola, sta la ricerca di un'emozione, di un brivido, di un capriccio ecc...ecc...ecc...
Altre ancora...dicono, non so che farci. Il mio problema è che mi sono innamorata persa di un altro che non è mio marito, appunto dicono...maddai è solo sesso eh?

Penso che il dolore da tradimento sia direttamente proporzionale a quanto tu hai idolatrato quella persona, facendone un bene assoluto, totale, totalizzante e soprattutto irrinunciabile.
Io invece ho seguito questa filosofia: tu sei prima inter pares.
Non ti va?
Quella è la porta ed esci dalla mia vita.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Parlate a vanvera su cose che non conoscete


Certo questo è il profondo limite di questo forum.
COmprendere: questa parola sconosciuta.
Comprendere e capire le ragioni dell'altro.
Mai eh?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo questo è il profondo limite di questo forum.
> COmprendere: questa parola sconosciuta.
> Comprendere e capire le ragioni dell'altro.
> Mai eh?


Qua t'assicuro che tanta gente prima di capire gli altri, si farebbe un favore a capire prima se stesso....

altrimenti non si spiega il venire a cercare conferme su cazzate perpetrate...alla faccia della sicurezza derivata dalla consapevolezza cosciente...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Parlate a vanvera su cose che non conoscete


scusa sabina, il mio commento è su quello che hai scritto. Non volevo offenderti era una mia opinione sulla base di come mi sono comportata io quando ero nei tuoi panni.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi riassumendo:
> 
> nessuna colpa per aver "scelto" male perche' tanto e' inutile impegnarsi appena appena anche razionalmente dato che e' come per il melone che esce bianco o per la sorpresa nell'uovo di pasqua...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Nessuna colpa.
Siamo umani e sbagliamo.
Caso mai uno si dà gli schiaffi in faccia e si dice, me cretino, guarda dove ho riposto la mia fiducia.
Le donne sanno fare questo.
E ti senti dire: " Conte, sposare quell'uomo è stato l'errore più grande della mia vita!".
Ma sai tu come sono le donne?
Io ho visto donne provarle tutte, sputare sangue, pur di salvare il culetto a lui, e ovvio io sono sempre l'ingenuotto che crede a tutto quello che raccontano le donne per farsi compiangere e compatire.
Loro le donne, casso, ci tengono da morire, al matrimonio e alla famiglia.
Così molti giocano sporco su sta roba, con un egoismo che fa paura.
Quello che io temo delle donne è questo: il loro basta.
Mandano giù, mandano giù, mandano giù...un giorno arriva il basta.
Da lì non c'è rimedio.
Per questo, amico mio, mi tengo strette le scialuppe.
Arriva il basta...scappo appena in tempo per non colare a picco con la nave.
E dico...bye bye baby...alla prossima.

Ogni albero dà i suoi frutti.
Mai visto cavar acqua dalle pietre.
Non è che eviti le corna, cingendo di assedio il cuore di una donna eh?
Non funziona così.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo questo è il profondo limite di questo forum.
> COmprendere: questa parola sconosciuta.
> Comprendere e capire le ragioni dell'altro.
> Mai eh?


Scusa conte ma in questo caso non c'era da comprendere. Entrambi abbiamo detto a Sabina la stessa cosa. 
Non accetteremmo che il nostro amico/amante possa in alcun modo permettersi di nominare nostro/a marito/moglie....
In che cosa si è sentita offesa non lo capisco


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qua t'assicuro che tanta gente prima di capire gli altri, si farebbe un favore a capire prima se stesso....
> 
> altrimenti non si spiega il venire a cercare conferme su cazzate perpetrate...alla faccia della sicurezza derivata dalla consapevolezza cosciente...


Ma è come la storia del Berlusca eh?
Perchè hai così tanta paura di chi non la pensa come te?
Ognuno pensa e vive a modo suo...
Certo che se i tuoi parametri di valutazione sono così limitati e rigidi, sembri uno dentro un panzer...vero schiacci tutto e tutti, ma vedi il mondo solo attraverso quella feritoia lì...e non vedi dove metti i piedi eh?
Prova a vederla a 360 gradi...no?
Fai un piccolo sforzo...
Altrimenti sei come quelli che per sentirsi brave persone...si buttano sempre dove tira il vento eh?
Come le sinistre italiane eh?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna colpa.
> Siamo umani e sbagliamo.
> Caso mai uno si dà gli schiaffi in faccia e si dice, me cretino, guarda dove ho riposto la mia fiducia.
> Le donne sanno fare questo.
> ...


Io ho letto comportamenti che s'innescano allo stesso modo anche nei maschi, cioe' il voler salvare a tutti i costi il matrimonio ingoiando per es. il fatto che la moglie esca di notte e si ritiri la mattina dalla discoteca danzantrombante mentre lui rimane a casa ad accudire la prole...

anche li' il punto di rottura comunque lo raggiungi prima o poi, non ci vedo granche' differenze...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa conte ma in questo caso non c'era da comprendere. Entrambi abbiamo detto a Sabina la stessa cosa.
> Non accetteremmo che il nostro amico/amante possa in alcun modo permettersi di nominare nostro/a marito/moglie....
> In che cosa si è sentita offesa non lo capisco


Maddai che non si è offesa...
Lei giustamente dice...che parliamo a vanvera di cose che non conosciamo.
QUa dentro, come sai, da una parola si fa un poema. 
Lei ha solo detto: ragazzi per piacere fate un passo indietro.
Infatti dato che il forum parla anche di cose che sono intime e private, legate alla nostra affettività, ai sentimenti, alla coppia ecc..ecc..ecc...una persona alle volte può sentirsi asseragliata eh?
Pensa tu a quanti sassi ti sei presa in testa.
Tu dicevi: tra me e quella persona era così.
E c'era chi partiva...quella persona è un coglione, un pdm, uno stronzo, tu sei una cretina che crede alle sue balle ecc..ecc..ecc...
In poche parole Sabina, sa di aver detto un attimo "troppo".

Farfalla: quello che gli amanti si dicono in un letto: resta in quel letto...
E non lo si può rivelare, pur di spiegare a chi è vittima di un adulterio, che le cose non sempre stanno come loro immaginano...capisci?

é più comodo dire...
Ok Illuso, si è come dici tu, Daniele si caro è come dici tu, ecc..ecc..ecc...
In poche parole...la ragione degli asini no?

o la gloriosa espressione matrainesca: vuol dire che so na troia? Ok sono una troia, chi se ne frega?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho letto comportamenti che s'innescano allo stesso modo anche nei maschi, cioe' il voler salvare a tutti i costi il matrimonio *ingoiando per es. il fatto che la moglie esca di notte e si ritiri la mattina dalla discoteca danzantrombante mentre lui rimane a casa ad accudire la prole.*..
> 
> anche li' il punto di rottura comunque lo raggiungi prima o poi, non ci vedo granche' differenze...


Salvare il matrimonio o salvare le apparenze? Conoscevo un caso simile, alla fine ha chiesto lei il divorzio.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è come la storia del Berlusca eh?
> Perchè hai così tanta paura di chi non la pensa come te?
> Ognuno pensa e vive a modo suo...
> Certo che se i tuoi parametri di valutazione sono così limitati e rigidi, sembri uno dentro un panzer...vero schiacci tutto e tutti, ma vedi il mondo solo attraverso quella feritoia lì...e non vedi dove metti i piedi eh?
> ...


Qua appalesa ancora una volta le sue insicurezze e limiti, caro lei e rivoltare lo specchio non l'aiuta di certo...:mrgreen:

Io Berluska e la sua corte debosciata e marcia  la lascerei perdere dato che e' acclarato ed oggettivamente inqualificabile, ma allora se mi trascini devo constatare che e' la prova del nove che chi lo vota e' il coglione che non riesce manco a risolvere le sue questioni esistenziali e di economia domestica spicciola?

Sfondi non una porta ma un portone...pero' apprezzo che alla fine ce sei arrivato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho letto comportamenti che s'innescano allo stesso modo anche nei maschi, cioe' il voler salvare a tutti i costi il matrimonio ingoiando per es. il fatto che la moglie esca di notte e si ritiri la mattina dalla discoteca danzantrombante mentre lui rimane a casa ad accudire la prole...
> 
> anche li' il punto di rottura comunque lo raggiungi prima o poi, non ci vedo granche' differenze...


Dipendenze affettive.
Oppure accordi presi.
Per me è stato così...cara...è tanto tempo che non esci, dai esci...
E se sto a casa con mia figlia, fidati, mica siamo lì che ci piangiamo addosso dicendo...sniff...sob...sob...la mammina ci ha lasciati soli...ehm...
Nel mio mondo funziona così:
1) A volte si esce assieme
2) A volte si esce separati a turno appunto per accudire la prole
Io ritengo che per mia moglie, sia un suo diritto uscire quando e come vuole eh?
Mai visto discoteche danzatrombanti.
La solita mentalità becera da maschilista...che nel 2010, appunto le donne vanno a ballare con le amiche per trombare...robe da matti...
Stranamente la pensano così quelli che vanno a fare i provoloni nelle discoteche. Mah...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara non ci si "casca", ci si avvia consapevole di cosa si sta facendo, passo dopo passo  .


senza contare che molti cominciano a vedere carenza di coinvolgimento mentale del partner (quando fino a poco prima si rallegravano magari di quanto sapeva rilassarle/li) o altri seri difetti (che prima erano declinati in pregi) solo dopo aver già cominciato a contemplare la possibilità di una storia extra


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senza contare che molti cominciano a vedere carenza di coinvolgimento mentale del partner (quando fino a poco prima si rallegravano magari di quanto sapeva rilassarle/li) o altri seri difetti (che prima erano declinati in pregi) solo dopo aver già cominciato a contemplare la possibilità di una storia extra


Mah secondo me la storia extra arriva dopo. Quando si è pronti per averla. Senza problemi nella coppia (e senza patologie di altro tipo) difficile si arrivi al tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qua appalesa ancora una volta le sue insicurezze e limiti, caro lei e rivoltare lo specchio non l'aiuta di certo...:mrgreen:
> 
> Io Berluska e la sua corte debosciata e marcia  la lascerei perdere dato che e' acclarato ed oggettivamente inqualificabile, ma allora se mi trascini devo constatare che e' la prova del nove che chi lo vota e' il coglione che non riesce manco a risolvere le sue questioni esistenziali e di economia domestica spicciola?
> 
> ...


Senti dai allora, quando TU sarai presidente del consiglio, ci mostrerai il tuo valore e le tue capacità no?
Sembri l'operaio che ce l' ha su con i padroni, perchè convinto che lui si arrichisca sfruttando il suo lavoro.
Io non ho mai votato Berlusca.
Mi sono sempre detto: quelli che lo votano e lo appoggiano, hanno le loro buonissime ragioni.
Berlusca mio caro, ha solo sfruttato le opportunità che gli si sono presentate. Alla tua faccia.
Vuoi fare un colpo di stato?
Fallo no?
Chi te lo vieta?
L'Italia va male?
Una serie di concause e situazioni. Tutte da analizzare a da vedere.
Dare la colpa a Berlusconi è puerile eh?
Perchè prima la colpa era di Prodi.
Prima era della DC, 
Sennò siamo al punto di quelli che dicono...il sud d'Italia è sottosviluppato perchè là la gente non ha voglia di lavorare eh?
O parli seriamente e con profondità di certe cose...o ti fai la figura becera da macchietta eh?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Salvare il matrimonio o salvare le apparenze? Conoscevo un caso simile, alla fine ha chiesto lei il divorzio.


Perche' le donne invece sono immuni da comportamenti simili? a me sembra di no


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senza contare che molti cominciano a vedere carenza di coinvolgimento mentale del partner (quando fino a poco prima si rallegravano magari di quanto sapeva rilassarle/li) o altri seri difetti (che prima erano declinati in pregi) solo dopo aver già cominciato a contemplare la possibilità di una storia extra


Se devo essere sincero...uhm..certe cose sono cominciate così...
Io mi sento a disagio: mi manca qualcosa.
Lei dice: Non ti manca niente, sono tutte seghe che ti fai tu.
Incontro una persona...e mi dice...Ma Conte...a te manca questo.
Io tu dici?
Certo, guarda qua...
Alla fine difficile dire che erano solo seghe mie eh?
Per me le storie extra dipendono da chi incontri e in che punto sei eh?


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Sabina...stavolta hanno ragione.
> Almento Tubarao, io chiusi con l'amante quella volta, perchè appunto osò pronunciare quelle parole.
> Non so come, mi venne una rabbia feroce...
> Come dire, casso, se a me va di andare in giro messo in un certo modo, vuol dire che mi va bene così...
> ...


Ancora! Ho buttato la' una cosa priva del suo contesto e tutti sono pronti a giudicare.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' le donne invece sono immuni da comportamenti simili? a me sembra di no


Portavo appunto la mia testimonianza. Lui a casa col bambino e lei la sera fuori con gli amici a divertirsi (non in quel senso eh ). Ma non credo che la madre in questione fosse impazzita, infatti ora è separata e certe uscite non le fa più. Difficile entrare nei meccanismi di coppia. Lo so sarebbe semplice dire, non ti sta bene? Chiudi e fai quello che vuoi. Ma così semplice non è.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Parlate a vanvera su cose che non conoscete.


Indubbiamente. Come ho sempre premesso nei miei post su certi argomenti, parlo in base alle sensazioni che mi suscitano gli scritti che leggo. E quando ho letto il tuo post ho provato ad immaginarmi nella posizione di tuo marito...

Mi trombi la moglie ?...shit happens
Mia moglie s'iinamora di te ? ...come sopra...

Ti permetti di parlare di me , a prescindere da quali siano i termini, non me ne frega niente se buoni o cattivi ? .....ti sei messo nei guai...

Stupido ego maschile ? Può essere...anzi, molto probabile...ma il sapere che nei discorsi fra mia moglie e l'amante ci possa essere io, e ribadisco che non m'importa se ne parlate bene o male, nella mia testa scatterebbe un clic, e dall'uomo che si tormba mia moglie passeresti ad essere lo stronzo che si tromba mia moglie....e la differenza è sostanziale....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Indubbiamente. Come ho sempre premesso nei miei post su certi argomenti, parlo in base alle sensazioni che mi suscitano gli scritti che leggo. E quando ho letto il tuo post ho provato ad immaginarmi nella posizione di tuo marito...
> 
> Mi trombi la moglie ?...shit happens
> Mia moglie s'iinamora di te ? ...come sopra...
> ...


Certo...bravo...proprio così.
Non è stupido ego maschile...XD


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me le storie extra dipendono da chi incontri e in che punto sei eh?


Sì. Ci sono casi come quelli di Kid, dove l'amante a un certo punto chiede di scegliere e lui sceglie (la moglie), altri dove si chiude e si ricomincia, altri ancora dove le persone che si incontrano servono ad andare avanti in qualche modo, a sostenere una situazione che non è più sostenibile. Le storie extra dipendono da chi incontri e da come si comporta chi è casa.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti permetti di parlare di me , a prescindere da quali siano i termini, non me ne frega niente se buoni o cattivi ? .....ti sei messo nei guai...


Questo è un discorso che non ho mai capito. Credo sia naturale che tutto il mio mondo venga a contatto col mondo dell'altro. Quindi anche gli ex o gli attuali compagni. Quando è una relazione, l'accoppiamento di un paio d'ore la settimana non credo lasci lo spazio per i mondi reciproci.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti dai allora, quando TU sarai presidente del consiglio, ci mostrerai il tuo valore e le tue capacità no?
> Sembri l'operaio che ce l' ha su con i padroni, perchè convinto che lui si arrichisca sfruttando il suo lavoro.
> Io non ho mai votato Berlusca.
> Mi sono sempre detto: quelli che lo votano e lo appoggiano, hanno le loro buonissime ragioni.
> ...


La macchietta ormai e' conclamato che sei te perche' cerchi di salvarti la dignita' in extremis affermando che non lo voti pero' sostieni tutta la sua baracca perche' fondamentalmente hai le stesse vedute...:mrgreen:

ascolta, te sarai distratto troppo nel cerca' la faiga, ma na' pompinara ed una specializzata con il suo lato b, manco Craxi&C le avrebbe fatto diventare ministre della repubblica se ma delle banane, infatti se le trombava e stop...:mrgreen:

la differenza abissale riesci a notarla o sei troppo corrotto e con il metro ormai deformato?

comunque eviterei di buttarla in politica o non hai proprio piu' altri argomenti?...

Ps: l'operaio contro il padrone e' bellissima, me dovrei spara' nelle palle da solo allora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso che non ho mai capito. Credo sia naturale che tutto il mio mondo venga a contatto col mondo dell'altro. Quindi anche gli ex o gli attuali compagni. Quando è una relazione, l'accoppiamento di un paio d'ore la settimana non credo lasci lo spazio per i mondi reciproci.


No, io non voglio sapere nulla degli ex della mia ragazza, o almeno nulla se non che esistono, non voglio avere dei preconcetti e già il sapere che uno si drogava mi ha dato fastidio perchè ho dovuto sapere una cosa di lui che potevo fare a meno. La mia vita con la mia ragazza inzia da quando ci conosciamo in poi, se vorrò potrà conoscere parte della mia vita, ma quello che ho vissuto con le mie ex rimane e permane cosa di loeo e mia, ovviamente so che per loro non sarà così e quindi per una sarò quel cornutone del cazzo che è stato così fesso da aiutarla quando è morto lo stronzo, l'altra invece ha capito un paio di cose...e nonostante il suo coso sia geloso io sono l'unico uomo con cui può uscire...perchè lui non può permettersi di dire e fare cose su di me visto che si è trombato lei quando stavo ancora con lei.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ..e nonostante il suo coso sia geloso io sono l'unico uomo con cui può uscire...perchè lui non può permettersi di dire e fare cose su di me visto che si è trombato lei quando stavo ancora con lei.


Di chi stai parlando?


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Di chi stai parlando?


Della prima, visto xche lei rimane con il coglione da cui si è fatta dare su. Lui è gelosissimo...ma intanto si tromba le altre ed è sempre come era con sua moglie, solo che sua moglie non gradiva le sue scopate fuori dalla coppia, la mia ex le accetta (libera lei di essere cerva). Solo che una volta lei ebbe il problema di uscire con me e il tizio fu per l'unica volta messo a posto con un "non sono cazzi tuoi e non puoi permetterti di dire nulla su du lui" riferendosi a me. Mk, io sono stato un campione di correttezza, sempre, e lei non gradisce chi mette in dubbio questa mia dote, neppure se fosse il padre eterno.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso che non ho mai capito. Credo sia naturale che tutto il mio mondo venga a contatto col mondo dell'altro. Quindi anche gli ex o gli attuali compagni. Quando è una relazione, l'accoppiamento di un paio d'ore la settimana non credo lasci lo spazio per i mondi reciproci.


Non saprei darti una motivazione razionale e sicuramente qui dentro ci sono persone che potrebbero risponderti in modo molto più esauriente rispetto a me. Irrazionalmente parlando sapere che la mia compagna condivide con un altro cose del mio essere, che potrebbero essere anche cose banalissime, del tipo "la mattina appena si sveglia è sempre di cattivo umore", oppure "quando guida è sempre nervoso" mi farebbe incaxxare come un caimano....tu potrai obiettare: "Ma come ? Magari fino a 5 minuti prima stavano trombando, la cosa non dovrebbe farti incaxxare di più ?" Certo, ma sarebbero due incaxxature diverse, ma forse la prima sarebbe ancora maggiore....Non chiedermi il motivo perchè non saprei risponderti


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non saprei darti una motivazione razionale e sicuramente qui dentro ci sono persone che potrebbero risponderti in modo molto più esauriente rispetto a me. Irrazionalmente parlando sapere che la mia compagna condivide con un altro cose del mio essere, che potrebbero essere anche cose banalissime, del tipo "la mattina appena si sveglia è sempre di cattivo umore", oppure "quando guida è sempre nervoso" mi farebbe incaxxare come un caimano....tu potrai obiettare: "Ma come ? Magari fino a 5 minuti prima stavano trombando, la cosa non ti farebbe incaxxare uguale ?" Certo, ma sarebbero due incaxxature diverse, e forse la prima sarebbe ancora maggiore....Non chiedermi il motivo perchè non saprei risponderti


Concordo in pieno, sono due mancanze di rispetto differenti ed il parlare del cornuto all'amante è persino qualcosa di più intimo, perchè ci sono cose che dalla coppia non devono usscire, punto.
Io conosco alcune cose della mia ragazza, se rimane corretta con me finiranno nella tomba con me...ovvio che deve permanere la correttezza di base, se uno diventa scorretto mi sento in potere di usare tutto quello che conosco contro l'altro se ho necessità.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno, sono due mancanze di rispetto differenti ed il parlare del cornuto all'amante è persino qualcosa di più intimo, perchè ci sono cose che dalla coppia non devono usscire, punto.
> Io conosco alcune cose della mia ragazza, se rimane corretta con me finiranno nella tomba con me...ovvio che deve permanere la correttezza di base, se uno diventa scorretto mi sento in potere di usare tutto quello che conosco contro l'altro se ho necessità.



Secondo me parlano dei rispettivi marito/moglie perche' non hanno altro di cui discutere  dopo un po le batterie si scaricano sai   :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Scusami Stermi,
> ma non condivido assolutamente.
> La fiducia tra due persone non si limita solo alla fedeltà sessuale... e aggiugno per fortuna. Proprio chi, come te, vive un matrimonio da 20 anni, dovrebbe ben sapere che entrano in gioco mille aspetti per cui si parla di fiducia reciproca.
> In primis,* per me, è pensare che la persona che ho accanto non agirà mai per farmi danno,* e che, in caso di bisogno sostegno morale e, perchè no, economico, lui ci sarà sempre.
> ...


per te, ok

magari per tuo marito è uguale
ma magari lui pensa che rientri nella categoria "danno" anche il fatto che sua moglie abbia l'amante


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

*Ok*

continuo a non capire, ma accetto i miei limiti . Un po' come certe cose sono nostre e di nessun altro? Forse per noi donne, abituate da secoli a confrontarci con le amiche sui sentimenti che proviamo, è un po' diverso. O sono strana io.


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va bene ma e' cosi' che te lavi la coscienza?Con l'ammorbidente?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Forse non avrò coscienza.... e se c'è resta sporca.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non dovresti permettere neanche a lui, il tuo amante intendo, di nenche lontanamente pensare di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito", anche se magari vengono usate per parlarne bene....
> 
> Tormbatelo, innamoratene, tutto quello che vuoi...ma non permettergli mai di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito"......


non è che ti quoto ....

DI PPPPIùùùùùù :up:


----------



## oceansize (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senza contare che molti cominciano a vedere carenza di coinvolgimento mentale del partner (quando fino a poco prima si rallegravano magari di quanto sapeva rilassarle/li) o altri seri difetti (che prima erano declinati in pregi) solo dopo aver già cominciato a contemplare la possibilità di una storia extra


:up::up::up:

il video di Elio che ho postato si riferiva a questo, anche se lì è ironico.

cmq è sempre così: il disordine e l'essere un po' giocherelloni _prima_ è buffo e divertente, *poi* è insopportabile.
l'aiutarti in una cosa in cui lui eccelle _prima_ è fonte di orgoglio e il suo ego si gonfia sentendosi indispensabile, *poi* diventa "è ora che impari a farlo da sola"
ecc...

ovviamente il *poi* inizia quando compare l'altra/o


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Vero.


come noto, non concordo


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> continuo a non capire, ma accetto i miei limiti . Un po' come certe cose sono *nostre *e di nessun altro? Forse per noi donne, abituate da secoli a confrontarci con le amiche sui sentimenti che proviamo, è un po' diverso. O sono strana io.


Più che nostre, sono proprio mie, e tu ne sei a conoscenza solo perchè hai la (s)fortuna di vivere con me. Ne parli con le amiche ? Ci stà. Ne parli con quello che 5 minuti prima era sopra e dentro di te. Non ci stà. A questo punto venite qui e bevetevi pure il mio sangue e facciamola finita. Così a primo acchitto a me viene da pensare che sia un discorso di ego....


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa conte ma in questo caso non c'era da comprendere. Entrambi abbiamo detto a Sabina la stessa cosa.
> Non accetteremmo che il nostro amico/amante possa in alcun modo permettersi di nominare nostro/a marito/moglie....
> In che cosa si è sentita offesa non lo capisco


Mi sento offesa dal fatto che giudicate una battuta senza il contesto. Sia io che il mio amante per quello che facciamo manchiamo di rispetto ai rispettivi coniugi e non e' facile per entrambi emotivamente. Pero' ci sono, altrimenti la storia verrebbe vissuta alla luce del sole. E' normale che a volte vengano "nominati", ma vi pare che andiamo a rigirare il coltello sulla piaga in due persone che non hanno nessuna colpa se non averci scelto come compagni?


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che nostre, sono proprio mie, e *tu ne sei a conoscenza solo perchè hai la (s)fortuna di vivere con me.* Ne parli con le amiche ? Ci stà. Ne parli con quello che 5 minuti prima era sopra e dentro di te. Non ci stà. A questo punto venite qui e bevetevi pure il mio sangue e facciamola finita. Così a primo acchitto a me viene da pensare che sia un discorso di ego....



  


... oh cacchio :singleeye: ma questo e' uno scoop! :mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina, ma parlate mai di coprofilia? Se non parlate mai di coprofilia perchè fa alquanto schifo si riesce altrettanto bene evitare di fare schifo parlando di un paio di coglioni creduloni, no? In fondo se avete nominato quelli vuol dire che siete un poco alla frutta mentalmente parlando...e mi chiedo allora se dici che tuo marito non ti stimola mentalmente...di che materiale è fatto? marmo o granito? Perchè in quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi c'è una superficialità incredibile, ma potrebbe essere una tua mancanza non sapere come scrivere certe cose.

Io dal mio punto di vista ho detto alla mia ragazza fino a che punto può sbilancarsi di raccontare qualcosa di me...tutto il resto è meglio che rimanga cosa sua.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che nostre, sono proprio mie, e *tu ne sei a conoscenza solo perchè hai la (s)fortuna di vivere con me*. Ne parli con le amiche ? Ci stà. Ne parli con quello che 5 minuti prima era sopra e dentro di te. Non ci stà. A questo punto venite qui e bevetevi pure il mio sangue e facciamola finita. Così a primo acchitto a me viene da pensare che sia un discorso di ego....


Ah, quindi parliamo di questioni private di coabitazione? Eh che saranno mai... Io ad esempio la mattina sono intrattabile prima di doccia colazione giornale e sigaretta. Anche se il mio compagno dovesse parlarne con l'amante, dove sta il problema? Ah sai quella rompicoglioni di mia moglie... Trovo più irrispettoso scopare con lei e farlo poi con me il giorno stesso (o non farlo perchè non c'hai più voglia :mrgreen.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io dal mio punto di vista ho detto alla mia ragazza fino a che punto può sbilancarsi di raccontare qualcosa di me...tutto il resto è meglio che rimanga cosa sua.


Daniele scusa ma questo atteggiamento mi sa tanto di paura che escano scheletri dall'armadio eh.


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele scusa ma questo atteggiamento mi sa tanto di paura che escano scheletri dall'armadio eh.


No, ho imparato che più gente conosce quello che porto dentro più persone potranno ferirmi. Io non voglio avere troppe persone in giro conscie di quello che possono farmi, c'è troppo oopportunismo, troppa finta comprensione per poi mettertelo in quel posto. Non mi paro con nessuno perchè difficilmente potrà capire e quelli che non capiscono usano le informazioni per i loro scopi. Troppo pericoloso.
Posso dirti che la mia ragazza  di me non può dire che sono orfano di padre, sa che è una cosa che non voglio dire in giro e rispetta il bisogno di riservatezza che ho.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sento offesa dal fatto che giudicate una battuta senza il contesto. Sia io che il mio amante per quello che facciamo manchiamo di rispetto ai rispettivi coniugi e non e' facile per entrambi emotivamente. Pero' ci sono, altrimenti la storia verrebbe vissuta alla luce del sole. E' normale che a volte vengano "nominati", ma vi pare che andiamo a rigirare il coltello sulla piaga in due persone che non hanno nessuna colpa se non averci scelto come compagni?


Quando ho risposto al tuo post, non l'ho fatto perchè mi è venuta in mente la figura di te e del tuo amante che sghignazzate parlando l'un l'altra dei rispettivi coniugi, deridendoli o che altro. Mi era ben chiaro che quando tu hai scritto quello che hai scritto era in una situazione come quella del tuo post qui sopra: semplicemente perchè capita che a volte vengano nominati, e non per rigirare il coltello nella piaga. Cavolo, sei solo una donna con un amante non una vampira, almeno questo è quello che credo leggendoti da un pò. Però, anche il fatto che vengano nominati per discussioni che non siano del tipo: "Scusa ho fatto tardi perchè mio marito non si decideva ad uscire per andare a giocare a calcetto" per me è sbagliato. 



Sabina ha detto:


> Il mio amante dice che mio marito dovrebbe essere più deciso con me, prendermi per i capelli come gli uomini delle caverne.


Mi piacerebbe avere l'illusione che quella che mi stà tradendo, ad una frase del genere l'avesse zittito immediatamente, dicendogli che non ha assolutamente il diritto di dire cosa dovrei o non dovrei fare....magari dopo può anche trombarselo selvaggiamente...ma in quel mometo dovrebbe zittirlo immediatemente.....

Sono strano e contorto....ma che Tubarao sarei se non lo fossi :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sento offesa dal fatto che giudicate una battuta senza il contesto. Sia io che il mio amante per quello che facciamo manchiamo di rispetto ai rispettivi coniugi *E ti pare poco?* e non e' facile per entrambi emotivamente.*Non si direbbe, sbagliare e' umano perseverare e' diabolico * Pero' ci sono, altrimenti la storia verrebbe vissuta alla luce del sole. E' normale che a volte vengano "nominati", ma vi pare che andiamo a rigirare il coltello sulla piaga in due persone che non hanno nessuna colpa se non averci scelto *Ma loro non sanno, sono ignari*, *se sapessero ahi ahi ahi * come compagni?


Io non capisco, cazzarola non capisco rimitivo: come si fa a dire io rispetto, voglio bene a mio/a marito/moglie e scopare con qualcun altro  e poi pugnalarlo alle spalle   ma come si fa, ma come si fa, ma come cazzo si fa ... e per ciliegina affermare che ci si sente puliti dentro :incazzato: MAH! ... o sono strana, fatta male io, o voi siete degli infami incalliti.


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, ma parlate mai di coprofilia? Se non parlate mai di coprofilia perchè fa alquanto schifo si riesce altrettanto bene evitare di fare schifo parlando di un paio di coglioni creduloni, no? In fondo se avete nominato quelli vuol dire che siete un poco alla frutta mentalmente parlando...e mi chiedo allora se dici che tuo marito non ti stimola mentalmente...di che materiale è fatto? marmo o granito? Perchè in quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi c'è una superficialità incredibile, ma potrebbe essere una tua mancanza non sapere come scrivere certe cose.
> 
> Io dal mio punto di vista ho detto alla mia ragazza fino a che punto può sbilancarsi di raccontare qualcosa di me...tutto il resto è meglio che rimanga cosa sua.


Nominare non significa aprire una conferenza su di loro.... ok? Talvolta può uscire l'argomento per una determinata ragione che non posso raccontare qui. Ma ti assicuro che siamo ben lontani da farlo con cattive intenzioni... io non sono così, anche se sto sbagliando.


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe avere l'illusione che quella che mi stà tradendo, ad una frase del genere l'avesse zittito immediatamente, dicendogli che non ha assolutamente il diritto di dire cosa dovrei o non dovrei fare....magari dopo può anche trombarselo selvaggiamente...ma in quel mometo dovrebbe zittirlo immediatemente.....
> 
> Sono strano e contorto....ma che Tubarao sarei se non lo fossi :mrgreen:


Sai, ti ddirò, era quello che avrei voluto che facesse la mia gran troia quando uscì con quel cretino dell'altro Daniele, invece lei parlò amabilmente di me...questo l'ho scoperto da lui che essendo un palle mosce ha subito detto tutto. Gli amanti, grandi uomini sulla carta personcine quando si trovano il cornuto di turno davanti. Mi chiedo cosa mi abbbia fermato di mettere la sua testa in un cesso...me lo chiedo ancora adesso...ah, si, la mancanza del cesso.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Nominare non significa aprire una conferenza su di loro.... ok? Talvolta può uscire l'argomento per una determinata ragione che non posso raccontare qui. *Ma ti assicuro che siamo ben lontani da farlo con cattive intenzioni... *io non sono così, anche se sto sbagliando.


E anche se fossero critiche dove sta il problema? Davanti a un tradimento non metterei certo i puntini sulle i, cosa hai detto o cosa non hai detto. Credo che qui sia anche questione di autostima. Se è così fragile da venire scalfita da quello che gli altri possono pensare o dire di noi, beh il problema principale non sono certo le corna. Chissenefrega di quello che può pensare di me, tradita, l'amante.


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E anche se fossero critiche dove sta il problema? Davanti a un tradimento non metterei certo i puntini sulle i, cosa hai detto o cosa non hai detto. Credo che qui sia anche questione di autostima. Se è così fragile da venire scalfita da quello che gli altri possono pensare o dire di noi, beh il problema principale non sono certo le corna. Chissenefrega di quello che può pensare di me, tradita, l'amante.


Grazie... brutta giornata eh oggi...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E anche se fossero critiche dove sta il problema? Davanti a un tradimento non metterei certo i puntini sulle i, cosa hai detto o cosa non hai detto. Credo che qui sia anche questione di autostima. Se è così fragile da venire scalfita da quello che gli altri possono pensare o dire di noi, beh il problema principale non sono certo le corna. Chissenefrega di quello che può pensare di me, tradita, l'amante.


Non credo sia questione di autostima fragile, forse, e sono cose che mi vengono in mente adesso mentre stò scrivendo, forse consapevolezza, da parte del tradito, del fatto che il tradimento è completo, a 360 gradi. Della serie "sono ben consapevole che la mia compagna è una stronxa, ma tu, mia amante non ti devi neanche lontanamente sognare di dirlo in mia presenza". Ipocrita ? Forse, anzi senza il forse. Irrazionale ? Indubbiamente.


----------



## karim (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli.
> Chi ti dice che i filtri mentali funzionano come tu dici?
> Hai una montagna di premesse Kantiane poste in maniera errata.
> I filtri mentali sono come delle calamite in un bidone della spazzatura.
> ...


Ma dai, lascia perdere i giochetti retorici che non attaccano. Sarebbe come dire che il vizio sistematico delle persone sarebbe quello di pensare che uno faccia il ladro a discapito di altri.
Poi francamente non capisco quale sarebbe il tuo problema. Mi sembra che hai fatto tutto il possibile per recuperare un rapporto, dall'altra parte c'era un muro di cemento armato, e tu hai dovuto fare le tue scelte, se non altro per sopravvivere. Io non ho neanche capito dove sarebbe il tradimento in questo caso.
Qui si stava parlando di situazioni che possono essere portate avanti solo mentendo spudoratamente, cercando di arraffare il possibile, senza alcuna serenità, mettendo a rischio la propria famiglia,  ma soprattutto senza  cercare almeno di capire cosa succede.
E quasi sempre nel nome del "vai dove ti porta il cuore" come se questo potesse essere l'unica via percorribile.
Beh, questa filosofia l'ho seguita quando ero poco più che ventenne e siccome mi ha portato ad un tale stato di devastazione che ci è voluto l'aiuto di un professionista per uscirne fuori, ho potuto constatare che certi sentimenti particolarmente forti e che io chiamavo con strani epiteti come sesso, amore, emozioni, in realtà nascevano da una quantità di merda nascosta nel mio animo fatta di narcisismo, orgoglio, desiderio di prevaricazione, gusto per la trasgressione e per il proibito, etc. etc, che se non sputavo fuori non sarei mai più riuscito a trovare un po' di serenità e soprattutto non avrei saputo costruire un rapporto durevole nel tempo.
Poi io sono io e gli altri potrebbero essere tutt'altro, però certi "sentimenti" li riconosco a pelle.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Portavo appunto la mia testimonianza. Lui a casa col bambino e lei la sera fuori con gli amici a divertirsi (non in quel senso eh ). Ma non credo che la madre in questione fosse impazzita, infatti ora è separata e certe uscite non le fa più. Difficile entrare nei meccanismi di coppia. Lo so sarebbe semplice dire, non ti sta bene? Chiudi e fai quello che vuoi. Ma così semplice non è.


 
Scusate ma dov'è il problema se una donna ogni tanto esce con il amici e il marito resta a casa? 
spero che stiate parlando di una che lo fa ogni sera perchhè altrimenti non capisco


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che nostre, sono proprio mie, e tu ne sei a conoscenza solo perchè hai la (s)fortuna di vivere con me. *Ne parli con le amiche ? Ci stà. Ne parli con quello che 5 minuti prima era sopra e dentro di te. Non ci stà. *A questo punto venite qui e bevetevi pure il mio sangue e facciamola finita. Così a primo acchitto a me viene da pensare che sia un discorso di ego....


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso che non ho mai capito. Credo sia naturale che tutto il mio mondo venga a contatto col mondo dell'altro. Quindi anche gli ex o gli attuali compagni. Quando è una relazione, l'accoppiamento di un paio d'ore la settimana non credo lasci lo spazio per i mondi reciproci.


No non è naturale. O meglio, non lo è per me. ho tenuto mio marito fuori dai mieidiscorsi con l'altro e sicuramente non mi sono mai permessa di parlarne male davanti a lui. Stessa cosa per lui. E men che meno lui si poteva permettere di dire nulla su mio marito.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di autostima fragile, forse, e sono cose che mi vengono in mente adesso mentre stò scrivendo, forse consapevolezza, da parte del tradito, del fatto che il tradimento è completo, a 360 gradi. Della serie "*sono ben consapevole che la mia compagna è una stronxa, ma tu, mia amante non ti devi neanche lontanamente sognare di dirlo in mia presenza*". Ipocrita ? Forse, anzi senza il forse. Irrazionale ? Indubbiamente.


Credo che questo esista quando il tradimento è una sorta di vendetta, un'oasi che non incrina il rapporto che c'è a priori. Rapporto che traballa ma è (o dovrebbe essere) più forte di tutto il resto. Noi due contro il mondo, come ci si sente quando si è innamorati . Realisticamente, quando si sta con l'amante tutto il resto (marito e mogli compresi) resta fuori dalla porta. Poi sai non penso che gli amanti (sempre che non vogliano prendere il posto del coniuge) si mettano a criticare. Si parla, come tra amici, ma sostanzialmente si tende a dimenticare quello che non c'è in quel momento.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che nostre, sono proprio mie, e tu ne sei a conoscenza solo perchè hai la (s)fortuna di vivere con me. Ne parli con le amiche ? Ci stà. Ne parli con quello che 5 minuti prima era sopra e dentro di te. Non ci stà. A questo punto venite qui e bevetevi pure il mio sangue e facciamola finita. Così a primo acchitto a me viene da pensare che sia un discorso di ego....


non posso più pigiarti......
quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sento offesa dal fatto che giudicate una battuta senza il contesto. Sia io che il mio amante per quello che facciamo manchiamo di rispetto ai rispettivi coniugi e non e' facile per entrambi emotivamente. Pero' ci sono, altrimenti la storia verrebbe vissuta alla luce del sole. E' normale che a volte vengano "nominati", ma vi pare che andiamo a rigirare il coltello sulla piaga in due persone che non hanno nessuna colpa se non averci scelto come compagni?


Sabina, infatti qui si è commentata quella battuta, sicuramente infelice e che mi avrebbe fatto alquanto incazzare al tuo posto.
Nessuno ha detto che tu e lui vi permettete di deridere o altro i vostri partners.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> E quasi sempre nel nome del "vai dove ti porta il cuore" come se questo potesse essere l'unica via percorribile.
> Beh, questa filosofia l'ho seguita quando ero poco più che ventenne e siccome mi ha portato ad un tale stato di devastazione che ci è voluto l'aiuto di un professionista per uscirne fuori, ho potuto constatare che *certi sentimenti particolarmente forti e che io chiamavo con strani epiteti come sesso, amore, emozioni, in realtà nascevano da una quantità di merda nascosta nel mio animo fatta di narcisismo, orgoglio, desiderio di prevaricazione, gusto per la trasgressione e per il proibito*, etc. etc, che se non sputavo fuori non sarei mai più riuscito a trovare un po' di serenità e soprattutto non avrei saputo costruire un rapporto durevole nel tempo.
> Poi io sono io e gli altri potrebbero essere tutt'altro, però certi "sentimenti" li riconosco a pelle.


 
Non è che stai facendo un po' di confusione? Parli di sentimenti molto diversi fra loro. E il cuore parla una lingua unica.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Grazie... brutta giornata eh oggi...


Ma no dai, è uno stimolo alla riflessione per tutti noi. Tutto :up:.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ah, quindi parliamo di questioni private di coabitazione? Eh che saranno mai... Io ad esempio la mattina sono intrattabile prima di doccia colazione giornale e sigaretta. Anche se il mio compagno dovesse parlarne con l'amante, dove sta il problema? *Ah sai quella rompicoglioni di mia moglie...* Trovo più irrispettoso scopare con lei e farlo poi con me il giorno stesso (o non farlo perchè non c'hai più voglia :mrgreen.


:ira:


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sabina, infatti qui si è commentata quella battuta, sicuramente infelice e che mi avrebbe fatto alquanto incazzare al tuo posto.
> Nessuno ha detto che tu e lui vi permettete di deridere o altro i vostri partners.


Nel contesto "intero" la battuta era rivolta nei miei confronti.Starò bene attenta in futuro a quello che scrivo qui.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ira:


Guarda chissà quante volte mio marito l'ha detto all'amante... beh era la verità .


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Credo che questo esista quando il tradimento è una sorta di vendetta, un'oasi che non incrina il rapporto che c'è a priori. Rapporto che traballa ma è (o dovrebbe essere) più forte di tutto il resto. Noi due contro il mondo, come ci si sente quando si è innamorati . Realisticamente, quando si sta con l'amante tutto il resto (marito e mogli compresi) resta fuori dalla porta. Poi sai non penso che gli amanti (sempre che non vogliano prendere il posto del coniuge) si mettano a criticare. Si parla, come tra amici, ma sostanzialmente si tende a dimenticare quello che non c'è in quel momento.


Il mio tradimento non è mai stato per vendetta ma comunque la mia famiglia e la sua dovevano tassativamente restarne fuori. forse dipendeva anche dal fatto che entrambi conoscevamo i rispettivi coniugi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Nel contesto "intero" la battuta era rivolta nei miei confronti.Starò bene attenta in futuro a quello che scrivo qui.


non credo che tu debba stare attenta. Ognuno qui dice quello che si sente. E ognuno con educazione può commentare. Per me un forum è questo.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Nel contesto "intero" la battuta era rivolta nei miei confronti.*Starò bene attenta in futuro a quello che scrivo qui.*



E sbagli, in questo modo muore il confronto, la discussione, il contraddittorio    ... mica siamo qui a pettinare le bambole ed i bambolotti :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E sbagli, in questo modo muore il confronto, la discussione, il contraddittorio    ... mica siamo qui a pettinare le bambole ed i bambolotti :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 :up::up:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up:



​


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E sbagli, in questo modo muore il confronto, la discussione, il contraddittorio    ... mica siamo qui a pettinare le bambole ed i bambolotti :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Anche perchè, almeno il mio intento, ma credo comunque anche quello di tutti gli altri che sono intervenuti, non era quello di discutere *DI* te, ma quello di discutere *CON* te 


Marì io aggiungerei anche smacchiare i leopardi, e smaltare le unghie delle cricetine....:rotfl:


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio tradimento non è mai stato per vendetta ma comunque la mia famiglia e la sua dovevano tassativamente restarne fuori. forse dipendeva anche dal fatto che *entrambi conoscevamo i rispettivi coniugi*


Situazione che non sopporterei, troppa tensione emotiva. Sì potrebbe essere.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè, almeno il mio intento, ma credo comunque anche quello di tutti gli altri che sono intervenuti, non era quello di discutere *DI* te, ma quello di discutere *CON* te  *APPUNTO :up:*
> 
> 
> Marì io aggiungerei anche smacchiare i leopardi, e smaltare le unghie delle cricetine....:rotfl:


Gli anima-li lasciamoli in pace, loro hanno dei veri problemi seri in questo feroce mondo  .


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha fatta innamorare di quest'uomo ... lo amavi quando l'hai sposato


Mari' ... e' una storia un po' lunga. 
E' una storia nata dopo diverse delusioni amorose. Lui e' arrivato in un momento delicato della mia vita. Stavo ancora soffrendo per la fine di un amore. Con lui e' stata attrazione fisica e un amore dolce. Ho sempre avuto dei dubbi su di noi come coppia, soprattutto per la differenza culturale. L'ho lasciato dopo qualche anno perché mi ero innamorata di un altro ( lui sapeva tutto). Ma anche questa e' stata un'altra delusione. Con lui il rapporto e' comunque maturato e abbiamo ricominciato a rifrequentarci. Dopo qualche anno ci siamo sposati e abbiamo creato la nostra famiglia. Non abbiamo grosse incomprensioni, modi simili di affrontare problemi e nell'educare i bambini. Se uno dei due ha bisogno l'altro c'è.
Questa e' una forte sintesi....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Nel contesto "intero" la battuta era rivolta nei miei confronti.Starò bene attenta in futuro a quello che scrivo qui.


Guarda niente di personale da parte mia perche' mi sei una perfetta sconosciuta e non ho ripeto rancori per la categoria, pero' secondo me sbagli a non approfittare di questa sorta di comunita' di auto aiuto tipo l'anonima alcolisti..:mrgreen:..infatti vedo che hai confessato cose che prima, ti diro' a me non erano cosi' evidenti, anzi perfettamente mascherate da altra roba...:mrgreen:..vabbe' so' ritardato me dirai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.

poi fai come te pare, se ti vuoi sbottonare solo dallo spicologo sborsando fior di neuro, qua invece la terapia d'urto e' gratisssss...anzi qualcuno se potrebbe pure tassa'...(io)..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mari' ... e' una storia un po' lunga.
> E' una storia nata dopo diverse delusioni amorose. Lui e' arrivato in un momento delicato della mia vita. Stavo ancora soffrendo per la fine di un amore. Con lui e' stata attrazione fisica e un amore dolce. Ho sempre avuto dei dubbi su di noi come coppia, soprattutto per la differenza culturale. L'ho lasciato dopo qualche anno perché mi ero innamorata di un altro ( lui sapeva tutto). Ma anche questa e' stata un'altra delusione. Con lui il rapporto e' comunque maturato e abbiamo ricominciato a rifrequentarci. Dopo qualche anno ci siamo sposati e abbiamo creato la nostra famiglia. Non abbiamo grosse incomprensioni, modi simili di affrontare problemi e nell'educare i bambini. Se uno dei due ha bisogno l'altro c'è.
> Questa e' una forte sintesi....


Comprendo tante cose ora  . Lui per te e' stato il classico salvagente, pero' vivere la propria vita, il matrimonio/l'unione di due persone e' altro  .


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè, almeno il mio intento, ma credo comunque anche quello di tutti gli altri che sono intervenuti, non era quello di discutere *DI* te, ma quello di discutere *CON* te
> 
> 
> Marì io aggiungerei anche smacchiare i leopardi, e smaltare le unghie delle cricetine....:rotfl:


A Bari se dice anche...cazza' l' rizz' cu' cul'...

peccato pero' che ho la pag. 777 scassata e non far tradurre a mamma'......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio tradimento non è mai stato per vendetta ma comunque la mia famiglia e la sua dovevano tassativamente restarne fuori. *forse dipendeva anche dal fatto che entrambi conoscevamo i rispettivi coniugi*


Minghia pepe' che stomaco che avete...senza offesa se capisce......

se riuscite a nun farve sgama', siete degli artisti...:mrgreen:

(sto preparando una legenda per aggiornare i nuovi significati che appioppate a certi termini)

ocio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comprendo tante cose ora  . Lui per te e' stato il classico salvagente, pero' vivere la propria vita, il matrimonio/l'unione di due persone e' altro  .


Ma ormai il mio matrimonio e' questo, perché io amo mio marito anche se non e' mai stato un amore appassionato. Questo lo sa anche lui purtroppo, perché anni fa quando m'innamorai dell'altro vide com'ero e come con lui non lo fossi mai stata. Nonostante ciò fu una sua scelta quella di continuare a starmi vicino e di costruire lo stesso una vita con me e io in buonafede altrettanto. Se il mio amante lasciasse sua moglie (sono stati vicini al punto di farlo e ancora non vanno molto bene) non so cosa farei, perché mi sto rendendo conto che ho paura di rimettermi in gioco.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comprendo tante cose ora  . Lui per te e' stato il classico salvagente, pero' vivere la propria vita, il matrimonio/l'unione di due persone e' altro  .


Stesso percorso de mi' cuggina...:mrgreen:

le vecchie storie entravano in uno stack....:mrgreen:

all'ultimo flop, un'interrupt non mascherabile riesumo' er primo della lista, visto che lo stack era FIFO e la FIFA de resta' zitella faceva 90...:mrgreen:

pero' devo di' che se stanno ormai a rottama' entrambi e senza mai un bug...ce lo so oseno' me chiamaveno per l'assistenza...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> Allora non sentirti troppo figa perchè a te è andata bene.
> Tutti noi con un briciolo di cranio, ci pensiamo bene, alla persona che "troviamo" per condividere la nostra vita.
> Insisto sul "troviamo"...una volta ero a messa assieme ad uno dei miei amici storici ( fai conto che sia Alf o Henry di opus Pistorum), il prete tuona..." Pensiamo a quel giovane che sceglie una donna e rinuncia ai milioni di altre donne, per farne la sua sposa. Woody mi fa....scorlando la testa: " Tolte tutte le vecie, le ciompe, le zoppe, quelle che non vogliono darcela, la scelta si riduce, che ci vada bene alle dita di una mano!".
> ...


a me non *è andata bene*, o forse un po' sì.so solo che ci ho messo tutto il mio amore e a buona volontà ..niente mi è arrivato gratuitamente


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma ormai il mio matrimonio e' questo, perché io amo mio marito anche se non e' mai stato un amore appassionato. Questo lo sa anche lui purtroppo, perché anni fa quando m'innamorai dell'altro vide com'ero e come con lui non lo fossi mai stata. Nonostante ciò fu una sua scelta quella di continuare a starmi vicino e di costruire lo stesso una vita con me e io in buonafede altrettanto. *Se il mio amante lasciasse sua moglie** non so cosa farei* (sono stati vicini al punto di farlo e ancora non vanno molto bene), perché mi sto rendendo conto che ho paura di rimettermi in gioco.


Da quel che scrivi (secondo me), faresti uno sbaglio a metterti con lui, perche' forse rimpiangeresti tuo marito 

Che storia triste (scusa Sabina), molto triste ... forse, e dico "forse" faresti bene a startene un po da sola, senza marito e senza amante ... tu hai bisogno di capire e decidere della tua vita, con loro due tra i piedi non riuscirai mai a decidere, scegliere ... e chissa', potrebbe finalmente arrivare quello giusto  , non e' mai troppo tardi  .


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma ormai il mio matrimonio e' questo, perché io amo mio marito anche se non e' mai stato un amore appassionato. Questo lo sa anche lui purtroppo, perché anni fa quando m'innamorai dell'altro vide com'ero e come con lui non lo fossi mai stata. Nonostante ciò fu una sua scelta quella di continuare a starmi vicino e di costruire lo stesso una vita con me e io in buonafede altrettanto. Se il mio amante lasciasse sua moglie (sono stati vicini al punto di farlo e ancora non vanno molto bene) non so cosa farei, perché mi sto rendendo conto che ho paura di rimettermi in gioco.


e per completare il quadro, sarai mica anche la "migliore amica" della moglie, o no?


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non *è andata bene*, o forse un po' sì.so solo che ci ho messo tutto il mio amore e a buona volontà ..*niente mi è arrivato gratuitamente*


A chi lo dici  la vita non regala nulla ... lacrime e sangue  .


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2010)

Se lui lasciasse sua moglie, Sabina, voglio farti una domanda, sei poi sicura che con la moglie non vada bene per davvero o se siano tutte fanfaronate sue per avere una storia con te? Ogni amante ha una storia che non va con il marito o la moglie, ma poi molti stranamente ritornano da quella persona che non capiva o non era come volevano...ci sarà un buon motivo, eh? In aggiunta, tuo marito è una persona affidabile, se mettessi sulla scala tuo marito di affidabilità come 100...il tuo amante cosa sarebbe? Pensaci bene.
Un amante è sempre un ripiego, perchè se scoperti non si ha le palle per stare soli, l'amante è sempre il sicuro compagno imperfetto, più di quello che sembrava imperfetto.


----------



## karim (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non è che stai facendo un po' di confusione? Parli di sentimenti molto diversi fra loro. E il cuore parla una lingua unica.


Non facevo semplicemente un po' di confusione. Ero in un stato confusionale TOTALE. Ma ti parlo di tanti anni fa e mi sono sentito subito meglio quando ne ho preso coscienza.
Non saprei dirti se il cuore parli una sola lingua, perché a giudicare dalle storie sembrerebbe più una Babilonia.
Diciamo che da questo punto di vista io e mia moglie parliamo la stessa lingua e tanto mi basta


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stesso percorso de mi' cuggina...:mrgreen:
> 
> le vecchie storie entravano in uno stack....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Quindi e' tuttoOK fino ad oggi?


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Non facevo semplicemente un po' di confusione. Ero in un stato confusionale TOTALE. Ma ti parlo di tanti anni fa e mi sono sentito subito meglio quando ne ho preso coscienza.
> Non saprei dirti se *il cuore parli una sola lingua*, perché a giudicare dalle storie sembrerebbe più una Babilonia.
> Diciamo che da questo punto di vista io e mia moglie parliamo la stessa lingua e tanto mi basta


Il cuore non parla, agisce  .


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A chi lo dici  la vita non regala nulla ... lacrime e sangue  .


quoto


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto




:sic:​


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se lui lasciasse sua moglie, Sabina, voglio farti una domanda, sei poi sicura che con la moglie non vada bene per davvero o se siano tutte fanfaronate sue per avere una storia con te? Ogni amante ha una storia che non va con il marito o la moglie, ma poi molti stranamente ritornano da quella persona che non capiva o non era come volevano...ci sarà un buon motivo, eh? In aggiunta, tuo marito è una persona affidabile, se mettessi sulla scala tuo marito di affidabilità come 100...il tuo amante cosa sarebbe? Pensaci bene.
> Un amante è sempre un ripiego, perchè se scoperti non si ha le palle per stare soli, l'amante è sempre il sicuro compagno imperfetto, più di quello che sembrava imperfetto.


No, non andava bene prima e da quando sono arrivata io purtroppo va ancora peggio. Lui e' era innamorato di me da adolescenti (non siamo mai stati assieme pero').


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stesso percorso de mi' cuggina...:mrgreen:
> 
> le vecchie storie entravano in uno stack....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non era la paura di restare zitella. Semplicemente stavamo insieme da tanti anni, il nostro rapporto era cresciuto e ci e' sembrato normale sposarci.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi e' tuttoOK fino ad oggi?


ma ormai si rottameranno insieme, hanno superato la sessantina e sono incastrati l'un l'altro, seppur con il rapporto sbilanciato nettamente a favore di mia cugina dominante....

un'altra mia cugina (una sua sorella) mia coetanea ha subìto secondo me, lo scotto di essersi sposata molto giovane ed il marito e' stato spesso "ballerino" trascinandosi fino alla rottura definitiva di un paio di anni fa con tre figli e gia' entrambi con nuovi compagni stabili e con relativa altra prole..

n'altra loro sorella s'infogno' con un separato tutto particolare e con un figlio gia' grande che mise il paletto che non ne voleva altri per non far soffrire il primo (????)...boh...mentre lei c'ha rinunciato soffrendone...la cretinetti...

e l'ultima e' sposata con prole e con tutto a posto...almeno fino all'ultimo bollettino..:mrgreen:...scherso


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non era la paura di restare zitella. Semplicemente stavamo insieme da tanti anni, il nostro rapporto era cresciuto e ci e' sembrato normale sposarci.


Vabbe'  , chiamiamolo di ripiego ... tu non avevi trovato di meglio, e lui in attesa di fare il salvagente  ... quando ci sposa lo si fa per dividere tutto, amore etc etc etc nel bene e nel male, eccetto le corna  .


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> ....perché mi sto rendendo conto che ho paura di rimettermi in gioco.


E invece per me dovresti. Già, ma come ? 

Cosa succedeva a E.R. quando arrivava qualcuno con l'elettrocardiogramma piatto ? La prima cosa erano i classici 22 cc di novoprovalina (a E.R potevi arrivare al pronto soccorso con un dito slogato, un mal di testa, una ferita d'arma da fuoco e la prima cosa che ti davano erano sempre 20 cc di novoprovalina :mrgreen, poi però visto che i 20 cc non funzionavano prendevano il defibrillatore, sfregavano le piastre e cominciavano: _Libera,_ e via di scarica elettrica, _Lo stiamo perdendeo, lo stiamo perdendo, libera,_ fino a che l'elettrocardiogamma non cominciava a fare bip. Una volta salvato il paziente, poi il poveraccio si faceva almeno due mesi d'ospedale durante i quali, quei rompicocomeri di dottori lo rivoltavano come un calzino ma quello quando usciva, se usciva, era una persona nuova. Te sei nella situazione in cui l'elettrocardiogramma della tua vita a ricominciato a fare bip grazie all'intervento del defibrillatore (sappiamo a chi mi iferisco vero ?), e ora devi decidere come andare avanti ? Potresti anche armarti di defibrillatore portatile e vivere per sempre con uno di quelli nella borsetta cosi appena l'elettrocardiogramma si appiattisce un bel _Libera_, ed ecco che ricomincia il Bip bip sul monitor. Funzionale, potrebbe funzionare, c'è sicuramente gente che ci riesce, chiediti ? Ci riuscirie anche io ? Se la risposta è sì allora già sai cosa regalrti per Natale. Se la risposta invece dovesse essere no, dobbiamo trovare altre strade, che comunque non possono prescindere dall'insegnare al nostro elettrocardiogramma a fare bip bip da solo 

PS: Quelli di E.R erano molto meglio di quelli di Greys Anatomy...non ci piove :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ormai si rottameranno insieme, hanno superato la sessantina e sono incastrati l'un l'altro, seppur con il rapporto sbilanciato nettamente a favore di mia cugina dominante....
> 
> un'altra mia cugina (una sua sorella) mia coetanea ha subìto secondo me, lo scotto di essersi sposata molto giovane ed il marito e' stato spesso "ballerino" trascinandosi fino alla rottura definitiva di un paio di anni fa con tre figli e gia' entrambi con nuovi compagni stabili e con relativa altra prole..
> 
> ...



Che belle le famiglie numerose :up:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Minghia pepe' che stomaco che avete...senza offesa se capisce......
> 
> se riuscite a nun farve sgama', siete degli artisti...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


io e lui non ci vediamo più.........le motivazioni sono conosciute a molti, tu sei arrivato dopo..


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E invece per me dovresti. Già, ma come ?
> 
> Cosa succedeva a E.R. quando arrivava qualcuno con l'elettrocardiogramma piatto ? La prima cosa erano i classici 22 cc di novoprovalina (a E.R potevi arrivare al pronto soccorso con un dito slogato, un mal di testa, una ferita d'arma da fuoco e la prima cosa che ti davano erano sempre 20 cc di novoprovalina :mrgreen, poi però visto che i 20 cc non funzionavano prendevano il defibrillatore, sfregavano le piastre e cominciavano: _Libera,_ e via di scarica elettrica, _Lo stiamo perdendeo, lo stiamo perdendo, libera,_ fino a che l'elettrocardiogamma non cominciava a fare bip. Una volta salvato il paziente, poi il poveraccio si faceva almeno due mesi d'ospedale durante i quali, quei rompicocomeri di dottori lo rivoltavano come un calzino ma quello quando usciva, se usciva, era una persona nuova. Te sei nella situazione in cui l'elettrocardiogramma della tua vita a ricominciato a fare bip grazie all'intervento del defibrillatore (sappiamo a chi mi iferisco vero ?), e ora devi decidere come andare avanti ? Potresti anche armarti di defibrillatore portatile e vivere per sempre con uno di quelli nella borsetta cosi appena l'elettrocardiogramma si appiattisce un bel _Libera_, ed ecco che ricomincia il Bip bip sul monitor. Funzionale, potrebbe funzionare, c'è sicuramente gente che ci riesce, chiediti ? Ci riuscirie anche io ? Se la risposta è sì allora già sai cosa regalrti per Natale. Se la risposta invece dovesse essere no, dobbiamo trovare altre strade, che comunque non possono prescindere dall'insegnare al nostro elettrocardiogramma a fare bip bip da solo
> 
> PS: Quelli di *E.R *erano molto meglio di quelli di *Greys Anatomy*...non ci piove :mrgreen:




Gia'!  ... sempre se c'era una buona assicurazione che pagava  se no eri bello che cotto :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non era la paura di restare zitella. Semplicemente stavamo insieme da tanti anni, il nostro rapporto era cresciuto *e ci e' sembrato normale sposarci.*


Traspare una freddezza glaciale in questa descrizione da sabbie mobili...te lo dico seriamente...

A mia figlia di 19anni che sta con un compagno di liceo da quasi 2 anni, glielo dico sempre e spero che si mollino il piu' presto possibile proprio per non rischiare che entri nelle sabbie mobili...:mrgreen:

speramo che s'aripija adesso all'universita' visto che frequentano facolta' diverse e che non s'intigni a fare il contrario...boh..:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Non facevo semplicemente un po' di confusione. Ero in un stato confusionale TOTALE. Ma ti parlo di tanti anni fa e mi sono sentito subito meglio quando ne ho preso coscienza.
> Non saprei dirti se il cuore parli una sola lingua, perché a giudicare dalle storie sembrerebbe più una Babilonia.
> Diciamo che da questo punto di vista *io e mia moglie parliamo la stessa lingua* e tanto mi basta


Se è la lingua del cuore perfetto :up:

ps mi incuriosisce molto questo discorso della confusione totale, quando vorrai e se vorrai raccontarlo...


----------



## Sabina (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E invece per me dovresti. Già, ma come ?
> 
> Cosa succedeva a E.R. quando arrivava qualcuno con l'elettrocardiogramma piatto ? La prima cosa erano i classici 22 cc di novoprovalina (a E.R potevi arrivare al pronto soccorso con un dito slogato, un mal di testa, una ferita d'arma da fuoco e la prima cosa che ti davano erano sempre 20 cc di novoprovalina :mrgreen, poi però visto che i 20 cc non funzionavano prendevano il defibrillatore, sfregavano le piastre e cominciavano: _Libera,_ e via di scarica elettrica, _Lo stiamo perdendeo, lo stiamo perdendo, libera,_ fino a che l'elettrocardiogamma non cominciava a fare bip. Una volta salvato il paziente, poi il poveraccio si faceva almeno due mesi d'ospedale durante i quali, quei rompicocomeri di dottori lo rivoltavano come un calzino ma quello quando usciva, se usciva, era una persona nuova. Te sei nella situazione in cui l'elettrocardiogramma della tua vita a ricominciato a fare bip grazie all'intervento del defibrillatore (sappiamo a chi mi iferisco vero ?), e ora devi decidere come andare avanti ? Potresti anche armarti di defibrillatore portatile e vivere per sempre con uno di quelli nella borsetta cosi appena l'elettrocardiogramma si appiattisce un bel _Libera_, ed ecco che ricomincia il Bip bip sul monitor. Funzionale, potrebbe funzionare, c'è sicuramente gente che ci riesce, chiediti ? Ci riuscirie anche io ? Se la risposta è sì allora già sai cosa regalrti per Natale. Se la risposta invece dovesse essere no, dobbiamo trovare altre strade, che comunque non possono prescindere dall'insegnare al nostro elettrocardiogramma a fare bip bip da solo
> 
> PS: Quelli di E.R erano molto meglio di quelli di Greys Anatomy...non ci piove :mrgreen:


Ho una vera passione per i serial "medici".... ecco un'altro mio errore... avrei dovuto fare medicina.... invece....


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E invece per me dovresti. Già, ma come ?
> 
> Cosa succedeva a E.R. quando arrivava qualcuno con l'elettrocardiogramma piatto ? La prima cosa erano i classici 22 cc di novoprovalina (a E.R potevi arrivare al pronto soccorso con un dito slogato, un mal di testa, una ferita d'arma da fuoco e la prima cosa che ti davano erano sempre 20 cc di novoprovalina :mrgreen, poi però visto che i 20 cc non funzionavano prendevano il defibrillatore, sfregavano le piastre e cominciavano: _Libera,_ e via di scarica elettrica, _Lo stiamo perdendeo, lo stiamo perdendo, libera,_ fino a che l'elettrocardiogamma non cominciava a fare bip. Una volta salvato il paziente, poi il poveraccio si faceva almeno due mesi d'ospedale durante i quali, quei rompicocomeri di dottori lo rivoltavano come un calzino ma quello quando usciva, se usciva, era una persona nuova. Te sei nella situazione in cui l'elettrocardiogramma della tua vita a ricominciato a fare bip grazie all'intervento del defibrillatore (sappiamo a chi mi iferisco vero ?), e ora devi decidere come andare avanti ? Potresti anche armarti di defibrillatore portatile e vivere per sempre con uno di quelli nella borsetta cosi appena l'elettrocardiogramma si appiattisce un bel _Libera_, ed ecco che ricomincia il Bip bip sul monitor. Funzionale, potrebbe funzionare, c'è sicuramente gente che ci riesce, chiediti ? Ci riuscirie anche io ? Se la risposta è sì allora già sai cosa regalrti per Natale. Se la risposta invece dovesse essere no, dobbiamo trovare altre *strade, che comunque non possono prescindere dall'insegnare al nostro elettrocardiogramma a fare bip bip da solo*
> 
> PS: Quelli di E.R erano molto meglio di quelli di Greys Anatomy...non ci piove :mrgreen:


prima che qualcuno, venendo a sapere della patologia, non decida che vale la pena di tentare una rettoscopia :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima che qualcuno, venendo a sapere della patologia, non decida che vale la pena di tentare una *rettoscopia* :carneval:



... si dice ch'e' mooolto dolorosa, vero?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si dice ch'e' mooolto dolorosa, vero?


se te la fanno con un piede inguainato di scarpa, senz'altro :carneval:
(era una metafora per dire "prima che il compagno, scoprendo che ti fai defibrillare in giro, ti dia un violento calcio in c..." :carneval


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se te la fanno con un piede inguainato di scarpa, senz'altro :carneval:
> (era una metafora per dire "prima che il compagno, scoprendo che ti fai defibrillare in giro, ti dia un violento calcio in c..." :carneval



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esperienze molto dolorose :rotfl::rotfl: guai a chi ci capita :mrgreen: sono esperienze che ti cambiano la vita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A chi lo dici  la vita non regala nulla ... lacrime e sangue  .


certo marì;non può che essere così.
qui siamo a parlare di libertà, tresche, bugie , egoismi che niente hanno a che vedere con lo spessore di un amore che dura negli anni ,
attraversando i dolori inevitabili di lutti e difficoltà varie...come non si colga la profondità di un simile traguardo, scambiandolo spesso per modesto accontentarsi mi è davvero difficle capire.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo marì;non può che essere così.
> qui siamo a parlare di libertà, tresche, bugie , egoismi che niente hanno a che vedere con lo spessore di un amore che dura negli anni ,
> attraversando i dolori inevitabili di lutti e difficoltà varie...come non si colga la profondità di un simile traguardo, scambiandolo spesso per modesto accontentarsi mi è davvero difficle capire.



Dietro un bel dolce, una torta tipo "Gateau Mariage", c'e' sempre tanta fatica ... e' troppo facile sedersi e mangiare senza sapere quanto si e' faticato per arrivare a tale risultato


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non saprei darti una motivazione razionale e sicuramente qui dentro ci sono persone che potrebbero risponderti in modo molto più esauriente rispetto a me. Irrazionalmente parlando sapere che la mia compagna condivide con un altro cose del mio essere, che potrebbero essere anche cose banalissime, del tipo "la mattina appena si sveglia è sempre di cattivo umore", oppure "quando guida è sempre nervoso" mi farebbe incaxxare come un caimano....tu potrai obiettare: "Ma come ? Magari fino a 5 minuti prima stavano trombando, la cosa non dovrebbe farti incaxxare di più ?" Certo, ma sarebbero due incaxxature diverse, ma forse la prima sarebbe ancora maggiore....Non chiedermi il motivo perchè non saprei risponderti


Ecco appunto, vedi mia moglie dice sempre: ci sono cose solo tue, cose solo mie e cose solo nostre. Penso che se io rivelassi a terze persone tutto quel mondo che sappiamo essere le cose solo nostre, la sua vergogna e imbarazzo sarebbero enormi.
Per esempio ieri ha fatto una battuta sulla sua salute e abbiamo riso come non ridevamo da tempo...se la postassi qui, lei la prenderebbe peggio di un adulterio.
Lo spazio psicologico, di qualsiasi coppia è inviolabile.
Non parliamo poi di quelli che tirano dentro a sto spazio i figli.
Fanno danni incredibili.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

CHE SPETTACOLO DI BONTA'!




















​


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno, sono due mancanze di rispetto differenti ed il parlare del cornuto all'amante è persino qualcosa di più intimo, perchè ci sono cose che dalla coppia non devono usscire, punto.
> Io conosco alcune cose della mia ragazza, se rimane corretta con me finiranno nella tomba con me...ovvio che deve permanere la correttezza di base, se uno diventa scorretto mi sento in potere di usare tutto quello che conosco contro l'altro se ho necessità.


Ecco dicendo così, ti dimostri di essere ben peggiore di un traditore, sei appunto un ricattatore della peggior risma.
usare contro l'altro le debolezze che ha, a casa mia si chiama colpo basso. Ti vanti di cose, di cui dovresti vergognarti. Se la tua ragazza intuisce che sei così, se è saggia, ti molla in tronco.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho una vera passione per i serial "medici".... ecco un'altro mio errore...* avrei dovuto fare medicina.*... invece....


Troppe cose in comune, mi sto preoccupando... :carneval:


----------



## Illuso (23 Dicembre 2010)

*Riassumendo*

Per i traditori: questo è tradimento.net, non traditori.net. e da tradito dico la mia, se Vi sentite giudicati, fatevi un bel forum, traditori.net e li Vi raccontate le vostre storie, e magari a chi la fa più sporca, in santa pace senza la paranoia di sentirvi giudicati. :up:

  Conte, tu sei uomo di mondo, e lo abbiamo capito, lo hai girato, e lo abbiamo capito, fai un lavoro stupendo e lo abbiamo capito, ma non è che gli altri sono dei pirla. Ho qualche anno più di te, un po’ di mondo l’ho visto anch’io, pensa sono stato persino in guerra, Beirut ‘82, e scusa se mi permetto, non esiste ancora quello che ha la chiave della Verità Assoluta, tu dai un tuo punto di vista che può essere condivisibile da qualcuna, oppure no. Secondo molti qui dentro non lo è, ostinati fin che vuoi a ripetere sempre gli stessi concetti fino allo sfinimento, non è che li fanno diventare condivisibili, sono tue esperienze, vanno bene per te? Siamo tutti contentissimi, per gli altri evidentemente non è così, rassegnati. No? Fa come vuoi.
  Dire  che siccome non ho mai tradito non so di cosa sto parlando ? 
  Ora lo dico io a te… Tu che ne sai ? Mi conosci? Sai chi sono? Qual è il mio percorso di vita?
  Io mi sono sempre limitato dal mio primo post a sostenere una gran banalità, e cioè che: chi tradisce è un’infame senza gloria…

  Inoltre nelle ultime pagine del thread di oggi quoto (rulli di tamburo) Sterminator (169-173-179-214) Tubarao (189) Karim (177-198-211-269) Daniele (165-178) Marì (120-147-150 ):updue:


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Se dall'amore per tuo marito ne togli il desiderio sessuale, ti rimane l'amore fraterno. Se da questo ne togli la fiducia, il rispetto e la sua dignità di uomo, ti rimane il profondo amore che ognuno può provare per il proprio cagnolino.
> Una mia cugina l'ha capito tanti anni fa, ha lascito il marito e si è presa il cagnolino, così poteva spupazzarsi l'amante e avere un porto affettivo sicuro a casa.
> ...
> *La complessità dell'animo umano e la mutevolezza dei sentimenti prima o poi la vivono tutti, solo che alcuni fanno una scelta, a volte dolorosa, e la superano*, altri invece si crogiolano ad libitum nel loro rincoglionimento (perchè di questo si tratta, e lo sai benissimo ).


Condivido in pieno.

Un matrimonio che magari copre quasi una vita intera non può non conoscere momenti di crisi, stanchezza o incertezza, anche profonde. L'esperienza del tradimento, a volte, può essere perfino utile per acutizzare situazioni 'patologiche' a livello di coppia che altrimenti rimarrebbero sepolte dalla routine, un po' come la febbre nel caso di pericolose infezioni.
A me e a mio marito è successo così ad esempio.

Ci si può dare da fare per capire qual è il problema, allora. E spesso ci si trova a dover fare una scelta. Non è sempre facile: la scelta può essere quella, dolorosa, della separazione oppure la rinuncia all'ebrezza del tradimento in favore del risanamento della coppia.
Ma vivere una doppia vita per tanto tempo, restando comodamente coi piedi in due scarpe, è un insulto non tanto alla dignità del compagno che si sta tradendo, quanto alla propria dignità.

Per il proprio bene, per amore di se stessi, non per altro, bisognerebbe darsi uno scossone, in un modo o nell'altro, e provare a vedere se si è capaci di rimanere in piedi.


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Per i traditori: questo è tradimento.net, non traditori.net. e da tradito dico la mia, se Vi sentite giudicati, fatevi un bel forum, traditori.net e li Vi raccontate le vostre storie, e magari a chi la fa più sporca, in santa pace senza la paranoia di sentirvi giudicati. :up:
> 
> Conte, tu sei uomo di mondo, e lo abbiamo capito, lo hai girato, e lo abbiamo capito, fai un lavoro stupendo e lo abbiamo capito, ma non è che gli altri sono dei pirla. Ho qualche anno più di te, un po’ di mondo l’ho visto anch’io, pensa sono stato persino in guerra, Beirut ‘82, e scusa se mi permetto, non esiste ancora quello che ha la chiave della Verità Assoluta, tu dai un tuo punto di vista che può essere condivisibile da qualcuna, oppure no. Secondo molti qui dentro non lo è, ostinati fin che vuoi a ripetere sempre gli stessi concetti fino allo sfinimento, non è che li fanno diventare condivisibili, sono tue esperienze, vanno bene per te? Siamo tutti contentissimi, per gli altri evidentemente non è così, rassegnati. No? Fa come vuoi.
> Dire che siccome non ho mai tradito non so di cosa sto parlando ?
> ...


ma guarda che le ragioni di un cuore umano niente hanno a chè vedere con quella che tu comunemente definisci "coscienza", ancora meno con l'essere stati o meno a beirut nel '82.
io ero a madrid. tu c'eri?
no
il pieno di verde, grazie.
impara.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Ma dai, lascia perdere i giochetti retorici che non attaccano. Sarebbe come dire che il vizio sistematico delle persone sarebbe quello di pensare che uno faccia il ladro a discapito di altri.
> Poi francamente non capisco quale sarebbe il tuo problema. Mi sembra che hai fatto tutto il possibile per recuperare un rapporto, dall'altra parte c'era un muro di cemento armato, e tu hai dovuto fare le tue scelte, se non altro per sopravvivere. Io non ho neanche capito dove sarebbe il tradimento in questo caso.
> Qui si stava parlando di situazioni che possono essere portate avanti solo mentendo spudoratamente, cercando di arraffare il possibile, senza alcuna serenità, mettendo a rischio la propria famiglia,  ma soprattutto senza  cercare almeno di capire cosa succede.
> E quasi sempre nel nome del "vai dove ti porta il cuore" come se questo potesse essere l'unica via percorribile.
> ...


ma appunto: la mia filosofia di vita e le mie esperienze, non sono certo quello che tu hai descritto per la tua gioventù.
Nel mio cuore non c'è mai stato un briciolo di tutte le brutte cose che tu hai descritto eh?
Vedere gli altri attraverso uno specchio deformato di noi stessi è un grave limite eh?
Quindi quali "sentimenti" hai riconosciuto a pelle?


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Forza ragazzi  un pezzetto per ognuno :mrgreen: cosi vi addolcite un po


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non è che stai facendo un po' di confusione? Parli di sentimenti molto diversi fra loro. E il cuore parla una lingua unica.


Vero.
Ed è importante che la fonte sia pura.
Se quella resta pura, non finisci certo nei guai.
Ma è sempre misterioso cosa c'è nel cuore e che cosa ne esce.
Pensiamo che so...a quelli che ritengono "impossibile o irreale" una profonda amicizia, tra un uomo e una donna senza il sesso di mezzo eh?
Chi ha l'occhio sporco, vede sporco.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ed è importante che la fonte sia pura.
> Se quella resta pura, non finisci certo nei guai.
> Ma è sempre misterioso cosa c'è nel cuore e che cosa ne esce.
> ...


:up:. Sai mio marito ha sempre avuto un sacco di amiche, mi diceva eh io vado più d'accordo con le donne che con gli uomini (e io dicevo di me il contrario). Mi sono sempre fidata, forse perchè appunto vedevo le sue amicizie con gli occhi miei. Col senno di poi forse avrei dovuto controllarlo un po' meglio eh... Ma sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Non credo proprio.


----------



## Illuso (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda che le ragioni di un cuore umano niente hanno a chè vedere con quella che tu comunemente definisci "coscienza", ancora meno con l'essere stati o meno a beirut nel '82.
> io ero a madrid. tu c'eri?
> no
> il pieno di verde, grazie.
> impara.


Imparo, imparo...grazie alle persone come te, mi piaccia o no, cazzo se imparo...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Per i traditori: questo è tradimento.net, non traditori.net. e da tradito dico la mia, se Vi sentite giudicati, fatevi un bel forum, traditori.net e li Vi raccontate le vostre storie, e magari a chi la fa più sporca, in santa pace senza la paranoia di sentirvi giudicati. :up:
> 
> Conte, tu sei uomo di mondo, e lo abbiamo capito, lo hai girato, e lo abbiamo capito, fai un lavoro stupendo e lo abbiamo capito, ma non è che gli altri sono dei pirla. Ho qualche anno più di te, un po’ di mondo l’ho visto anch’io, pensa sono stato persino in guerra, Beirut ‘82, e scusa se mi permetto, non esiste ancora quello che ha la chiave della Verità Assoluta, tu dai un tuo punto di vista che può essere condivisibile da qualcuna, oppure no. Secondo molti qui dentro non lo è, ostinati fin che vuoi a ripetere sempre gli stessi concetti fino allo sfinimento, non è che li fanno diventare condivisibili, sono tue esperienze, vanno bene per te? Siamo tutti contentissimi, per gli altri evidentemente non è così, rassegnati. No? Fa come vuoi.
> Dire  che siccome non ho mai tradito non so di cosa sto parlando ?
> ...


Illuso, dato che insomma, hai i miei rispetti, dicono che a Beirut, fu dura..so di gente che tornata da là poi si è suicidata.
Allora io ti dico solo, che tento di capire, di comprendere la tua profonda delusione, per essere stato tradito da tua moglie ( vero non so la storia e non mi interessa, ma il succo è quello no?), ti dico solo, a non restare bloccato lì per tutta la vita eh?
A me dispiace per quel che ti è capitato eh? 
Sul resto ti do ragione, mi sto rendendo conto che il mio modo di vivere funziona solo che per me...del resto io volevo solo condividere la mia esperienza, magari serve a qualcuno no?
Dai su...ma cazzo...ti vedo sempre così cupo XD...questo non mi piace di te...


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

*bè, ma almeno paga da bere, eh..*



Illuso ha detto:


> Imparo, imparo...*grazie alle persone come te*, mi piaccia o no, cazzo se imparo...


 
:carneval::carneval::carneval:

ps: buon natale.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno.
> 
> Un matrimonio che magari copre quasi una vita intera non può non conoscere momenti di crisi, stanchezza o incertezza, anche profonde. L'esperienza del tradimento, a volte, può essere perfino utile per acutizzare situazioni 'patologiche' a livello di coppia che altrimenti rimarrebbero sepolte dalla routine, un po' come la febbre nel caso di pericolose infezioni.
> A me e a mio marito è successo così ad esempio.
> ...


Certo, qui hai proprio ragione.
Forse allora vorrei che un tradimento, potesse solo scalfire una coppia e non distruggerla.
Sui piedi in due scarpe...concordo.
Appunto...io non ho più scarpe.
CHi è in piedi deve stare attento a non cadere...
Troppi sboroni che stanno in piedi solo perchè hanno chi li sostiene eh?


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

*O t*



Anna A ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ps: buon natale.


Anna ma tu l'e-mail di K..K ce l'hai? ... sai che risata insieme a Stermi' :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ma tu l'e-mail di K..K ce l'hai? ... sai che risata insieme a Stermi' :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


ce la avevo ma poi mi ha sfanculata e non ci siamo più sentiti dopo che siamo stati bannati.. ma se vuoi posso cercarla


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forza ragazzi  un pezzetto per ognuno :mrgreen: cosi vi addolcite un po


Miiii Mari'... ho preso gia' 3 etti solo a guardare e per domani sera ar cenone devo sta' in forma...te venisse na' caghetta somala...r'tacci tua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Illuso (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Illuso, dato che insomma, hai i miei rispetti, dicono che a Beirut, fu dura..so di gente che tornata da là poi si è suicidata.
> Allora io ti dico solo, che tento di capire, di comprendere la tua profonda delusione, per essere stato tradito da tua moglie ( vero non so la storia e non mi interessa, ma il succo è quello no?), ti dico solo, a non restare bloccato lì per tutta la vita eh?
> A me dispiace per quel che ti è capitato eh?
> Sul resto ti do ragione, mi sto rendendo conto che il mio modo di vivere funziona solo che per me...del resto io volevo solo condividere la mia esperienza, magari serve a qualcuno no?
> Dai su...ma cazzo...ti vedo sempre così cupo XD...questo non mi piace di te...


Si fu così. 
E ti dò ragione sono molto triste, incupito, prima non ero così, non voglio dire che ero un allegrone, ma ero abbastanza solare, viaggiavo leggero, ora purtroppo questa storia del cornuto, mi ha proprio piegato le gambe... ed è per questo che mi incarognisco a mille con chi qui dentro sembra non rendersi conto, del dolore che un tradimento può causare, soprattutto a chi è innamorato della propria compagna, ti ringrazio per la comprensione.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Illuso, dato che insomma, hai i miei rispetti, dicono che a Beirut, fu dura..so di gente che tornata da là poi si è suicidata.
> Allora io ti dico solo, che tento di capire, di comprendere la tua profonda delusione, per essere stato tradito da tua moglie ( vero non so la storia e non mi interessa, ma il succo è quello no?), ti dico solo, a non restare bloccato lì per tutta la vita eh?
> A me dispiace per quel che ti è capitato eh?
> Sul resto ti do ragione, mi sto rendendo conto che il mio modo di vivere funziona solo che per me...del resto io volevo solo condividere la mia esperienza, magari serve a qualcuno no?
> Dai su...ma cazzo...*ti vedo sempre così cupo XD...questo non mi piace di te...*



Illuso e' da molto tempo che non si lamenta, a me non risulta cupo, oscuro :mrgreen: (Oscuro non parlo di te :rotfl::rotfl ha preso atto della sua nuova condizione, e basta.

Semmai siete voi traditori/trici che vi trovo tristi e malinconici ... cazzola! ... scopate alle spalle dei mariti/mogli e vi lamentate  non vi soddisfa  ... ma cosa volete, un lucano, o una lucana :mexican: :mrgreen: :rotfl:




Suvvvia, allegria :mrgreen: e come diceva Micke:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DGofBim_tM




:up:​


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ce la avevo ma poi mi ha sfanculata e non ci siamo più sentiti dopo che siamo stati bannati.. ma se vuoi posso cercarla


Sarebbe interessante invitarlo qua dentro  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si fu così.
> E ti dò ragione sono molto triste, incupito, prima non ero così, non voglio dire che ero un allegrone, ma ero abbastanza solare, viaggiavo leggero, ora purtroppo questa storia del cornuto, mi ha proprio piegato le gambe... ed è per questo che mi incarognisco a mille con chi qui dentro sembra non rendersi conto, del dolore che un tradimento può causare, soprattutto a chi è innamorato della propria compagna, ti ringrazio per la comprensione.


ma vedi che sei scemo?
ma cosa credi che io non sono stata male? giusto ieri sera pensavo che per me le corna sono state l'ultimo dei mali.
vuoi sapere perché?
meglio che ti risparmio, vah.


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Miiii Mari'... ho preso gia' 3 etti solo a guardare e per domani sera ar cenone devo sta' in forma...te venisse na' caghetta somala...r'tacci tua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei un ingordo, vai sempre fuori i limiti massimi :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante invitarlo qua dentro  :rotfl::rotfl:


se lo trovo lo invito 
poi ci aiuti chi può però :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante invitarlo qua dentro  :rotfl::rotfl:


ma dai lassalo perde...pora bestia....l'esse stato pure co' Bebe' nun hai visto come l'ha segnato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se lo trovo lo invito
> *poi ci aiuti chi può però* :rotfl:


ghe pensi mi'...:mrgreen:

magara mo' e' piu' tranquillo, che ne sai se gl'hanno levato la prostata in tutto stu' tiemp'.......

pero' basta che nun se porta appresso a' monaca...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si fu così.
> E ti dò ragione sono molto triste, incupito, prima non ero così, non voglio dire che ero un allegrone, ma ero abbastanza solare, viaggiavo leggero, ora purtroppo questa storia del cornuto, mi ha proprio piegato le gambe... ed è per questo che mi incarognisco a mille con chi qui dentro sembra non rendersi conto, del dolore che un tradimento può causare, soprattutto a chi è innamorato della propria compagna, ti ringrazio per la comprensione.


Illuso, ci sta chi e' stato peggio di te  io ho tentato di uccidermi, ma la Signora mi ha rifiutata  ... avanti dai  .


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ghe pensi mi'...:mrgreen:
> 
> magara mo' e' piu' tranquillo, che ne sai se gl'hanno levato la prostata in tutto stu' tiemp'.......
> 
> ...



Poverino ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai lassalo perde...pora bestia....l'esse stato pure co' Bebe' nun hai visto come l'ha segnato?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vero. poi è seguito l'elicottero con la toscana.. ma dall'esperienza con la marchigiana non si è più ripreso..


----------



## Sterminator (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero. poi è seguito l'elicottero con la toscana.. ma dall'esperienza con la marchigiana non si è più ripreso..


azz ha fatto er giro d'Italia , er savoiardo?

pero', lo facevo piu' pirla...o ha fatto solo la presenza?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ghe pensi mi'...:mrgreen:
> 
> magara mo' e' piu' tranquillo, che ne sai se gl'hanno levato la prostata in tutto stu' tiemp'.......
> 
> ...


che ricordi... pensa te che proprio nel periodo della monaca e di kk ho iniziato ad affezionarmi a chippe...
alti sempre i tricolori e i fazzoletti rossi!


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz ha fatto er giro d'Italia , er savoiardo?
> 
> pero', lo facevo piu' pirla...o ha fatto solo la presenza?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


me sa che er pirla sei te..
no, no.. le tipe andeveno in trasferta fin a turin. te capì?:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Illuso, ci sta chi e' stato peggio di te  io ho tentato di uccidermi, ma la Signora mi ha rifiutata  ... avanti dai  .


sai?
non so se il fatto di aver avuto il coraggio o l'incoscienza di compiere quel gesto implichi una sofferenza maggiore rispetto a chi ha esercitato su sè stesso un maggior controllo

sta di fatto che, per chi ama, l'esperienza del tradimento è devastante
e la devastazione si manifesta in molte forme


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai?
> non so se il fatto di aver avuto il coraggio o l'incoscienza di compiere quel gesto implichi una sofferenza maggiore rispetto a chi ha esercitato su sè stesso un maggior controllo
> 
> sta di fatto che, per chi ama, l'esperienza del tradimento è devastante
> e la devastazione si manifesta in molte forme


Ero sola, in un paese straniero, lontana da tutto ... mi sembrava l'unica soluzione per togliere il disturbo ... volevo scappare da tutto e da tutti.


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai?
> non so se il fatto di aver avuto il coraggio o l'incoscienza di compiere quel gesto implichi una sofferenza maggiore rispetto a chi ha esercitato su sè stesso un maggior controllo
> 
> *sta di fatto che, per chi ama, l'esperienza del tradimento è devastante*
> *e la devastazione si manifesta in molte forme*


la prima delle forme è senza meno la solitudine. la solitudine che solo chi è abituato a pensare in due conosce... a cui subentra la paura di non farcela da soli, che è quella più difficile da riconoscere, accompagnata dalla consapevolezza di non voler vivere senza quella persona (e quelle sono lacrime sacre!).


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che ricordi... pensa te che proprio nel periodo della monaca e di kk ho iniziato ad affezionarmi a chippe...
> alti sempre i tricolori e i fazzoletti rossi!


Anche io ho legato da subito con Chip ... ed ho sempre pensato che fosse molto ma molto piu' giovane di me, io non gli davo piu' di 27/29 anni  che bel gruppetto che eravamo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> me sa che er pirla sei te..
> no, no.. le tipe andeveno* in trasferta fin a turin*. te capì?:mrgreen:


... io li chiamavo i viaggi della speranza, ricordi? :carneval: ... come si incazzava bebetazza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la prima delle forme è senza meno la solitudine. la solitudine che solo chi è abituato a pensare in due conosce... a cui subentra la paura di non farcela da soli, che è quella più difficile da riconoscere, accompagnata dalla consapevolezza di non voler vivere senza quella persona (e quelle sono lacrime sacre!).


Verissimo :up: ... ma poco dopo entrai in DOL e li'  inizio' una nuova vita :mrgreen: che botta di vita e' stato quel forum per me :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ... ma erano altri tempi


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Verissimo :up: ... ma poco dopo entrai in DOL e li'  inizio' una nuova vita :mrgreen: che botta di vita e' stato quel forum per me :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ... ma erano altri tempi


non ho presente i primi tempi ma ricordo benissimo quelli dopo... :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la prima delle forme è senza meno la solitudine. la solitudine che solo chi è abituato a pensare in due conosce... a cui subentra la paura di non farcela da soli, che è quella più difficile da riconoscere, accompagnata dalla consapevolezza di non voler vivere senza quella persona (e quelle sono lacrime sacre!).


lo ricordo

fin troppo bene

la paura di non farcela da soli perchè senza quella persona non ce la vogliamo fare
e la convinzione di essere già senza quella persona ... e di non farcela ... e che non valga nemmeno la pena di farcela
ma anche l'autodisistima per ciò che questo può significare e il dolore per dar questo valore a chi ha dimostrato nei fatti che per lui non ne abbiamo
ecc. ecc.

elucubrazioni tossiche


----------



## Amoremio (23 Dicembre 2010)

questo 3d è diventato un amarcord polipoide :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

*elogio alla sofferenza consapevole*

come dicevo in un post a conte.
un tradimento mina alle fondamenta l'anima e il cervello (tralascio il cuore) di chi viene tradito, ma penso che, spesso, chi scopre il tradimento lo scopre perché ha bisogno di quel tradimento per guardarsi dentro, così come chi tradisce (o dovrebbe). se questo non avviene è perché si era già scelta in prececenza la linea del "chi se ne frega" = senza che ci diciamo niente tu sai e io so cosa mi devi e cosa ti devo chè, detto fra i denti, risulta essere la formula vincente di tantissimi matrimoni.


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo ricordo
> 
> fin troppo bene
> 
> ...


ecco. io oltre a questo mi sono trovata ad affrontare un delirio...perché difficilmente una storia extra di un certo peso finisce in niente.. e i cazzi sono tutti di chi ci è ancora..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si fu così.
> E ti dò ragione sono molto triste, incupito, prima non ero così, non voglio dire che ero un allegrone, ma ero abbastanza solare, viaggiavo leggero, ora purtroppo questa storia del cornuto, mi ha proprio piegato le gambe... ed è per questo che mi incarognisco a mille con chi qui dentro sembra non rendersi conto, del dolore che un tradimento può causare, soprattutto a chi è innamorato della propria compagna, ti ringrazio per la comprensione.


Il dolore Illuso è una dimensione molto personale.
Credimi ho conosciuto due tipi di persone.
Quelle in cui il dolore, è divenuto come un amplificatore di umanità, altre in cui è divenuto in inceneritore di umanità.
Non voglio banalizzare o squalificare il dolore da tradimento, forse non lo conoscerò mai, perchè appunto per paura di soffrire, ho imparato a non darmi al 100%. 
Ma lei cosa fa adesso? Come vive? Sei ancora innamorato di lei, o l'hai lasciata andare via?
Ma mi dispiace se tu pensi che io non abbia rispetto per il dolore altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco. io oltre a questo mi sono trovata ad affrontare un delirio...perché difficilmente una storia extra di un certo peso finisce in niente.. e i cazzi sono tutti di chi ci è ancora..


Certi amori non finiscono mai...


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2010)

Il suicidio è la risorsa ultima se si è soli, o di fatto o dentro se stessi. L'uomo dovrebbe essere un animale sociale (tralasciando me che adoro adesso stare solo e leggere, un libro vale quasi più di una persona...e di certo di una personaccia), il dopo  diventi dentro te stesso una merdaccia, non so il perchè, ma le ripetute accuse fatte contro di me mi hanno devastato dentro e mi hanno portato al tarlo di avere torto. Risultato? Se convinci una persona che ha ragione ad avere torto l'unica soluzione è proprio il suicidio...perchè una cosa così illogica come dare ragione a chi ha torto non è possibile digerirla.


----------



## karim (24 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Se è la lingua del cuore perfetto :up:
> 
> ps mi incuriosisce molto questo discorso della confusione totale, quando vorrai e se vorrai raccontarlo...


Te la racconto proprio per sommi capi perché ancora oggi mi vergogno di quanto fossi scemo e non avrei neanche il coraggio di entrare troppo nei dettagli.
Perciò sinteticamente all'età di 21 anni a seguito di una breve relazione, iniziata per gioco e che non avrebbe mai dovuto iniziare, dopo averla troncata di comune accordo mi resi conto che vivevo in uno stato di malessere indescrivibile. Non capivo cosa fosse, sesso, amore, emozioni.
Pensavo solo a lei, ogni cosa mi ricordava lei, e mi sentivo un senso di angoscia continuo nonostante avessi deciso di non vederla. Ero arrivato al punto che perfino un profumo che potesse ricordare lei o una situazione vissuta con lei, mi accendeva come un rogo.
Eppure, per quanto strano,  ero conscio che lei non aveva assolutamente niente che potesse interessarmi. Eravamo troppo distanti e non c'era quasi dialogo, quasi nessun interesse comune. D'altro canto non potevo certo dire che fosse solo sesso, perché il solo sesso non mi aveva mai lasciato niente di simile.

Dopo un anno che continuavo a peggiorare  decisi di farmi aiutare da uno psicoterapeuta. 
Le cose che sono uscite mi hanno aiutato a capire che quel turbinio di sentimenti indescrivibili nascevano da un miscuglio di fattori e di coincidenze che non avevano niente a che fare con la persona, ma solo con me.
Da un lato un modello di sessualità sgangherato di vecchio retaggio culturale che mi trascinavo dietro e che più o meno inconsciamente mi facevano vedere il sesso come qualcosa di sporco da consumarsi con prostitute o con donne facili. Per contro divieto assoluto di sesso con persone con le quali si provava un qualunque sentimento affettivo di qualunque genere, anche solo di amicizia.
Per me era la prima volta che sesso e sentimenti di tenerezza in qualche modo si fondevano, ma si vede che la miscela non era fatta bene perché ebbe l'effetto di una detonazione. Quindi sostanzialmente una bella crisi adolescenziale che mi esplodeva in faccia da adulto.
Dall'altro mi trovavo in momento di profonda solitudine, da poco era morta una persona cara e mi ero trasferito in uno stato estero dove non capivo neanche bene la lingua. Lei era nella stesse condizioni, italiana da poco all'estero e completamente spaesata, in qualche modo ci sentivamo vicini l'un l'altro.
Ma la cosa peggiore fu che, anche se non eravamo impegnati, per diverse ragioni il nostro rapporto doveva rimanere clandestino. Quindi ci incontravamo al massimo 2 volte alla settimana, rigorosamente di nascosto per poche ore. Questa è stata la bastonata finale, perché ha condito ogni nostro incontro con tanta di quell'adrenalina da rendere il tutto peggio di una droga.
Ci sarebbe anche dell'altro ma mi fermo qui.

La parola che mi viene in mente oggi che potrebbe esprimere meglio tutto quel turbinio di emozioni è: OSSESSIONE.


----------



## evergreen (24 Dicembre 2010)

ho letto adesso il post di alba 43...be' che dire, i sensi di colpa e l'espiazione , gli anni persi per il  riavvicinamento,la figlia,bel dramma....ci vuole il lieto fine pero'... credo che perdere il tempo che e' la cosa piu' preziosa che abbiamo,soprattutto per le donne , sia sbagliato.. noi uomini feriti siamo rancorosi anche di fronte al pentimento piu' profondo. la donna e' piu' cattiva rompe e basta! credo che te la fara' pagare finche' non muori...percio' ti conviene da subito cercare altrove un nuovo( scusate il termine ) "amore".!....tua figlia? ...non fa testo, sta col padre!...come fare? non so il tuo aspetto fisico, ma mi dirigerei verso uno piu' giovane ... non sara' innammorato, ma sicuramente sessualmente attivo...rubagli un segreto per evitare che parli della relazione e usalo per riprenderti la tua serenita' emotiva...poi appena ti senti sicura  ridiscuterai con tuo marito del vostro rapporto...vedrai che qualcosa succedera' dentro di te...e forse lo manderai tu a quel paese!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Dicembre 2010)

evergreen ha detto:


> ho letto adesso il post di alba 43...be' che dire, i sensi di colpa e l'espiazione , gli anni persi per il riavvicinamento,la figlia,bel dramma....ci vuole il lieto fine pero'... credo che perdere il tempo che e' la cosa piu' preziosa che abbiamo,soprattutto per le donne , sia sbagliato.. noi uomini feriti siamo rancorosi anche di fronte al pentimento piu' profondo. la donna e' piu' cattiva rompe e basta! credo che te la fara' pagare finche' non muori...percio' *ti conviene da subito cercare altrove un nuovo( scusate il termine ) "amore".!....tua figlia? ...non fa testo, sta col padre!...come fare? non so il tuo aspetto fisico, ma mi dirigerei verso uno piu' giovane ... non sara' innammorato, ma sicuramente sessualmente attivo...rubagli un segreto per evitare che parli della relazione e usalo per riprenderti la tua serenita' emotiva*...poi appena ti senti sicura ridiscuterai con tuo marito del vostro rapporto...vedrai che qualcosa succedera' dentro di te...e forse lo manderai tu a quel paese!


 
  

ma de che?


----------



## evergreen (24 Dicembre 2010)

...be' se si sente una pezza...agisse...il perdono lo da solo iddio..noi mortali siamo piu' cattivelli!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Dicembre 2010)

evergreen ha detto:


> ...be' se si sente una pezza...agisse...il perdono lo da solo iddio..noi mortali siamo piu' cattivelli!


l'impressione che ne traggo io è che il marito l'abbia perdonata 
è lei che non l'ha fatto
ma non credo che quei suggerimenti l'aiuterebbero in quel senso


----------



## evergreen (24 Dicembre 2010)

..be' se ti perdono e ti tratto da m..da,vivere sempre in soggezione, be' io scoppierei..


----------



## Amoremio (24 Dicembre 2010)

evergreen ha detto:


> ..be' se ti perdono e ti tratto da m..da,vivere sempre in soggezione, be' io scoppierei..





evergreen ha detto:


> ..be' se ti perdono e ti tratto da m..da,vivere sempre in soggezione, be' io scoppierei..


a me non pare che la tratti da m...da

ma mettiamoci pure nei panni di lui
lei lo tradisce
non solo si fa scoprire ma lo fa attraverso la figlia
lei confessa tutto (presumo anche la recidiva)
lui pretende la separazione
lui poi  si riavvicina: non è stata lei che ha smosso mari e monti per tornare insieme

la loro vita prosegue sui binari da lei descritti, che non mi pare possano essere definiti esaltanti

non mi pare ci siano gli elementi per dire che lui si possa sentire proprio amatissimo


----------



## evergreen (24 Dicembre 2010)

..be' anche  me mio padre da piccolo mi faceva discorsi strani su mia madre...ma se lei ha uno stato d'animo cosi'...lui con tutte le ragioni dalla sua la rende cmq infelice..qui un traditore confessa..ma umanamente sta espiando troppo anche per i miei gusti.


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2010)

Evergreen, c'è traditrice e traditrice, questa se fatta beccare dalla figlia e per un uomo scoprirlo fa male...ma dalla figlia anche peggio! Considera questo pover uomo che si è dovuto tenere per amore di una figlia codesta donna, non credo la metta in soggezione, ma penso che sessualmente lei sia interessante come un bradipo pieno di muschio. Di certo ci sarebbe bisogno di uno psicoterapeuta per lei...ma anche per lui.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me non pare che la tratti da m...da
> 
> ma mettiamoci pure nei panni di lui
> lei lo tradisce
> ...


Ma secondo me rileggendo la sua storia, questi due, hanno enormi possibilità di mettersi d'accordo eh? Sul come ad entrambe piace vivere, io percepisco che lui è protettivo con lei...
Ok, lei si è sentita sola e ha cercato cose di cui aveva bisogno.
Per inciso: il sesso ha significati diversi per ogni donna: abbiamo quella che lo considera un piacere irrinunciabile della vita, e quella che lo considera una gentile concessione dietro le insistenze dell'uomo. 
Lei ha confessato...chissà sto uomo come si sarà incazzato...e appunto l'ha punita...poi ehm, essendo che gli uomini hanno il cuore meno perfido delle donne, si sarà detto...povera crista, chissà come è messa...SE NON FACCIO io, il primo passo, quella passa la vita a piangere...
E ha fatto il primo passo...
Può anche darsi che lui arrivi a dirle...ok...dai...fai le tue cosette...ma vedi di farla da furba, con discrezione...perchè cara io non ho certo i tuoi bisogni sessuali eh?

Insomma ragazzi...io al suo posto avrei concluso solo questo...
Mi sono sposato na donna. 
L'ho trascurata e lei appunto è andata a scopazzare in giro.
Non posso certo pretendere da lei che mi sia fedele....
Ok...dai me la tengo così com'è...dai concedo tutto purchè sia serena e felice...del resto ho bisogno della sua compagnia, dai è pur sempre la mia donna eh?


----------



## evergreen (24 Dicembre 2010)

fose nn ci siamo capiti--lui uso' la piccola per controllare la madre...lui aveva gia' sospetti...guardate che le bimbe sono molto  sveglie gia' a quell'eta'...


----------



## karim (24 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'ho trascurata e lei appunto è andata a scopazzare in giro.
> Non posso certo pretendere da lei che mi sia fedele....


Conte, ti sei perso un passaggio.
Gli appettiti sessuali li aveva finché il marito era a casa.
Quando non c'era più gli sono spariti all'improvviso.

Meglio che vada dallo psicoterapeuta, non si sa mai cosa ne esce.


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2010)

Appunto, godeva come una topolina nel tradire il marito...appena single non si è concessa a salsicciotto alcuno e questo fa pensare assai. Per me era una sorta di vendetta del fatto che lui lavorasse lontano e non potesse darle le attenzioni che lei pretendeva, ma Conte, scusa, il lavoro per  una famiglia è una cosa importante, eh? più del sesso. Se una donna preferisce in bolletta sparata senza cibo pur di avere il salsicciotto allora ci sono problemi di fondo. E per me lei ha problemi di fondo molto elevati in cui il marito non centra nulla.
ma anche il marito ne ha bisogno, perchè è probabile che non abbia superato per nulla il tradimento.


----------



## karim (24 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *... non si è concessa a salsicciotto alcuno ...* .


Espressione molto poetica... me la segno

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, godeva come una topolina nel tradire il marito...appena single non si è concessa a salsicciotto alcuno e questo fa pensare assai. Per me era una sorta di vendetta del fatto che lui lavorasse lontano e non potesse darle le attenzioni che lei pretendeva, ma Conte, scusa, il lavoro per  una famiglia è una cosa importante, eh? più del sesso. Se una donna preferisce in bolletta sparata senza cibo pur di avere il salsicciotto allora ci sono problemi di fondo. E per me lei ha problemi di fondo molto elevati in cui il marito non centra nulla.
> ma anche il marito ne ha bisogno, perchè è probabile che non abbia superato per nulla il tradimento.


Per me non godeva nel tradire.
Maddai il tradire è una conseguenza, ma come fai a credere che uno tradisca e che sia là che finchè è in intimità con una persona...dice..." Ah se mio marito mi vedesse, quanto so porca, quanto so zoccola, oh Signore come mi faccio trombare per bene!"....Daniele se così fosse gli amanti non farebbero di tutto per nascondersi, proteggersi e non farsi beccare eh?
Poi non so eh? Magari esiste anche una donna così perfida, che dato che il marito non la guarda più, prende si fa trombare da un altro, filmandosi e poi mostra a lui il film eh? Come dirgli...oh tu non mi trovi attraente guarda qua...

Poi che ne sai tu se da sola non si è concessa qualche salsicciotto...Daniele, vuoi mettere il senso di umiliazione, per essere stata vittima di una separazione? E' una donna ripudiata da suo marito. Scacciare così una donna....ma Daniele andiamo dai...

Le attenzioni non si pretendono...si spera che ci siano eh?
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi si chiedono...

Per me non vedo problematici nè l'uno e nè l'altro eh?
Poi se Alba legge dieci post dei tuoi si dirà..." Questo dice a me che ho problemi?"....

Io leggo solo una donna che ha tanto bisogno di sentirsi amata...

Daniele sul lavoro...cosa dicono da noi?
Si lavora e se fadiga...
Per il pane...
Per la figa...

Se non c'è figa...non c'è vita XD.

Ma Daniele esistono tanti uomini che sposano il loro lavoro, la loro professione...che non amano molto il sesso...mica tutti siamo dei depravatoni lussuriosi eh? Mica tutti amano le cose deliziosamente perverse eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non dovresti permettere neanche a lui, il tuo amante intendo, di nenche lontanamente pensare di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito", anche se magari vengono usate per parlarne bene....
> 
> Tormbatelo, innamoratene, tutto quello che vuoi...ma non permettergli mai di pronunciare le parole "tuo marito"......



Come ho già avuto modo di dire qui....

...è fantastico trombare ascoltando solo il tuo respiro e quello del del tuo partner.

Poi ci sono argomenti interessantissimi di cui parlare: il concerto dei Pearl Jam di giugno 2011, i verbi difettivi e la server-farm dell'Unicredit.....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire qui....
> 
> ...è fantastico trombare ascoltando solo il tuo respiro e quello del del tuo partner.
> 
> Poi ci sono argomenti interessantissimi di cui parlare: il concerto dei Pearl Jam di giugno 2011, i verbi difettivi e la server-farm dell'Unicredit.....


E soprattutto dopo aver trombato ci si rimette le mutande...che non sta bene una minchia a penzoloni, nevvero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto dopo aver trombato ci si rimette le mutande...che non sta bene una minchia a penzoloni, nevvero?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  No, non è per niente dignitosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Poi ci sono argomenti interessantissimi di cui parlare: *il concerto dei Pearl Jam di giugno 2011*, i verbi difettivi e la server-farm dell'Unicredit.....


18 Luglio 2001, Verona. Non si può non esserci. Naturalmente non stò parlando dei Pearl Jam.


----------



## Mari' (24 Dicembre 2010)

:leggi:



:sorpreso:



:confuso:



:no:



:uhoh:​


----------



## Amoremio (24 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :leggi:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ti quoto :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 18 Luglio 2001, Verona. Non si può non esserci. Naturalmente non stò parlando dei Pearl Jam.


Sì, ho fatto confusione.....:mexican:

Ci sarai anche tu, allora?


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Te la racconto proprio per sommi capi perché ancora oggi mi vergogno di quanto fossi scemo e non avrei neanche il coraggio di entrare troppo nei dettagli.
> Perciò sinteticamente all'età di 21 anni a seguito di una breve relazione, iniziata per gioco e che non avrebbe mai dovuto iniziare, dopo averla troncata di comune accordo mi resi conto che vivevo in uno stato di malessere indescrivibile. Non capivo cosa fosse, sesso, amore, emozioni.
> Pensavo solo a lei, ogni cosa mi ricordava lei, e mi sentivo un senso di angoscia continuo nonostante avessi deciso di non vederla. Ero arrivato al punto che perfino un profumo che potesse ricordare lei o una situazione vissuta con lei, mi accendeva come un rogo.
> Eppure, per quanto strano, ero conscio che lei non aveva assolutamente niente che potesse interessarmi. Eravamo troppo distanti e non c'era quasi dialogo, quasi nessun interesse comune. D'altro canto non potevo certo dire che fosse solo sesso, perché il solo sesso non mi aveva mai lasciato niente di simile.
> ...


Cavolo... e lei? Non l'hai più rivista? Comunque una bella storia, anche se capisco che ripensarci può essere doloroso.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  No, non è per niente dignitosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stile, classe, charme...
La classe non è acqua eh? Anche nelle situazioni più "indecenti"...
In fondo noi nobili siamo molto puritani, non trova?


----------



## karim (24 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Cavolo... e lei? Non l'hai più rivista? Comunque una bella storia, anche se capisco che ripensarci può essere doloroso.


Non l'ho più rivista. So che si era trasferita in una città vicina mentre io rientravo in Italia. Anche se sono sempre andato tutti gli anni (tutta la mia famiglia è ancora lì), non l'ho mai incrociata.
Dieci anni dopo ho ricevuto una sua telefonata. Mi disse che aveva un bambino di 4 anni e abitava sola con lui. Mi domandò se ero sposato e se ero felice con mia moglie. Io mi ero messo sulla difensiva e lei lo avvertì ma mi disse che anche se notava che non ero molto contento della sua telefonata, a lei comunque aveva fatto molto piacere risentirmi. Mi lasciò il suo indirizzo e il numero di telefono dicendomi che avrei potuta chiamarla se avessi voluto.
Non l'ho mai contattata e non ho mai capito dove avesse preso il mio numero visto che non era registrato a mio nome.


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Non l'ho più rivista. So che si era trasferita in una città vicina mentre io rientravo in Italia. Anche se sono sempre andato tutti gli anni (tutta la mia famiglia è ancora lì), non l'ho mai incrociata.
> Dieci anni dopo ho ricevuto una sua telefonata. Mi disse che aveva un bambino di 4 anni e abitava sola con lui. Mi domandò se ero sposato e se ero felice con mia moglie. Io mi ero messo sulla difensiva e lei lo avvertì ma mi disse che anche se notava che non ero molto contento della sua telefonata, a lei comunque aveva fatto molto piacere risentirmi. Mi lasciò il suo indirizzo e il numero di telefono dicendomi che avrei potuta chiamarla se avessi voluto.
> Non l'ho mai contattata e non ho mai capito dove avesse preso il mio numero visto che non era registrato a mio nome.


Eh i misteri dell'amore... Ma tua moglie questa storia la conosce?


----------



## karim (24 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Eh i misteri dell'amore... Ma tua moglie questa storia la conosce?


Certo che la conosce. Ti dirò di più. Aveva già chiamato due volte e aveva beccato mia moglie. Una volta rientro a casa e mia moglie mi fa "ha chiamato di nuovo la tua pollastra e stavolta ha lasciato anche il numero di telefono. Quando ho detto che ero  tua moglie mi è sembrato che ci sia rimasta male. Secondo me ha cominciato a capire quel che si è perso ahahahaha".
Lei ci gode su queste cose.


----------



## Sabina (24 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Troppe cose in comune, mi sto preoccupando... :carneval:


Amo i gatti, amo leggere, amo stare con le persone con cui generalmente instauro dei buoni rapporti, ma amo molto ritagliarmi dei momenti in cui stare sola. 

Vorrei poter viaggiare...ma questo lo faro', non grandi cose finche' i bimbi sono piccoli, ma sono comunque posti nuovi.

Buon natale!


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Amo i gatti, amo leggere, amo stare con le persone con cui generalmente instauro dei buoni rapporti, ma amo molto ritagliarmi dei momenti in cui stare sola.
> 
> Vorrei poter viaggiare...ma questo lo faro', non grandi cose finche' i bimbi sono piccoli, ma sono comunque posti nuovi.
> 
> Buon natale!


Buon Natale anche a te


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Certo che la conosce. Ti dirò di più. Aveva già chiamato due volte e aveva beccato mia moglie. Una volta rientro a casa e mia moglie mi fa "*ha chiamato di nuovo la tua pollastra e stavolta ha lasciato anche il numero di telefono*. Quando ho detto che ero tua moglie mi è sembrato che ci sia rimasta male. Secondo me ha cominciato a capire quel che si è perso ahahahaha".
> Lei ci gode su queste cose.


Pollastra . E tu ci godi su queste cose? 

Buon Natale anche a voi.


----------



## karim (24 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Pollastra . E tu ci godi su queste cose?
> 
> Buon Natale anche a voi.


Ma no, cosa hai capito... voleva essere un vezzeggiativo non un dispregiativo. Nel senso di bella pollastrella, come di solito chiamo mia moglie. Non nel senso di pollo da spennare, o di persona stupida o cose del genere.
Buon Natale


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Ma no, cosa hai capito... voleva essere un vezzeggiativo non un dispregiativo. *Nel senso di bella pollastrella, come di solito chiamo mia moglie*. Non nel senso di pollo da spennare, o di persona stupida o cose del genere.
> Buon Natale


Ahhhhh... anche peggio 

Va beh non infierisco che è Natale e sono buona :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ahhhhh... anche peggio
> 
> Va beh non infierisco che è Natale e sono buona :carneval:


Ehm:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

